# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Ovaj forum je postao...

## rinama

....razočarajući.
 :Sad:  
U zadnje vrijeme kad krenem čitati bilo koju temu dođe mi zlo. Najviše od svega iritira me ponašanje prema forumašicama sa malim brojem postova, tek pristiglim, otvore neku temu, a horda "starih" izrešeta je, a ona jadna više nezna kaj piše, pa saspe i kaj treba i kaj netreba, pa je na kraju ismiju, otprate  :shock: ,   :Rolling Eyes:  i   :Laughing:  . A mnoge od njih se više nikada ni ne jave.
Sramota.
Mislila sam da su ovdje svi dobrodošli, da se svima može i u ljepšem tonu objasniti neke stvari. Zanimljivo je kako se sve naglo "opametimo" kako nam broj postova raste i sve postanemo savjesne, upućene, znamo sve o autosjedalicama, o dojenju, o hodalicama....
Nemogu vjerovati. Nema ovdje više ništa ljudsko, izgubila se ona draž.
I nikako nisam mogla shvatiti zbog čega su se neke forumašice pozdravile sa ovim forumom (Luna Roco,maria 71,ronin...) i prestale se javljati, a čitajući kako ste "oprale" ovu ženu kojoj se dijete opeklo na vruću kavu, shvatih da se neka nova struja uvukla u ove redove.
Sve neke pametnice. 
Pa eto i vama jedan  :shock:  i jedan  :Rolling Eyes:   i   :Laughing:   za kraj, jer ste stvarno katastrofa. Ovdje nitko ne navraća bezveze, svak nosi neki svoj križ, a kako suosjećamo sa nečijom situacijom, ustvari govori kakvi smo ljudi ili neljudi u biti.

----------


## Rene2

Mislim da sam o(p)stala na ovom forumu zahvaljujući autocenzuri   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

a što treba reć nekome tko napiše u profil da je pedijatar, a onda najavi da za još ima par ispita do kraja faksa ?

zašto misliš da je baš svatko tko ovdje dođe iskren i dobronamjeran?
istina treba ga takvim smatrati dok se ne dokaže suprotno, ali što tebi nije bio čudan njen ulaz?
i ismijavanje auto sjedalica?
tebi je to ok?

----------


## sorciere

> a što treba reć nekome tko napiše u profil da je pedijatar, a onda najavi da za još ima par ispita do kraja faksa ?
> 
> zašto misliš da je baš svatko tko ovdje dođe iskren i dobronamjeran?
> istina treba ga takvim smatrati dok se ne dokaže suprotno, ali što tebi nije bio čudan njen ulaz?
> i ismijavanje auto sjedalica?
> tebi je to ok?


X

----------


## Romina

e točno sam znala da ću još danas naletit na topic ovakvog sadržaja

----------


## filip

> e točno sam znala da ću još danas naletit na topic ovakvog sadržaja




potpisujem...
ja sam samo navratila na ovu temu,i lagano cu izbjec ikakvo prepucavanje,jer ce ga i biti  :Smile:  ,kao i uvijek...

----------


## sorciere

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/329375.html

----------


## sorciere

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/329375.html

----------


## Ninči

Ja bih se složila sa Rinamom! 

I meni se uvrnuo želudac kad sam vidjela hrpu ženturača kako je navalila kao lešinari. I ja bih se zbunila da me tako ispresjecaju sa svih strana! Ona je samo pogriješila jer je uporno odgovarala na vaše provokacije. 

Što se tiče njene titule, topic je zatvoren prije nego je stigla išta i napisati.

Toliko o tome....

Rinama, nemoj se čuditi ovakvom ponašanju....takav je svaki forum. Ljudi si previše daju oduška jer imaju hrpu svakodnevnih briga koje ne znaju kako riješiti, pa se osjećaju vrjednijima kad se ovako dobro nasmiju na nečiji račun. Obično te koje najviše galame po forumima, u zbilji ili ne smiju ili ne znaju ni progovoriti. Čast iznimkama   :Wink:

----------


## Imga

_holier than thou_ tema

----------


## mama courage

> e točno sam znala da ću još danas naletit na topic ovakvog sadržaja


ljubomorne babe, vokri im što nisu tulumarile.

----------


## sorciere

> I meni se uvrnuo želudac kad sam vidjela hrpu *ženturača* kako je navalila kao lešinari.


 :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Imga

_holier than thou_ tema

----------


## Romy

> zašto misliš da je baš svatko tko ovdje dođe iskren i dobronamjeran?
> istina treba ga takvim smatrati dok se ne dokaže suprotno, ali što tebi nije bio čudan njen ulaz?


Ponekad steknem dojam da svi misle kako tko god novi koji dođe ovdje ima za cilj biti neiskren i zlonamjeran,tj.,da se kreće s tim stajalištem, pa ti dokaži suprotno. In dubio pro reo.

A ovo za pedijatar koliko toliko mogu shvatiti iz čisto ljudskih razloga.

----------


## Romy

> ....razočarajući.
>  
> U zadnje vrijeme kad krenem čitati bilo koju temu dođe mi zlo. Najviše od svega iritira me ponašanje prema forumašicama sa malim brojem postova, tek pristiglim, otvore neku temu, a horda "starih" izrešeta je, a ona jadna više nezna kaj piše, pa saspe i kaj treba i kaj netreba, pa je na kraju ismiju, otprate  :shock: ,   i   . A mnoge od njih se više nikada ni ne jave.
> Sramota.
> Mislila sam da su ovdje svi dobrodošli, da se svima može i u ljepšem tonu objasniti neke stvari. Zanimljivo je kako se sve naglo "opametimo" kako nam broj postova raste i sve postanemo savjesne, upućene, znamo sve o autosjedalicama, o dojenju, o hodalicama....
> Nemogu vjerovati. Nema ovdje više ništa ljudsko, izgubila se ona draž.
> I nikako nisam mogla shvatiti zbog čega su se neke forumašice pozdravile sa ovim forumom (Luna Roco,maria 71,ronin...) i prestale se javljati, a čitajući kako ste "oprale" ovu ženu kojoj se dijete opeklo na vruću kavu, shvatih da se neka nova struja uvukla u ove redove.
> Sve neke pametnice. 
> Pa eto i vama jedan  :shock:  i jedan   i    za kraj, jer ste stvarno katastrofa. Ovdje nitko ne navraća bezveze, svak nosi neki svoj križ, a kako suosjećamo sa nečijom situacijom, ustvari govori kakvi smo ljudi ili neljudi u biti.


I meni je užasno žao zbog navedenih forumašica, sjećam se Lunine britkosti i kako su mi njeni postovi znali uljepšati dan. A tek oni marije71...

----------


## sorciere

romy, jedno je reći JA SAM
drugo je reći JA ŽELIM BITI

----------


## Svimbalo

> _holier than thou_ tema


Imga, duplo postanje nije tvoj zaštitni znak   :Love:  

ON topic-potpisujem aleksandru, za konkretni slučaj. Podržala sam tu forumašicu isprva, na zaključanom topicu, tek kasnije vidjevši ostale njene  bisere...
Inače, ja samo primijetih da novim forumašicama (a i sebe ubrajam u tu skupinu, vidi datum registracije, zanemari broj postova   :Grin:  ) obično treba da skuže što, kako, kada i gdje, da se nerijetko zaletavaju, a još i češće vrijeđaju na dobronamjeran savjet koji su došle pronaći-jer uglavnom je svima to prvi motiv registracije-većina prvih postova započinje s-ja sam nova, molim pomoć oko ovoga ili onoga...

----------


## Imga

zeznuo me "back"   :Kiss:  

ja se stvarno trudim biti   :Saint:  , zato sam si i potpis ovakav zalijepila da dvaput razmislim prije nego stisnem "pošalji"
ali nakon janjeta i na jogurt pušem

----------


## Kaae

...zabavan?


Valjda sam grozna osoba pa mi je najcesce smijesno kad vidim kako i zasto se sve ljudi uspiju uvrijediti.

----------


## Romina

Ninči,na koji topic točno misliš?na ovaj gdje se završilo na as ili na drugi gdje se spominje zanimanje od navedene forumašice?

----------


## Loryblue

lako se da primjetit da se u zadnje vrijeme nerijetko događa da se određeni dio forumašica vodi onom: lako li je tuđim k. po koprivi mlatit.  :Rolling Eyes:  
a ne promislit se uopće šbb-kbb da su one u koži te osobe. jer se one ne mogu nikako ni naći u koži te neke osobe kojoj se dogodila neka loša stvar. one to vidovito uoče na vrijeme i onda ajmo drvljem i kamenjem po nekome ko se zbog sekunde ovoga ili onoga pokazao najgorim roditeljem na svitu.

a šta je s onim: nikad ne reci nikad :?

----------


## Kavin

Ja sam nova, mogu reći i po postovima i po datumu i ima momenata kad se osjećaš kao da nisi odavde, ali svaki početak smatram težak...pa dok se malo nađeš, pa dok skužiš neke interne fore, a ima ih, pa to nama novima teško pada, jer koliko bi htjeli ne uspijemo uvijek biti u toku, pa nekaj postaš, a to se samo zaobiđe i diskusija ide kao da se nisi uključio...ima toga.

Ali mislim da je to kao kad dođeš u novo društvo, moraš se malo aklimatizirati i možda te u početku neke stvari kopkaju ( zašto na moj post baš nitko ne odgovori ili sl. 8)  ), ali kasnije shvatiš da se moraš izboriti za svoje mjesto u svemiru i tako to ide  :Grin:  

Uglavnom trudim se nikom ništa ne zamjerati, a sad da li će netko meni   :Saint:

----------


## sorciere

kavin   :Naklon:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

> zašto na moj post baš nitko ne odgovori ili sl.


to ne znaci da ga nije procitao  :Wink:  

meni se svidja ovo sto si sad napisala   :Love:  



i ja sam bila nova i zaletila se jednom, upozorili su me, nije mi bilo ugodno ali mi je pomoglo da nesto naucim. 

ne treba sve gledat crno. nekad se ni ja ne osjetim ugodno u nekim situacijiama, ali mislim da bi ljudi trebali bit svjesni da svatko cita iz svojih postola i da treba bit jako tolerantan i otvoren prilikom citanja. 

isto tako da netko nece ostat imun na neku nebulozu koju procita i da tu moze doc do nesporazuma, zato oprez i pri citanju i pisanju.   :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

zapravo je stvar vrrrrlo jednostavna; da citiram rene:




> Mislim da sam o(p)stala na ovom forumu zahvaljujući autocenzuri


čitaš koliko ti paše, uzmeš koliko ti paše, pišeš koliko ti paše, u mnogim stvarima budeš poprilično selektivan jer, da, nikad neznaš tko se i kakav se skriva iza nicka

----------


## djuma

cini mi se da je doticna aleksandra
pedijatar u najavi 
greskom otvorila novu temu.
da se htela javiti na topic
saveti lekara, pedijatara, kako li se zove.
jer isti takav njen post stoji i tamo.
licno se ne mogu zamisliti u situaciji
gde se moje dete, uz moj nadzor
povredilo do te mere
da mora na operaciju.
ali, da se to desi, ribanje mi ne bi ginulo.
ni osecanje krivice. 
ne razumem vas koji je branite, zasto, i od koga?
nadalje, ne razumem ni tu buducu lekarku
koja trazi saosecanje i vibre za dete
od "gomile zenturaci" koje ni ne poznaje.
mislim da se ovaj forum promenio nagore.
u smislu da je u poslednje vreme
prestao biti edukacijski forum za roditelje
nastrojene AP-u,  zdravoj prehrani, 
alternativnim nacinima lecenja
malo drugacijoj filozofiji,
a postao sevisno-savetni
gde se ocekuje dobiti instant odgovore i resenja.
delujem sama sebi licemerno sada
jer sam otvorila temu u kojoj trazim savete
za moju novu kuhinju.
da je forum isti kao pre 4-5 godina,
na pamet mi ne bi bilo da te savete trazim ovde.
tada pdf 4 kuta naseg doma nije ni postojao.
doduse, nije ni pdf laktivizam, ni platnene pelene,
ali puno bi mi bilo draze da se forum sirio u tom smeru,
da i npr necepise dobiju svoj pdf,
a ne da citam oprostajni topic za kamo s ovim.
da, zelela bih da rodin forum ostane malo vise sektaski
a cini mi se da sve vise to nije.

----------


## Zorana

:Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Svimbalo

A moje je razmišljanje dijametralno suprotno djuminom.
I to je doista sve od mene ovdje   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> jer sam otvorila temu u kojoj trazim savete
> za moju novu kuhinju.


a hebiga  :? 
ne valja ako pomogneš, ne valja ako ne pomogneš...

nikako svima ugoditi  :/

----------


## sorciere

> djuma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jer sam otvorila temu u kojoj trazim savete
> za moju novu kuhinju.
> 
> 
> a hebiga  :? 
> ne valja ako pomogneš, ne valja ako ne pomogneš...
> ...


ipak je bolje pomoći   :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Meni je bas super da tu ima svega po malo.


Sekte mi nikad nisu legle.   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

a nitko ne komentira da se moje ime spominje uzalud  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> a nitko ne komentira da se moje ime spominje uzalud


di?

----------


## apricot

> a nitko ne komentira da se moje ime spominje uzalud


toliko o tome koliko je povod bitan...

----------


## Anci

u djuminom postu

----------


## sorciere

> u djuminom postu


  :Laughing:  

nisam ju prepoznala bez 70v   :Grin:

----------


## melange

> cini mi se da je doticna aleksandra
> pedijatar u najavi 
> greskom otvorila novu temu.


nije aleksandra nego anamarija.





> licno se ne mogu zamisliti u situaciji
> gde se moje dete, uz moj nadzor
> povredilo do te mere
> da mora na operaciju.
> ali, da se to desi, ribanje mi ne bi ginulo.
> ni osecanje krivice. 
> ne razumem vas koji je branite, zasto, i od koga?


od forumašica koje dijele tvoje mišljenje da se njihovo dijete nikadaaaa ne bi moglo povrijediti do te mjere da mora na operaciju.
i ona nije ni otvorila temu da joj mi kažemo "kako se to zaboga moglo desiti, molim vas, popljujte me kako sam loša majka".





> nadalje, ne razumem ni tu buducu lekarku
> koja trazi saosecanje i vibre za dete
> od "gomile zenturaci" koje ni ne poznaje.


nije ona otvorila taj topic. i nije tražila nikakve vibre.
i nikoga nije nazvala ženturačama (koliko sam upućena)


inače, potpis na ovo




> čitaš koliko ti paše, uzmeš koliko ti paše, pišeš koliko ti paše

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam za sektasenje. 
Ovo je sve m. courage kriva.  :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> Ja sam za sektasenje. 
> Ovo je sve m. courage kriva.


  :Laughing:  

ti bi se i ode s njom kacila?   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Volimo se na SVIM temama.  :Heart:

----------


## Anci

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam za sektasenje. 
> Ovo je sve m. courage kriva. 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ti bi se i ode s njom kacila?


zhabice, nisi u toku...
One se potpisuju   :Grin:  
Nakon 27 strana.

----------


## zhabica

> zhabice, nisi u toku...
> One se potpisuju   
> Nakon 27 strana.


stvarno?!  :shock: 

na cijepljenju ili?   :Grin:  

ajme skuzajte, necu vise, omililo mi sinoc   :Grin:  

rinama, don't go!   :Love:

----------


## ina33

> A moje je razmišljanje dijametralno suprotno djuminom.
> I to je doista sve od mene ovdje


x.

----------


## ninolina32

I ja sam baš o tome razmišljala danas dok sam čitala post na temu ... od anamarije (ako sam dobro zapamtila...)
Žena se vjerovatno htjela pohvaliti što je uskoro gotova i ponuditi svoju pomoč ako nekome zatreba.... a neke su je toliko isprovocirale i "lagano zablatile"-da ne kažem neku ružniju riječ, i onda su sve čudile zašto je nema  :shock:  :shock:   :Mad:  !!!! Bože dragi, nisam ni znala da živimo u savršenom svijetu gdje nisu dozvoljene nikakve greške ili, nedaj bože da se proturiječi starijim forumašicama jer one sve najbolje znaju i baš one su savršene majke, domačice, supruge... a i partijanerice....   8) 
Primjetila sam i podheb... na moj post o tome što sam gledala "sex i grad" dok sam uspavljivala dijete, ali   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
Moram napisati da ovaj forum baš nije tako prijateljski raspoložen kako se predstavlja (čast izuzecima)  :/ . Ja imam zaista mali broj postova i nova sam ovdje ali.... osjeti se ono nekakvo podbadanje kad pitam nešto što je meni nepoznanica (opet ponavljam-čast izuzecima!).
Kad sam se tek registrirala moram priznati da sam postove od MC čitala sa velikim uživanjem i mogu čak reči, strahopoštovanjem jer je uvijek pisala razumljivo, pametno.... i sve to uvijek popračeno sa puno argumenata za ili protiv  :D , ali sada....  :Sad:  (ali ne zato što me doslovce napala zbog serije, to sam primjetila i u nekim postovima prije koji nisu bili namijenjeni meni)...
Eto samo sam to htjela napisati....  :Sad:

----------


## Zorana

M. courage - forumski test inicijacije br. 1

----------


## bebelina

Bit ce da je kisa i jugo svima udrilo u glavu! Kad sunce grane , opet ce svi biti dobre volje i puni ljubavi i razumjevanja.

----------


## sorciere

> Primjetila sam i podheb... na moj post o tome što sam gledala "sex i grad" dok sam uspavljivala dijete, ali


a kaj bi ti pohvalu za to???   :Rolling Eyes:  

da, kolutam očima na takvu izjavu (koju si popratila beljićima). 

i stvarno mi je bez veze da se stvari pojednostavljuju kroz odnos "stare forumašice-nove forumašice". reakcije dolaze na napisani tekst, a ne na dužinu staža na forumu.

----------


## zhabica

> i baš one su savršene majke, domačice, supruge... a i partijanerice....   8)


a moja ninolina, sta ces, sve ima svoju cijenu, steta sto nisi shvatila salu  :Wink:  

 ajde laka ti noc!  :Love:

----------


## Maslačkica

> ali nakon janjeta i na jogurt pušem


Mene ovo zanima...   :Grin:  




> Ja sam nova, mogu reći i po postovima i po datumu i ima momenata kad se osjećaš kao da nisi odavde, ali svaki početak smatram težak...pa dok se malo nađeš, pa dok skužiš neke interne fore, a ima ih, pa to nama novima teško pada, jer koliko bi htjeli ne uspijemo uvijek biti u toku, pa nekaj postaš, a to se samo zaobiđe i diskusija ide kao da se nisi uključio...ima toga.


Ja nisam BAŠ TAKO nova, ali svejedno se osjećam kao i ti, ali sam odlučila da se baš ne obazirem na to... 
A na tvoju temu sam napisala nešto, ali s obzirom da imam drugačije malo mišljenje, nisam ništa napisala....idem sad!   :Grin:  






> Primjetila sam i podheb... na moj post o tome što sam gledala "sex i grad" dok sam uspavljivala dijete, ali


Ja bih prije rekla na to da nisi shvatila... 
Pratila sam temu i mislim da ti se nije ništa reklo zato što si nova ili nenova nego jednostavno zato što forumašice smatraju da nije materijal za uspavljivanje djeteta, tj. čak je navedeno da nije uopće poželjan TV za vrijeme uspavljivanja...a mislim da su upravu, ali isto mislim da nisi prihvatila poruku, jer ti smatraš da je to ispravno i ok - tvoje pravo....   :Love:  

Što se tiče Anamarije - mislim da je trebala objasniti malo bolje i mene zanima odgovor...kako se postaje pedijatar sa 25 nakon završenog med.fakulteta? Možda je mislila da će upisati specijalizaciju.... pojma nemam... 
I da, postano je previše kasno, forumašice su iskoristile priliku za šale i pošalice, topik zaključan, mi bez odgovora...

----------


## leonisa

mene boli moj *d*orum  :Sad:  







 :Laughing:

----------


## melange

> i stvarno mi je bez veze da se stvari pojednostavljuju kroz *odnos "stare forumašice-nove forumašice"*. reakcije dolaze na napisani tekst, a ne na dužinu staža na forumu.


neću komentirati situaciju o kojoj se govori jer nisam upućena,
ali ovu boldanu "varijablu" nikako ne treba zanemariti

(i ja sam na jednom forumu "stara forumašica"  :Grin:   :Smile:  )

----------


## zhabica

> ali ovu boldanu "varijablu" nikako ne treba zanemariti
> 
> (i ja sam na jednom forumu "stara forumašica"   )


ja bi samo napomenula da je to kako se osijecamo kad smo na forumu, velikim dijelom *nasa* odgovornost. 

naravno da cure koje su tu duze lakse komuniciraju jer se vec dobro poznaju, i postoje neke "interne" sale koje su nastale tko zna kad i kako, u kojim raspravama, i da se ponekad cini tesko sve pohvatat i uklopit se, posebno ako imas drugacije misljenje i iskustva, ali boze moj, treba bit otvoren cut i reci svoje misljenje pa naci svoje mjesto pod suncem  :Wink:  

kavin je to jos ljepse srocila.

----------


## Anci

> naravno da cure koje su tu duze lakse komuniciraju jer se vec dobro poznaju, i postoje neke "interne" sale koje su nastale tko zna kad i kako, u kojim raspravama, i da se ponekad cini tesko sve pohvatat i uklopit se, posebno ako imas drugacije misljenje i iskustva, ali boze moj, treba bit otvoren cut i reci svoje misljenje pa naci svoje mjesto pod suncem  
> 
> kavin je to jos ljepse srocila.


Lijepo si to rekla.
Tako i ja mislim. 
A i na onoj temi (...) cure su se malo zachatale, nije to bilo usmjereno andrijani.
Meni se ne sviđa kad neke od novih forumašica jako teško prihvate nešto što im se savjetuje. Napisao si nešto na javnom forumu, tvoji postovi su otvoreni za komentare. Ne mislim na vrijeđanje, da se sad netko ne zakači na ovo.
Ali, zašto je tako teško prihvatiti što ti netko kaže.
Pa nerijetko možemo čitati odgovore: Ma presmiješne ste mi, ma što vi tu pričate, u kojem stoljeću živimo... itd itd.

----------


## meda

> [nije to bilo usmjereno *andrijani.*
> .


  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali nakon janjeta i na jogurt pušem
> 
> 
> Mene ovo zanima...


cccc Maslačkice, a kažeš da si ovisna o forumu   :Nope:   :Grin:  
vidim da nisi pratila lik i djelo dotične forumašice 

a što se tiče novih i starih, ih
ja sam se k'o "nova" isto zakačila s jednom "starom"
sve to ide u rok službe, nauči se čovjek što, gdje i kako može napisati

o sektaštvu sam se već prije izjasnila   :Raspa:

----------


## sorciere

> a što se tiče novih i starih, ih
> ja sam se k'o "nova" isto zakačila s jednom "starom"


svekrva i snaha...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## melange

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali ovu boldanu "varijablu" nikako ne treba zanemariti
> 
> (i ja sam na jednom forumu "stara forumašica"   )
> 
> 
> ja bi samo napomenula da je to kako se osijecamo kad smo na forumu, velikim dijelom *nasa* odgovornost.


naravno da puno ovisi o osobi kako će se snaći u nekoj situaciji ili interakciji, ali ne bih to nazvala njenom _odgovornošću_.

mislim da je veća odgovornost na "starosjediocima" kako će se postaviti prema pridošlicama (pod uvjetom da pridošlice ne dolaze u nekoj nabrijanoj maniri)

ponekad se jednostavno zaredaju nesporazumi i onda je najteže biti onako selektivan kako je netko opisao na prošloj stranici (a i dosadi ako većinu vremena većinu izjava moraš filtrirati i neutralizirati - ne prozivam nikoga, govorim općenito.)

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a što se tiče novih i starih, ih
> ja sam se k'o "nova" isto zakačila s jednom "starom"
> 
> 
> svekrva i snaha...


pa da   :Laughing:  
dođeš u nečiju kuću živjeti i normalno da ne pašeš baš svim ukućanima
poglavito ne svekrvi   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Imga prvotno napisa
> ...


A joooj, a jesam, majke mi! Samo što čitam teme koje se tiču odgoja, dojenja, poroda itd. 
Sinoć je bio izuzetak što sam čitala topik .... inače čim vidim da se baš skrene s teme ne čitam više... 

A sve mi se čini da se nešto desilo oko 10-11 mjeseca...ima jedan period od 2 sedmice kada nisam bila baš na forumu i oko N.G. i ono što mi se desi je da kad skontam da se negdje nešto "poćerupalo" dok ja stignem moderatorice naprave svoj posao i baš ono zanimljivo izbrišu... 

Koji je nick janjeta? Samo janje? da tražim kad mi niko neće reći

----------


## Anci

meda, mislim si: pa šta me sad kvota?
skužih   :Grin:

----------


## Imga

maslačkice: malo janje

----------


## Maslačkica

Ja mislim da trebamo anketu! 
Da li se stare okome na nove   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

*melange* slazem se sa svime. 

naravno da je na onima koji su tu duze da pirhvate one koji su tek dosli, ali ima i ovoga sto Anci pise. pa nedavno sam i ja bas od "nove" forumasice procitala zgrazajuce komentare, a kad se lijepo objasnilo ne prihvaca nego se osjetila ugrozenom  :Sad:  

i mislila sam na _odgovornost_ za svoje osjecaje, ko sto inace mislim da smo najvecim dijelom odgovorni za to kako se osijecamo, hocemo li se osijecat napadnutima ili prihvacenima, na to sam mislila, tj. na to sto cemo sa tim osjecajima koji nam se pojave.

----------


## melange

> Ja mislim da trebamo anketu! 
> Da li se stare okome na nove


ma jok.

zasebni pdf podrške (s naglaskom na *podrške*  :Grin:  ): nove forumašice - (što bezbolnija) adaptacija

----------


## mama courage

> Primjetila sam i podheb... na moj post o tome što sam gledala "sex i grad" dok sam uspavljivala dijete, ali     
> Moram napisati da ovaj forum baš nije tako prijateljski raspoložen kako se predstavlja (čast izuzecima)  :/ . Ja imam zaista mali broj postova i nova sam ovdje ali.... osjeti se ono nekakvo podbadanje kad pitam nešto što je meni nepoznanica (opet ponavljam-čast izuzecima!).
> Kad sam se tek registrirala moram priznati da sam postove od MC čitala sa velikim uživanjem i mogu čak reči, strahopoštovanjem jer je uvijek pisala razumljivo, pametno.... i sve to uvijek popračeno sa puno argumenata za ili protiv  :D , ali sada....  (ali ne zato što me doslovce napala zbog serije, to sam primjetila i u nekim postovima prije koji nisu bili namijenjeni meni)...
> Eto samo sam to htjela napisati....


draga ninolina, a i ostale novopridošle forumašice  :Love: 

u svim svojim žalopojkama (koje sigurno s pravom izričete) jedno zaboravljate - sve smo mi jednom bile nove, na nekom forumu. sve smo bile izgubljene u moru internih fora, neshvaćene od starijih forumašica, a nekad smo znale i same poneku glupost izvaliti.  :Grin:   i ismijane, i napadnute i ignorirane (znam oficijelno za dvije osobe koje mene ignoriraju, a koliko ih je još, ihaj!). meni je ovo negdje sedmi forum i na svakome sam (koliko god sam godinama sve više kužila "pravila igre") doživjela vatreno krštenje! i to dok sam bila tek novajlija na internetu prilično ružna, a ni ovdje, među divnim kućanicama, cosleepericema i dugodojilicama nisam bila pošteđena ni ponekog ružnog posta... džaba sav oxitocin  :Grin: 

neki nas obožavaju, nekima se diže kosa na glavi kad ugledaju naš nick,  i svaka je u svom forumskom stažu izvalila neku glupost koja joj se i dan danas krpi. i svaka od nas je krenula sa 0 postova. vremenom svatko nađe svoje mjesto pod forumskim suncem i svaka nađe svoje istomišljenice i svoj krug prijatelja. i tako treba biti.

smatram vas dovoljno zrele i pametne da se znate uhvatiti u koštac sa napisanom rječju, posebice kad se radi o odgovoru na prethodno vaše ispisane riječi. ako pretjeram(o) uvijek su tu adminice. 

ninolina, iskreno sam napisala što mislim, ne iz razloga da ti oponiram ili da te ismijavam, nego iz brige prema tvom djetetu. iz istog razloga bih volila da meni sutra netko veli da nešto radim krivo. zato smo tu. 

a ponekad malo i zatulumarimo. trebala si nam se pridružiti  :Kiss:

----------


## melange

> *melange* slazem se sa svime. 
> 
> naravno da je na onima koji su tu duze da pirhvate one koji su tek dosli, ali ima i ovoga sto Anci pise. pa nedavno sam i ja bas od "nove" forumasice procitala zgrazajuce komentare, a kad se lijepo objasnilo ne prihvaca nego se osjetila ugrozenom


eee. zato sam rekla pod uvjetom da pridošlice (bez negativnih konotacija na tu riječ) dolaze u ne-nabrijanom tonu. (makar se ovo "neprihvaćanje objašnjenja" može primijeniti i na nove i stare  :Smile:  )




> i mislila sam na _odgovornost_ za svoje osjecaje, ko sto inace mislim da smo najvecim dijelom odgovorni za to kako se osijecamo, hocemo li se osijecat napadnutima ili prihvacenima, na to sam mislila, tj. na to sto cemo sa tim osjecajima koji nam se pojave.


sve pet  :Smile:

----------


## Imga

vala, iks na emsu

----------


## zhabica

> a ponekad malo i zatulumarimo. trebala si nam se pridružiti


X

 :Yes:  

kad sve pohvatas vidit ces da su sale bile najvise na nas racun  :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

> vala, iks na emsu


jel to znači da ju križaš (s popisa)?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vala, iks na emsu
> 
> 
> jel to znači da ju križaš (s popisa)?


iju, što ti je, pa nemam ja ignore listu   :Laughing:  

ajmemeni, začetat ćemo i ovaj topic

----------


## kahna

Dobro onda, jesam ja nova ili stara?  :Grin: 

Ne sjećam se (ispravite me ako griješim) da sam ikada imala neki okršaj s nekim, bilo "novim" ili "starim" i neko vatreno krštenje...
...uvijek sam se potrudila prvo pročitati/informirati se u već napisanom prije negoli sam nešto bubnula ili pitala.
Nekako sam jedno vrijeme "snimala" kako tko diše i prema tome se dalje ravnala.
Nikada mi nisu bile jasne "nove" forumašice, tek registrirane na forum, pa odmah idu sa nekim napadima i vrijeđanjima.

Priznajem da za puno stvari nisam imala pojma dok nisam počela pratiti ovaj portal i forum, 
isto tako imam osjećaj ( a možda se varam ) da sam sve saznala/naučila/prihvatila na lakši način, bez nekih napada, sramoćenja ili štajaznamčega.

----------


## Anci

Ti si prošla godinu.
Već si produžena   :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

> Ti si prošla godinu.
> Već si produžena


da da, i na našoj mliječnoj stazi.

----------


## Mejra's mommy

m. courage ovo sa ignoriranjem od strane nekih forumasica...ili te cak skresu dok si reko keks...  :Grin:  Tesko im napisati 'sretan rodjendan' ili 'slatka su ti djeca'

 8) hu t hel kers?  :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

> Tesko im napisati 'sretan rodjendan' ili 'slatka su ti djeca'


zar se i zbog ovoga nekome može predbaciti  :shock: 
totalno, totalno nefer!

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> Mejra's mommy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Tesko im napisati 'sretan rodjendan' ili 'slatka su ti djeca'
> 
> 
> zar se i zbog ovoga nekome može predbaciti  :shock: 
> totalno, totalno nefer!


Ne svakome...  :Grin:  ma ne radi se o tome... ovo je bio samo jedan primjer...rijec je o ignoriranju...ili kao sto rekoh ako vec nesto napisu onda ko sto bi vi rekle budem u bedu...jel se tako kaze?

----------


## litala

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mejra's mommy prvotno napisa
> ...



isuseboze - ako ce se stvarno netko zbog toga osjecat ignoriranim ili stovec  :shock:  :shock: 

ja valjda ne otvorim ni 2posto topica na cestitanjiima i predstavljanjima  :/

----------


## litala

a i ono o ignoriranju i "preskakanju" necijih postova  :Rolling Eyes: 


od prvog dana sam na forumu (i onom prije njega i onom prije i koliko ih je bilo  :Razz: ) i eno moj topic na "admin vam pomaze" - od utorka tamo sjedi - nula odgovora  :Rolling Eyes: 

mam cu se sad naizvrijedjat i izdeprimirat  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

E upravo tako...citate kako vam se svidja post pa onda po osobi...procitajte ponovo u cemu je poanta.   :Love:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Ma na nekom drugom forumu (americkom)je bila tema o tome kako neke forumasice stvore viritulno prijateljstvo i ponasaju je 'coporski'. Znaci brane jedna drugu, uvijek podupiru, skacu skupa po drugima, ignoriraju ostale postove ili cak pljuju po neistomisljenima...sto je ovdje i tema...


i vi fakat sve shvatate bukvalno...haj dosta sad...odo vas i ja ignorirat...  :Razz:

----------


## Tiwi

> isuseboze - ako ce se stvarno netko zbog toga osjecat ignoriranim ili stovec  :shock:  :shock: 
> 
> ja valjda ne otvorim ni 2posto topica na cestitanjiima i predstavljanjima  :/



 :Laughing:  

Ja nisam ziher pol godine znala uopće da postoje predstavljanja. 
Pa kad sam skužila nisam mogla vjerovat. Ni na čestitanja ne stigne danima. Onda nekad malo nadoknadim da ne budem nepristojna ali počesto ne. I nadam se da mi se to ne zamjera jer bi bilo bedasto. 

Puno je važnije kako netko odreagira svojim pisanjem na nekoj temi. Najviše mi o osobi govori kad pišemo o stvarima u kojima se malo razlikuju mišljenja.    :Wink:

----------


## ententini

Slućajno sam naišla na ovu Temu (tražeći nešto sasvim 10to), ali sad kad sam već tu, budem i ja napisala svoje "osjećaje"

Ja sam jako, jako nova pisalica, ali dugogodišnja čitalica.

Logirala sam se nakon što smo posvojili Djevojčicu pa sam svoje iskustvo htjela podijeliti sa curama na "posvojenju"....

Ali moram priznati, da se slažem sa onima koji pišu da postoje STARE/  NOVE forumašice i da se tako i odnosi prema njima. 

Ja sam to doživjela na Posvojenju (što djelomićno na svojoj koži (ignoriranjem i nezainteresiranošću), što ćitajući jedan topić od Forumašice čiju "privatnost" su proslijeđivali okolo ko na pijaci) Ja vjerujem da su one stare više povezane, duže se znaju, upoznale su se u živo "postale jedno" pa sve dijele  (što "sazna jedna, odmah mora i njih još 20tak).

Meni se to osobno ne sviđa, ali šta je-tu je, nitko me ne tjera da pišem , to je moj vlastiti izbor, samo traba naći načina da se uklopi.
*ALI DA NE BI BILO ZABUNE IMA I ONIH DIVNIH LJUDI KOJIMA KAPU SKIDAM*

Nadam se da mi nitko neće zamjeriti na upadanju  :Kiss:

----------


## djuma

ovo cepkanje posta je jako ruzno.
za mene, cak ruznije od vredjanja.
znam, to se radi na svim forumima.
polako prihvatam.
jest, ta buduca pedijatrica zove se anamarija,
aleksandra70vanja, izvini sto joj nadenuh tvoje ime.
apricot, ja sam ti jako zahvalna za tvoju pomoc i savete.
ne samo za kuhinju, 
vec i za druga tvoja pisanija po ovom forumu
tokom ovih godina sto vas citam.
i jos gomili zena ovde, ne delim dal su stare il nove.
foruma gde cete naci servisne informacije ima brdo
ovakav se izvaja u moru.
treba takav i ostati. svim rodama   :Love:

----------


## krumpiric

> licno se ne mogu zamisliti u situaciji
> gde se moje dete, uz moj nadzor
> povredilo do te mere
> da mora na operaciju.


meni je ovo, npr.totalno osuđujuće, neprimjereno i zbilja jako jako ružno.

----------


## koryanshea

> Dobro onda, jesam ja nova ili stara?


kad sam došla, meni su svi koje sam zatekla a da su došli dalje od predstavljanja bili potpuno jednaki starosjedioci. ja sam dala sve od sebe da se uklopim jer znam kako to ide, pazila sam na pravila i držala se bontona internetskog. pa sam opet imala svoje "vatreno krštenje" ili barem ono što sam ja doživljavala kao takvo.

bez toga jednostavno ne ide. onda skužiš na koga i na što treba pazit.

potpis na onu autocenzuru, tkolijebiopametan. upravo se autocenzuriram da ne bi ko šiznio na mene  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Ja sam se i na ovom i na nekoliko drugih foruma osvjedocila da funkcioniraju isto kao i real life - ima nas svakakvih... 

Prema tome, ako mi se neka tema ili rasprava ne svidja, uglavnom zaobidjem (trudim se, ne mogu se uvijek suzdrzati, svrbi me jezik i koji put pozalim ukljucivanje u raspravu)  :Wink:  i to je to...

A svatko tko se ulogira mora biti spreman na to da drugi ljudi drugacije misle. I da ce ga suditi prema 2-3 ne uvijek spretno napisane recenice. 

Ne podrzavam forumsko cerecenje (vec sam i prije znala to napisati) ali jedini bijeg od toga je zaobilazak takvih tema. Bar za mene. 

Forum je forum - 100 ljudi, 100 misljenja!

----------


## Joe

> djuma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> licno se ne mogu zamisliti u situaciji
> gde se moje dete, uz moj nadzor
> povredilo do te mere
> da mora na operaciju.
> 
> 
> meni je ovo, npr.totalno osuđujuće, neprimjereno i zbilja jako jako ružno.


a ja bih rekla da nije.
opet vrelu vodu na moj mlin: ja pijem mlaki **scafe :poklapaseušima:
a kad pijem vreli čaj, stavim ga na sredinu visokog stola. neke stvari se mogu predvidjeti i spriječiti, ali ako se već i dogode, neću čestitati onome tko je dozvolio da se to dogodi. tako su i neki ljudi ostavili bebu u autu, pauk ju je odnio zajedno sa tim autom, pa su se svi zgražali. pa jel i to primjer "može se svakome dogoditi"???

da se moje dijete ozbiljno ozlijedi, a ja sam to mogla spriječiti, ne bih tražila tapšanje već bih nešto pokušala naučiti. a pedijatricu bez specijalizacije neću ni komentirati. mislim da se na studiju medicine jako dobro zna tko je specijalist a tko je dr opće medicine (ma i za to treba specijalizacija, mislim). i u medicini je jako izražena hijerarhija, pa se ne možeš praviti da to ne znaš.

inače, što se tiče marije, nisam primijetila da je netko bio tako grozan prema njoj, daj rinama linkaj tko i gdje? prije bih rekla da ima neke svoje razloge za povlačenje, koje ne mora nikome objašnjavati.

i da, bio je super tulum, na kome je sudjelovala i svimbalo, a sad vidim na drugom topicu spominje raspojasane babe. svimbalo, tu i sebe ubrajaš, ili?

----------


## Joe

i da napomenem da obožavam djumin stil pisanja u slobodnom stihu  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorana

Joe, pretpostavljam da je nemoguce nesto nauciti i traziti podrsku?  :Razz:

----------


## Joe

ma naravno da nije nemoguće (  :Razz:  i tebi)

a ako si vidjela onaj drugi topic, možeš pročitati da sam ja ženi dala podršku, i podijelila i svoje iskustvo. s jedne strane ne želim nikome stavljati sol na ranu, s druge NE MOGU čitati o tome da se to "događa", što je kao ok?

----------


## Joe

i još da se nadovežem na uvodni post, vidim da je rinama skinula avatar, po čemu zaključujem da planira otići sa foruma- RINAMA NE ODLAZI! Ti si mi jedna od dragih forumašica, južina je, daj se ispuši i ostani!  :Love:

----------


## Kavin

Mislim da ovdje svatko svjesno napiše što misli i treba se s tim nositi, samo je problem jel ova i ona strana imaju isto mišljenje, smisao za humor i sl. 
A znamo da je i u real lifu teško naći istomišljenike, pa kako onda ovdje nebi došlo do trzavica i ostalog.

Ako se želi tako nešto izbjeći zaobiđeš temu i gotovo, a svi oni koji žele iznesti svoje mišljenje ( što podržavam ) i argumentirati ga pred "grupom" onih koji drugačije misle moraju biti spremni na malo muke, jer nitko nije jednom rečenicom ( iliti postom ) promijenio svijet niti način na koji on funkcionira.

Mislim da ovdje ako i tražiš savjet moraš biti otvoren na brdo različitih solucija i odgovora ( kako je netko spomjenuo 100 ljudi - 100 čudi ) i u tome svemu naći ono što ti smatraš prikladnim, a s druge strane da netko i pobija moje argumente ili bi se "bacila na glavu" tj. u koštac s tim ili totalno odustala od objašnjavanja.

----------


## icyoh

nisam skužila točno o čemu se radi - govorimo li o postu na temi dječje zdravlje o bebi koja se opekla?
Ako da onda su mi neki komentari forumašica apsolutno suvišni - a nisam čitala do kraja.

----------


## Svimbalo

> ...
> i da, bio je super tulum, na kome je sudjelovala i svimbalo, a sad vidim na drugom topicu spominje raspojasane babe. svimbalo, tu i sebe ubrajaš, ili?


Joj, bojala sam se ovog!
Na kraju rečenice sa raspojasanim babama trebao je stajati   :Grin:  
Ali moj laptop kod kuće ne prihvaća smajliće osim na kraju rečenice koju tada pišem  :/  (moram se o tome informirati na admin vam pomaže), pa kad sam naknadno uočila propust, bilo je kasno za ispravak, ali sam si baš pomislila da bi moglo biti krivo shvaćeno-a trebalo je biti duhovito   :Sad:  
Upravo je ovakav (nasreću benigni) slučaj primjer kako se nehotice u forumskoj komunikaciji može biti krivo shvaćen!
Da podebljam-svim "raspojasanim babama" sa tog već legendarnog tuluma veliki   :Love:  , žao mi je ako je ta moja rečenica još koga upikla u oko, moje su namjere bile čiste   :Grin:  
Joe   :Kiss:

----------


## Svimbalo

Trebala bih se citirati kakao kažem da je onaj moj predzadnji post sve od mene na ovom topicu   :Grin:  
Stvarno sam personifikacija nedosljednosti, tko će mi ikad više vjerovati?   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

sorry, i meni je južina, možda najbolje da se danas isključim s foruma 
 :Rolling Eyes:  




(yeah, right)

----------


## mamma san

joe, bura je! Burno je vrijeme!   :Wink:

----------


## Joe

onda nemam opravdanje  :Laughing:

----------


## melange

> od prvog dana sam na forumu (i onom prije njega i onom prije i koliko ih je bilo ) i eno moj topic na "admin vam pomaze" - od utorka tamo sjedi - nula odgovora


zato što se nakon _određenog broja postova_ (khm) očekuje da sve znaš i ne očekuje se da ćeš postati na pdfu pitajte admina ( :Aparatic:  )





> Ali moj laptop kod kuće ne prihvaća smajliće osim na kraju rečenice koju tada pišem


nije do tvog laptopa nego do postavki foruma, ako ga hoćeš staviti negdje unutar teksta, moraš ručno utipkavati ili kopirati


inače, jako jako mi je žao što nisam bila na rodi kad sam pisala seminar o forumaškoj komunikaciji  :Smile:

----------


## nenaa

> ....razočarajući.
>  
> U zadnje vrijeme kad krenem čitati bilo koju temu dođe mi zlo. Najviše od svega iritira me ponašanje prema forumašicama sa malim brojem postova, tek pristiglim, otvore neku temu, a horda "starih" izrešeta je, a ona jadna više nezna kaj piše, pa saspe i kaj treba i kaj netreba, pa je na kraju ismiju, otprate  :shock: ,   i   . A mnoge od njih se više nikada ni ne jave.
> Sramota.
> Mislila sam da su ovdje svi dobrodošli, da se svima može i u ljepšem tonu objasniti neke stvari. Zanimljivo je kako se sve naglo "opametimo" kako nam broj postova raste i sve postanemo savjesne, upućene, znamo sve o autosjedalicama, o dojenju, o hodalicama....
> Nemogu vjerovati. Nema ovdje više ništa ljudsko, izgubila se ona draž.
> I nikako nisam mogla shvatiti zbog čega su se neke forumašice pozdravile sa ovim forumom (Luna Roco,maria 71,ronin...) i prestale se javljati, a čitajući kako ste "oprale" ovu ženu kojoj se dijete opeklo na vruću kavu, shvatih da se neka nova struja uvukla u ove redove.
> Sve neke pametnice. 
> Pa eto i vama jedan  :shock:  i jedan   i    za kraj, jer ste stvarno katastrofa. Ovdje nitko ne navraća bezveze, svak nosi neki svoj križ, a kako suosjećamo sa nečijom situacijom, ustvari govori kakvi smo ljudi ili neljudi u biti.


rinama eto ja sam jedna mlada nedavno pristigla forumašica. I ovo o čemu pričaš djelomično je istina, ali ja to ne gledam tako negativno kao ti. Kao i u životu, kada dolazim u novu brojniju sredinu ovdje sam došla sa oprezom i sa spoznajom da ima puuuno onih koje su tu već doma. Bilo je svega i doživljavala sam da mi netko i spočitne mali broj postova pa kao štajaznam o svemu. Ali meni je to normalno. Na takve zlobne komentare nisam iodgovarala. Istina sada da, ali i ja se vodim autocenzurom iako su mi postovi hrabriji nego na početku. Ali meni je opstanak ovdje malo i do karaktera, jer zašto bih zbog nekoga tko si umišlja da zbog par tisuća postova može meni skresati svaštau meni izazvao osjećaj da nisam dobrodošla. 
Sami gradimo svoj ugled i sami se ovdje logiramo. 
I zar kad netko upozna nekog novog ili dođe prvi dan u firmu gdje radi puno ljudi, pa zar prvi dan odmah počneš ajde svi u ..., i ti tamo šta buljiš..., i šta me gledate... Ja mislim da ne. Samopouzdanje raste sa svakim novim radnim danom. Neki se u tom poduzeću prema tebi postave kao prema balavici, neki te prihvate.A sama trebaš raditi na sebi i svom opstanku. I naravno da sam nakon skoro 800 postova postala hrabrija, i ne dam da mi svatko kaže svašta i da sam upoznala kako bi post koje forumašice mogao izgledati. 
Ja isto mislim da se događa to što govoriš, ali ne vjerujem da je zlonamjerno, i smatram to normalnim kako u stvarnom životu, tako i u ovom virtualnom. 
A tko se sa time ne može nositi, a lijepo log out, i mirna duša.
Meni je razočaravajuće to što velika većina forumašica ne pročita ni slova od pravila, pa dođe ovamo i sama izazove buru postova koji djeluju kao da ju je netko isprašio. Jer doći i na prvom postu pitati koje je AD najbolje i još spomenuti ime...
To je samo dokaz da se pravila ne čitaju. A da se čitaju bilo bi od prvog posta manje nesporazuma.

----------


## Svimbalo

> Svimbalo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali moj laptop kod kuće ne prihvaća smajliće osim na kraju rečenice koju tada pišem
> 
> 
> nije do tvog laptopa nego do postavki foruma, ako ga hoćeš staviti negdje unutar teksta, moraš ručno utipkavati ili kopirati


Ali evo na poslu mi to normalno funkcionira  :? 
Offtopic   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Svako malo izlijeću ovakvi topici, to valjda tako mora (da se vidi tko kojem klanu pripada  :Grin:  )

Ako i postoji taj famozni odnos novih i starih forumašica ne vidim da je ikada itko od nas bio u povoljnijem položaju, uvjeti su oduvijek isti za sve, ako se ne varam?

Autocenzura je najbolji termin spomenut na ovom topicu i većini nas zna uzmanjkati, ali opet, ili je južina ili je bura.  :Grin:  

Inače, slažem se s Joe.
Neke stvari čovjek i prešuti jer mu je dovoljno njegove muke kojoj ne pomažu niti svi smajliji ovog svijeta, što hagići, što ljubeći, što tapšući (...)
I kako bih se, na kraju krajeva vrijeđala što netko misli da se neke stvari ne bi trebale dogoditi kad i ja mislim isto?

Inače Joe, ne čačkaj mečku.  :Grin:  Hoćeš da ti sirota budem prognana jer nisam  _t a k o_  omiljena?  :Grin:

----------


## Imga

> inače, jako jako mi je žao što nisam bila na rodi kad sam pisala seminar o forumaškoj komunikaciji


sad mene znatiželjnu zanima kako bi to utjecalo na tvoj zaključak  :Trep trep:   :Grin:

----------


## melange

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Svimbalo prvotno napisa
> ...


koji laptop imaš?  :Laughing:  





> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> inače, jako jako mi je žao što nisam bila na rodi kad sam pisala seminar o forumaškoj komunikaciji 
> 
> 
> sad mene znatiželjnu zanima kako bi to utjecalo na tvoj zaključak


ako misliš da li je  i na tom drugom forumu bilo čopora - naravno  :Grin: 
ali mislila sam da mi je žao u smislu da su na ovom forumu izraženiji parametri koje smo promatrali i uspoređivali (zbog spola/dobi/obrazovanja sudionika, ali i samih tema na koje je forum usmjeren)

----------


## Joe

daj malo detaljnije

----------


## Kavin

> I zar kad netko upozna nekog novog ili dođe prvi dan u firmu gdje radi puno ljudi, pa zar prvi dan odmah počneš ajde svi u ..., i ti tamo šta buljiš..., i šta me gledate... Ja mislim da ne.


Samo kao komentar:
I ja sam mislila da ne, ali sam se nažalost uvjerila uživo da je sve moguće i to kod sebe na poslu, tako da se nebi čudila da i ovdje ima ljudi koji su hrabriji jer se skrivaju iza svojih nickova...ali ja to ne bendam puno i to je to.



Bitno mi je naći neki svoj interes i smisao boravka na forumu, jer to je ipak neko moje vrijeme koje odlučim potrošiti ( ponekad oduzeto mom sinu i mužu ) pa kaj da ga trošim uzalud.
Rađe ću izvagati u šta mi se isplati uložiti trud, a ne da se javljam i gdje treba i gdje ne treba.
Mada opet, potaknuta onim da netko ne bude osjetio da je ignoriran ili ne shvaćen svaki put pogledam neodgovorene postove i na one za koje mislim da mogu dati imalo smislen odgovor ili bar podršku dok se netko ne javi, stavim post tako da se zna da je osobu netko i doživio, to su neke početne traume koje su s vremenom nestale   :Wink:  
Šta je mogu, još sam osjetljiva na to, ali ne mogu baš glumiti Majku Terezu pa nekako žongliram   :Joggler:

----------


## Svimbalo

@melange - toshiba tecra
Kavin   :Heart:

----------


## Svimbalo

Melange, opet zaboravih   :Grin:

----------


## melange

> daj malo detaljnije


totalno OT  :Embarassed:  


glavno polazište bile su nam konverzacijske maksime paula gricea.
one su, ukratko, maksima kvalitete-ne govori neistinu, maksima kvantitete-govori onoliko koliko je potrebno i koliko se traži od tebe,
maksima važnosti-drži se teme, maksima "manire"-budi kratak i pristojan, izbjegavaj dvoznačnosti.

naravno da je odmah na prvi pogled jasno da se većina ljudi ne drži svih navedenih maksima, ali to nije toliko bitno, koliko je bitno što to izbjegavanje ili kršenje u danom kontekstu otkriva.

forumaška komunikacija tim je više zanimljiva zato što se odvija u posve novom mediju (ista stvar je s smsovima, blogovima, chatovima - koje su drugi proučavali) koji neke vidove tih maksima onemogućava, ali u nekim situacijama i dodaje nove stvari - koje uopće nisu moguće u face-to-face komunikaciji.

mi smo dakle promatrali komunikaciju na forumu kroz te maksime,
i naknadno dodavali neka svoja razmišljanja i zaključke (recimo poglavlje o generiranim smajlićima).


(npr. pisanje u zagradama i još k tome s malim slovima tipičan je primjer šaptanja u normalnom razgovoru  :Grin: )


 :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

> inače, jako jako mi je žao što nisam bila na rodi kad sam pisala seminar o forumaškoj komunikaciji


Meni je to dio diplomskog. Koji je jos u radovima. 

Ne, ne, odmah da naglasim - nitko mi nije pokusni kunic. Ako mi nesto bude trebalo, jasno i glasno cu pitati.   :Grin:  


Ako se dobro sjecam, nitko me nije napao kad sam dosla. Sad cu pasti u depru jer sam - neprimjetna.

----------


## AdioMare

> (npr. pisanje u zagradama i još k tome s malim slovima tipičan je primjer šaptanja u normalnom razgovoru )


Interesantno, (sve zajedno ali ovo posebno) sad pouzdano znam da a70v nikada u društvu ne šapće.  :Grin:

----------


## Joe

ne, nego znaš da je ćorava

----------


## apricot

stvarno tužno...

devedesetih su nam prebrojavali krvna zrnca, sada nam se prebrojavaju postovi.

neka se nitko ne uvrijedi, ali ja sam ponosna na svoje znanje stečeno na Forumu, ali i na ono koje sam donijela "u miraz".
računa li se to brojem postova, godinama, iskustvom, brojem stečenih prijateljstava i poznanstava, ne znam...
ali i ne trebam znati.

čudno je samo kako nitko ne broji preko nekoliko tisuća savjeta danim na dojenju.
i to najviše ženama sa izrazito malim brojem postova    :Sad:

----------


## AdioMare

> ne, nego znaš da je ćorava


¨
(nisi stavila zagradu, sad su svi čuli)  :Laughing:  


Apri, pobogu, pa šta bi?
Kome je broj postova mjerodavan i za što? 
De ti, draga moja, ne bud' luda i ne opterećuj se budalaštinama  :Love:

----------


## nenaa

Apricot da se razumjemo, potpisujem tvoj post o prebrojavanju postova.

I ja sam ih spomenula potaknuta prvim postom koji je otvorio temu. I tek sad vidjela broj tvojih,  :shock:  ženo svaka čast. 
 Ja samo tvrdim da je ostanak i gradnja sebe kroz nick od osobe do osobe, kao i u životu. Negdje opstaneš negdje ne. 
Meni je ovaj forum pružio puno, naučio me puno i jedva čekam novu trudnoću da napravim sve bolje i kvalitetnije. 

I divim se kad vidim toliko postova kod žena koje kroz njih daju savjete i trpe svašta (mislim na moderatore, osoblje,...) Treba to nakucati uz obitelj i sve one obaveze u stvarnom svijetu.

Ja ni na jednom forumu nisam osjetila takvu pripadnost kao tu.

----------


## melange

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne, nego znaš da je ćorava
> 
> 
> ¨
> (nisi stavila zagradu, sad su svi čuli)


 :Nope: 


 :Laughing:

----------


## nenaa

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Joe prvotno napisa
> ...



(za krepat)  ((((  :Laughing:  ))))

----------


## sladjanaf

meni u zadnje vrijeme na jetra idu postovi/topici tipa:

1. "di je moderatorica, ovo je za ključanje" - valjda moderatorica zna

2. "odsad si na mojoj ignore listi" - koga briga (znam iz iskustva)

3. "ovaj forum je truć-muć... neću se više javljati" - jer neslaganje i virtualno porječkavanje zaista nije razlog nejavljanju, jedino ako postoje neki dublji uzroci tipa "volim da svi misle poput mene"

ali da ne bude da je meni sve super - meni smeta (ponekad) to što neke forumašice misle da, ako se "zakačimo" na nekoj određenoj temi, ne možemo više komunicirati ni na jednoj drugoj. a zašto ne bi mogli? možemo se čak i složiti i ispotpisivati sve u šesnaest. nekako se dosta toga shvaća preosobno.

----------


## pomikaki

ja se vječito čudim curkama koje pišu kako je ovaj forum ovakav i onakav a neprestano vise na njemu.

No čudim se i kad se netko ulogira s nekim pitanjem pa ga se popljuje. Za mene ipak vrijedi pravilo pristojnog ophođenja prema novim forumašicama. Jer bi mi bilo drago da ostanu i da dobiju kvalitetne informacije. Nije najbitnije da ispadnete uvijek jako pametne, nego da prenesete poruku na prihvatljiv način. 

Iskreno, mene je bilo u prvo vrijeme strah uopće postati na rodi. Pisala sam sam samo neutralne postove   :Grin:  . Nikad nisi znao kad će ti naić MC ili maria iza ugla. Pomalo sam shvatila da svatko ima pravo na mišljenje, a da mene ne mora pogađati ako me netko i ispravi, ili poklopi, ili mi se suprotstavi. Treba ostati 8) i suprotstaviti se argumentima. Čini mi se čak i da mi je to pomoglo u privatnom životu.

Ono što mi se sviđa je što ima zbilja pametnih i duhovitih razmišljanja. I kvalitetnih informacija. No ne treba rasprave na forumu primati osobno.

Nego. O kakvom tulumu pričate? Morat ću pregledati Svimbaline postove da saznam   :Grin:

----------


## nenaa

> ja se vječito čudim curkama koje pišu kako je ovaj forum ovakav i onakav a neprestano vise na njemu.
> 
> No čudim se i kad se netko ulogira s nekim pitanjem pa ga se popljuje. Za mene ipak vrijedi pravilo pristojnog ophođenja prema novim forumašicama. Jer bi mi bilo drago da ostanu i da dobiju kvalitetne informacije. Nije najbitnije da ispadnete uvijek jako pametne, nego da prenesete poruku na prihvatljiv način. 
> 
> Iskreno, mene je bilo u prvo vrijeme strah uopće postati na rodi. Pisala sam sam samo neutralne postove   . Nikad nisi znao kad će ti naić MC ili maria iza ugla. Pomalo sam shvatila da svatko ima pravo na mišljenje, a da mene ne mora pogađati ako me netko i ispravi, ili poklopi, ili mi se suprotstavi. Treba ostati 8) i suprotstaviti se argumentima. Čini mi se čak i da mi je to pomoglo u privatnom životu.
> 
> Ono što mi se sviđa je što ima zbilja pametnih i duhovitih razmišljanja. I kvalitetnih informacija. No ne treba rasprave na forumu primati osobno.
> 
> Nego. O kakvom tulumu pričate? Morat ću pregledati Svimbaline postove da saznam


I kao i uvijek pomikaki X.

----------


## elin

sorry, ali ja to nisam tako shvatila, niti kada se radilo o meni, niti kada se radi o drugima. Doduše mene je teško uvrijediti i izbaciti iz takta, ali iskreno ne mogu se sjetiti da me iti jedna cura na ovom forumu ičim uvrijedila iako je znalo biti i teških riječi i sa moje strane i sa nekih drugih strana.  Sjećam se da sam se par puta zakačila sa Fridom, Zoranom i Soci, ali nikada na to nisam gledala kao uvredu, a mislim da niti one nisu na to tako gledale, niti gledam koliko netko ima postova, niti prema tome iskazujem bilo kakvo poštovanje ili strah.

----------


## pomikaki

nego ja skoro nikad ne idem na te "slatka su ti djeca" i "čestitam" teme  :Unsure:   Jel to bed?   :Grin:

----------


## elin

> nego ja skoro nikad ne idem na te "slatka su ti djeca" i "čestitam" teme   Jel to bed?


meni ne, ne idem niti ja.  :Kiss:

----------


## nenaa

> nego ja skoro nikad ne idem na te "slatka su ti djeca" i "čestitam" teme   Jel to bed?


Veliki  :Grin:  .
Srami se.   :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## melange

te se teme ionako brišu. skupa s postovima koje ostavimo tamo  :Aparatic:

----------


## litala

zasto se zapelo za taj broj postova? ko da osoba koja stoji iza svog prvog posta nije ni zivjela dok se na forum nije registrirala  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nenaa

Ja od topica do topica niti ne zapamtim sa kim sam se negdje pofajtala. Ne doživljavam ništa osobno, i nekako ne pamtim nicove(  :Embarassed:  ), osim onih sa kojima pp-am, ili osobno poznajem (prepoznat će se određena).

Istina je da nekim curkama zbog poznanstva ili čestog pp-anja nikada ne bih uletila ako se sa njima ne slažem. Eto možda na takav način nekoga favoriziram. Makar to nije prava riječ.

----------


## elin

> zasto se zapelo za taj broj postova? ko da osoba koja stoji iza svog prvog posta nije ni zivjela dok se na forum nije registrirala


da, to je i meni bilo dugo nejasno, jer su neke cure cvilile zakaj su im obrisale neke postove, pa sad nemaju dovoljno. Dovoljno za što :? Onda sam skužila da nakon određenog broja postova možeš ići na forumsku burzu  :Grin:   Nije da sam tamo ikada išta kupila ili stavila na prodaju, ali eto, čovjeka veseli - dođe mi kao Neckermann.  :Wink:

----------


## melange

> zasto se zapelo za taj broj postova? ko da osoba koja stoji iza svog prvog posta nije ni zivjela dok se na forum nije registrirala


šalimsešalimsešalimsee  :Predaja:

----------


## thalia

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> inače, jako jako mi je žao što nisam bila na rodi kad sam pisala seminar o forumaškoj komunikaciji 
> 
> 
> Meni je to dio diplomskog. Koji je jos u radovima.


offt, imam ja nešto na tu temu, istina iz sociologije kulture, ali ako pomaže, šaljem ti  :Smile: 

ispričavam se na off-u.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

evo ja sam stara (i po kalendaru i po forumaškom stažu)
i uporno me se ignorira kad kažem da mrzim mala slova
i to tko će koga nego svoj svoga AM, Joe   :Mad:   :Kiss:

----------


## litala

- sto je anamarija stavljala ... u naslov onog "nesretnog" topica, vjerujem da je greska u koracima i da je samo htjela replicirati na onom topicu s vapajem forumasicama medicinske struke (sto je i napravila, istim postom). zasto je stavila ... u naslov? pa pogledajte njene postove pa cete vidjeti da svi njezini postovi (ne novootvoreni topici, vec odgovori na nekom topicu) imaju ukucano nesto u naslov - najcesce tockice (jednu, dvije, tri...) to je od toga sto neki forumi funkcioniraju tako da ne mozes postat ako nisi stavio naslov (kao sto na ovom mozes - svaki post koji pises moze imati naslov al ga vecina nas nikad ne stavlja - osim, naravno, kad otvara novi topic). i onda forumasi stavljaju tockice cisto da nesto u tom polju pise... (vidi u ovom mom postu prvu liniju s malim slovima, pise - Naslov: ...  :Razz: )

- kad ti smajliji (klikom na njih) lete uporno na sam kraj teksta imas dvije opcije - ili cut-paste na mjesto na kojem ih zelis - ili ih upisujes rucno (dvotocka zagrada i ostale kombinacije) na mjestu gdje ih zelis...

- kad ti je tekst premalen i ne vidis ga citat, opet imas dvije mogucnosti - stisnes quote tog posta i procitas sto pise izmedju onih tagova na mala slova  :Wink:  - ili copy-paste tog teksta u, recimo, word pa mu povecas font...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> - - kad ti je tekst premalen i ne vidis ga citat, opet imas dvije mogucnosti - stisnes quote tog posta i procitas sto pise izmedju onih tagova na mala slova  - ili copy-paste tog teksta u, recimo, word pa mu povecas font...


znam ja to, ali me mrzi
i ne znam koji je onda smisao malih slova kada se opet mogu pročititi samo se čovjek treba zahebavati s tim

----------


## Kavin

> - kad ti je tekst premalen i ne vidis ga citat, opet imas dvije mogucnosti - stisnes quote tog posta i procitas sto pise izmedju onih tagova na mala slova  - ili copy-paste tog teksta u, recimo, word pa mu povecas font...


Ili samo ctrl i + koliko puta ti treba da bolje vidiš, pa u rikverc sa ctrl i - za povratak na staro.

----------


## melange

> litala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> - kad ti je tekst premalen i ne vidis ga citat, opet imas dvije mogucnosti - stisnes quote tog posta i procitas sto pise izmedju onih tagova na mala slova  - ili copy-paste tog teksta u, recimo, word pa mu povecas font...
> 
> 
> Ili samo ctrl i + koliko puta ti treba da bolje vidiš, pa u rikverc sa ctrl i - za povratak na staro.


 :shock:   :Naklon:   :Idea:

----------


## Maslačkica

> litala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> - - kad ti je tekst premalen i ne vidis ga citat, opet imas dvije mogucnosti - stisnes quote tog posta i procitas sto pise izmedju onih tagova na mala slova  - ili copy-paste tog teksta u, recimo, word pa mu povecas font...
> 
> 
> znam ja to, ali me mrzi
> i ne znam koji je onda smisao malih slova kada se opet mogu pročititi samo se čovjek treba zahebavati s tim


Pa oni koji nisu korisnici foruma ne mogu vidjeti mala slova osim ako neće copy/paste u Word.


Apri - u svakom slučaju odgovori na dojenju, autosjedalicama itd. su hvale vrijedni i većinom se odgovara novim forumašicama... a mislim da zato ovaj forum i postoji
Njegova sada već proširena verzija ima i još jednu funkciju, a to je svakodnevna komunikacija i druženje, a meni se i to sviđa, ali mi se JAKO sviđa ta njegova prvobitna funkcija, tj. ono što ja smatram da mu je funkcija.

----------


## litala

a smisao im je da zahebavaju ljude, ja ih isto ne volim ide mi na zivce jer sam corava i moram isto povecavat fontove - hvala kavin na dopuni  :Kiss:  - a trebala bi valjda docaravat saptanje (sto vec netko rece) ili nesto tome slicno  :Wink:  ja sam i sama vec davno lobirala da se nekim dekretom zabrane, al eto - ne uspjeh u nakani  :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

> litala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> - kad ti je tekst premalen i ne vidis ga citat, opet imas dvije mogucnosti - stisnes quote tog posta i procitas sto pise izmedju onih tagova na mala slova  - ili copy-paste tog teksta u, recimo, word pa mu povecas font...
> 
> 
> Ili samo ctrl i + koliko puta ti treba da bolje vidiš, pa u rikverc sa ctrl i - za povratak na staro.


hehe Kavin, hvala   :Grin:  

čitam raspravu, al mi se ne komentira. nova sam pa me strah   :Razz:  
Veliki pozdrav Svimbalu   :Love:  , jer smo se registrirale na isti datum, nota bene. Samo što ona ima četverostruko veći broj postova od mene   :Grin:

----------


## disciplina

zanimljiva tema... 
ja moram priznat ne postam (više) često iz opće poznatog razloga ukidanja određenih pdf-ova.. 
nekad dođem čestitam koji rođendan, ali većinom samo čitam 
moram samo reagirat na ovo zgražanje na mejra`s mommin post.. baš ste   :Rolling Eyes:  
cura je rekla što ju nekad zasmeta i krenula je dalje.. svatko ima svoj prag 
a ona je očito slaba na to 
mene osobno je više zasmetalo što se na topicu koji se zvao rozi zid i uvaljena majka čini se protegla rasprava na 15 stranica 
a topic o pedofilima u susjedstvu jedva 50-ak postova 
Nemam ja ništa protiv apricot koja je otvorila taj topic ali imam osjećaj da svi žele sudjelovati kad je netko od moderatora ili stare ekipe "u problemu" i onda se svi "upucavaju" raznim pošalicama ne bi li ih stari primjetili i primili u to odabrano društvo (moje viđenje)
po meni je to žalosno...

----------


## njumi

> ..... ali imam osjećaj da svi žele sudjelovati kad je netko od moderatora ili stare ekipe "u problemu" i onda se svi "upucavaju" raznim pošalicama ne bi li ih stari primjetili i primili u to odabrano društvo (moje viđenje)
> po meni je to žalosno...


xxx
forum je postao jedan veliki offtopic i sve manje predstavlja udrugu i ime rode; da ZNAM da forum i udruga nisu spojeni pupčanom vrpcom, da, ZNAM da mišljenja forumašica ne reflektiraju mišljenje udruge, ali uz par tema (dvije? tri?) ovaj forum blati udrugu u njeno ime

----------


## njumi

udrugu I njeno ime

----------


## japanka

> zanimljiva tema... 
> 
> Nemam ja ništa protiv apricot koja je otvorila taj topic ali imam osjećaj da svi žele sudjelovati kad je netko od moderatora ili stare ekipe "u problemu" i onda se svi "upucavaju" raznim pošalicama ne bi li ih stari primjetili i primili u to odabrano društvo (moje viđenje)
> po meni je to žalosno...


  :Yes:

----------


## pikula

Ma daj   :Laughing:   Od kad je ovaj pun mjesec, bura il južina, što već  teorije zavjere cvjetaju na raznim topicima   :Laughing:  A što se tiče novih/starih za ozbač - potpisujem MC jer je to najljepše sažela.

----------


## sladjanaf

> rozi zid i uvaljena majka



 :Laughing:  

moja apri, najbolje da više ne otvaraš topice da te ljudi ne bi pogrešno shvatili.
ili da ne bi, nedajbože, "oblatila" ime udruge   :shock:

----------


## MGrubi

nemoš' selu ugoditi

- da se zaključavaju svi topici koji "ugrožavaju" ime Udruge, ili da se banaju oni koji ne predstavljaju stav udruge, onda bi forum bio proglašen "najmilitatniji forum ikad"

- dozvoljeno je pisati i sa stajališta protivno Udruzi (nisu svi članovi) .. e pa onda je Udruga slaba jer si dopušta to

....

----------


## melange

> disciplina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  rozi zid i uvaljena majka
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


ako ovo nije bilo ironično, skroz si fulala poantu :/ 


i meni se čini da se forum na nekim mjestima malo _opustio_,
ali kad uzmem u obzir što sam sve naučila ovdje .. uopće ne smeta.

----------


## njumi

> nemoš' selu ugoditi
> 
> - da se zaključavaju svi topici koji "ugrožavaju" ime Udruge, ili da se banaju oni koji ne predstavljaju stav udruge, onda bi forum bio proglašen "najmilitatniji forum ikad"
> 
> - dozvoljeno je pisati i sa stajališta protivno Udruzi (nisu svi članovi) .. e pa onda je Udruga slaba jer si dopušta to
> 
> ....


istina....
ja sam se osvrnula, eto, kritizirala (na) opći dojam foruma (doduše moj, nisam rekla da je u kamenu zapisano)
forumi su jednostavno takvi, i gotovo 




> moja apri, najbolje da više ne otvaraš topice da te ljudi ne bi pogrešno shvatili. 
> ili da ne bi, nedajbože, "oblatila" ime udruge  :shock:


toliko o primanju kritike i inicijaciji ove teme uopće (obrati pažnju na smajliće)

----------


## Svimbalo

betty i pomikaki,   :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

> disciplina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  rozi zid i uvaljena majka


Vala baš!
Kud se ja ne javih na Rozi zid sigurno bih drugačije klikala "pošalji", ovako uopće nije glamurozno!  :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  disciplina prvotno napisa
> ...


da ti pojasnim: to je bilo sarkastično
i to dobro napisano

----------


## cvijeta73

mene je uvijek nakon ovakvih tema nekako strah, već vidim rode kako vijećaju i ukidaju nam odmah sve teme i nedaj bože pdf-ove koji nisu ultra jako najozbiljniji. i sutra otvorim forum, a sve pod ključem. :/

----------


## MGrubi

> forum je postao jedan veliki offtopic i sve manje predstavlja udrugu i ime rode; da *ZNAM* da forum i udruga nisu spojeni pupčanom vrpcom, da, *ZNAM* da mišljenja forumašica ne reflektiraju mišljenje udruge, *ali uz par tema (dvije? tri?) ovaj forum blati udrugu u njeno ime*


ne znaš, ostatak tvog posta to dokazuje

to što kažeš da  "znaš" je samo deklarativno

----------


## Natasa30

Forum je oduvjek isti. Nista bolji ili gori nego sto je bio prije sedam godina. Samo se malo postava promjenila.

----------


## apricot

> mene osobno je više zasmetalo što se na topicu koji se zvao rozi zid i uvaljena majka čini se protegla rasprava na 15 stranica 
> a topic o pedofilima u susjedstvu jedva 50-ak postova


joj, hvala što si me podsjetila  :D 
idem podignuti topic i staviti fotke; nije još sve gotovo, ali se nadam kako će me razgaljene forumašice, (koje od mene očekuju neku milost), inspirirati na dovršenje.

zauzvrat... neću na njih vikati na Rasprodaji.
ili već nešto...

----------


## cvijeta73

disciplina, molim link - pretražnik mi ništa ne izbacuje na rozi zid ni na uvaljena majka, a nije da se ne trudim  :?

----------


## Frida

> disciplina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene osobno je više zasmetalo što se na topicu koji se zvao rozi zid i uvaljena majka čini se protegla rasprava na 15 stranica 
> a topic o pedofilima u susjedstvu jedva 50-ak postova 
> 
> 
> joj, hvala što si me podsjetila  :D 
> idem podignuti topic i staviti fotke; nije još sve gotovo, ali se nadam kako će me razgaljene forumašice, (koje od mene očekuju neku milost), inspirirati na dovršenje.
> ...


Ti više ne vičeš, ja sam preuzela palicu  :Razz:

----------


## AdioMare

Evo jedan plastični primjer  :Grin:  :



> ali se nadam kako će me razgaljene forumašice, (koje od mene očekuju neku milost)


Ja, ja!
Ne čini li ti se, Discipina, da to govori više o meni nego o Apri?

Ispast će sad da branim Apri, ali zna se zašto.  :Laughing:

----------


## njumi

> njumi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> forum je postao jedan veliki offtopic i sve manje predstavlja udrugu i ime rode; da *ZNAM* da forum i udruga nisu spojeni pupčanom vrpcom, da, *ZNAM* da mišljenja forumašica ne reflektiraju mišljenje udruge, *ali uz par tema (dvije? tri?) ovaj forum blati udrugu u njeno ime*
> 
> 
> ne znaš, ostatak tvog posta to dokazuje
> 
> to što kažeš da  "znaš" je samo deklarativno



okej, onda ispravljam netočni navod:

ništa ne znam, i forum obasjava ime udruge   :Kiss:

----------


## Frida

njumi, koje su to teme koje blate ugled Udrge?

----------


## Tashunica

> mene je uvijek nakon ovakvih tema nekako strah, već *vidim rode kako vijećaju i ukidaju nam odmah sve teme* i nedaj bože pdf-ove koji nisu ultra jako najozbiljniji. i sutra otvorim forum, a sve pod ključem. :/


i ja i ja i ja ovo zamišljam cijelo jutro   :Grin:

----------


## bubimira

> mene je uvijek nakon ovakvih tema nekako strah, već vidim rode kako vijećaju i ukidaju nam odmah sve teme i nedaj bože pdf-ove koji nisu ultra jako najozbiljniji. i sutra otvorim forum, a sve pod ključem. :/


zašto bi te bilo strah  :? 

pa ako su rode takve sektašice koje vijećaju svima nama iza leđa onda neznam zašto smo svi mi ostali još uvijek ovdje?
meni da ne paše otišla bih.

ima par ljudi koji su mi "pain in the ass", ima ljudi koji se slizuju s drugima i ima glupih tema, al me to ne smeta ni približno toliko da bi sad puhala forum je vakav-onakav. ponavljam: uzmeš ono što ti paše i koliko ti paše i no-sikiriki.
došla sam prije skoro 4 godine, tražila savjet za dječja kolica (koja mi na kraju nisu ni trebala   :Smile:  ), naučila još brda i brda još korisnijih savjeta, promijenio se moj svjetonazor i pristup roditeljstvu, upoznala jako puno dragih poznanika i nekoliko for-life-time prijatelja. 
nemam puno postova, i nikad se nisam osjećala izolirano niti da se netko prema meni postavio s visokoga. baš naprotiv!

----------


## Maslačkica

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  njumi prvotno napisa
> ...



Ma meni nije sada ništa jasno.... 
Pa ovo je OTVORENI forum i ljudi koji nisu u Udruzi, kao npr. ja i još stotine takvih, pričamo o razno raznim temema...i sada bi moje mišljenje ili moj neki post trebalo blatiti Udrugu, pa čak i ako se ne slažem sa Udrugom... 
I koliko puta je rečeno da forum ne odražava stavove udruge... 
Po meni je stvarno ovaj forum prvenstveno za pomoć i edukaciji osoba o stvarima o kojima Udruga više zna, a sve ostalo je druženje i čitanje tuđih iskustava... savjeti su meni  ovdje ipak od presudne važnosti!

I još nešto... čak i ako je neko član Udruge to ne znači da je zlatna osoba, pa čak ne mora biti ni dobra, zar ne? 
Isto tako, dozvoljavam ljudskost Rodama koje mogu napraviti grešku isto kao i ostali forumaši...

----------


## elin

> Nemam ja ništa protiv apricot koja je otvorila taj topic ali imam osjećaj da svi žele sudjelovati kad je netko od moderatora ili stare ekipe "u problemu" i onda se svi "upucavaju" raznim pošalicama ne bi li ih stari primjetili i primili u to odabrano društvo (moje viđenje)
> po meni je to žalosno...


ovo zvuči kao osnovna škola all over again. Samo se pitam kako je sve to mene mimoišlo? Da li se to sa mnom nekaj događa da ne primjećujem to ili kaj?  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Frida

elin, ti aprikotina sestra po dohrani, zato si u milosti.

----------


## Deaedi

Pa opce je poznata stvar tko koga uvijek potpisuje i tko je uvijek kontra nekoga.

Tu i tamo bude neka zanimljiva rasprava, a ne samo potpisivanje. Ono sto mene nervira je da se u skoro svaku raspravu uvlace neke "svete" stvari protiv kojih se naravno ne smije nista reci, pa cak i na topicima koji s tim nemaju veze.

I idu mi na zivce pdf-ovi podrske za prirodni porod. Nije mi jasno zasto se nalaze na otvorenom dijelu foruma, ako nisu otvoreni za sve da raspravljaju.

----------


## njumi

> njumi, koje su to teme koje blate ugled Udrge?


sad sam pročitala svoje postove i vidjela da se može iščitati iz njih da ja kritiziram forum sami i sve ono što se piše u njemu; priznajem, pogrešno sam se izrazila, i naravno, dobila po glavi. Ali, kako imam nekog iskustva po pisanja na forumima  (nekih, šta ja znam, sedam-osam godina), ono što sam primjetila na forumu roda je sljedeće (isključivo moj doživljaj foruma, valjda nije zabranjeno). Nemam se namjeru prepucavati, još manje imam namjeru nekoga uvrijediti i  mislim da se nikad do sad nisam upuštala u neke, ajmo reći, rasprave

1. atmosfera foruma je loša; zato je, pretpostavljam, i započeta ova tema
2. forum drži par najglasnijih forumašica, a sve ostale su... samo tu
3. bez obzira koliko se pričalo da nije tako, forumašice drže stranu jedna drugoj i naprave živi zid
4. zbilja se prečesto koriste smajlići tipa   :Laughing:   ili  :shock:  ili slično
5. jako puno tema se shvaća bukvalno, i "ja ne bih nikad" stilu, dok se na nekim mjestima često koristi i govor s visoka

jasno mi je da ti, ili bilo tko drugi od osoblja, ne može utjecati na to
Kako rekoh, forumi su takvi, pa pravo onom tko se ljutio, pravo onom tko je odustao. Meni je djetinjasto i ljutiti se i odustajati, i šta ja znam. Sve to spada u formski staž.

Sad se ti pitaš, kakve to sve veze ima sa udrugom.

Velika većina forumaša, kad uđe na forum, prvo će kliknuti teme koje su nekada bile na "kamo s ovim" a sad su na filozofskom kutu. Isto tako, kliknuti će na teme gdje najviše gori. Pa će kliknuti na teme koje njega/nju zanimaju (zdravlje djece ili servisni kutak i slično). Pa će kliknuti na teme koje su nove. I tako dalje. Pogotovo govorim za tek registrirane članove, ili za novije.

Jako malo njih će kliknuti na teme što se tiču udruge.
A imam osjećaj, kad pročitaju sve navedeno, neće ni stići do tema što se tiče udruge. Neće ih zanimati. Neće povezati nickove. Mislit će da je i tamo negativna atmosfera. Neće ih zanimati što se događa u udruzi ako je takva atmosfera cijelim forumom. 

Ne znam da li me razumiješ.
Generaliziram, svakako, ali sve je više tema da netko odlazi, da se netko posvađa, da se rade sprdačine.... nastavi niz.

Opća atmosfera na forumu zasjenjuje rad udruge. Udruga ne može doći u izražaj od foruma.

A udruga je, a ovo nije ulizivanje iako nisam član, po mom osobnom mišljenju, odlična i iziskuje veličanstvene napore.

----------


## Deaedi

> Opća atmosfera na forumu zasjenjuje rad udruge. Udruga ne može doći u izražaj od foruma.


Moje je mišljenje da Udruga svoj rad, "popularnost" i svijest javnosti o svojem djelovanju najvećim dijelom može zahvaliti upravo forumu.

----------


## elin

> elin, ti aprikotina sestra po dohrani, zato si u milosti.


pokušavaš li ti to mene baciti u nemislost ostalih forumašica  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Joe

elin, gotovo je, sad su te razotkrili 8)   :Kiss:  

Njumi, zašto tako negativan doživljaj foruma? Po čemu je to atmosfera na forumu loša? Ili je stvar u očima onog koji promatra?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> I idu mi na zivce pdf-ovi podrske za prirodni porod. Nije mi jasno zasto se nalaze na otvorenom dijelu foruma, ako nisu otvoreni za sve da raspravljaju.


 :Naklon:

----------


## Joe

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I idu mi na zivce pdf-ovi podrske za prirodni porod. Nije mi jasno zasto se nalaze na otvorenom dijelu foruma, ako nisu otvoreni za sve da raspravljaju.


X i   :Naklon:

----------


## Joe

> meni u zadnje vrijeme na jetra idu postovi/topici tipa:
> 
> 1. "di je moderatorica, ovo je za ključanje" - valjda moderatorica zna
> 
> 2. "odsad si na mojoj ignore listi" - koga briga (znam iz iskustva)
> 
> 3. "ovaj forum je truć-muć... neću se više javljati" - jer neslaganje i virtualno porječkavanje zaista nije razlog nejavljanju, jedino ako postoje neki dublji uzroci tipa "volim da svi misle poput mene"
> 
> ali da ne bude da je meni sve super - meni smeta (ponekad) to što neke forumašice misle da, ako se "zakačimo" na nekoj određenoj temi, ne možemo više komunicirati ni na jednoj drugoj. a zašto ne bi mogli? možemo se čak i složiti i ispotpisivati sve u šesnaest. nekako se dosta toga shvaća preosobno.


i ovo moram X

----------


## Maslačkica

> I idu mi na zivce pdf-ovi podrske za prirodni porod. Nije mi jasno zasto se nalaze na otvorenom dijelu foruma, ako nisu otvoreni za sve da raspravljaju.



A meni se sviđa podrška prirodnog poroda... 

A o Udruzi i kako će je neko prihvatiti ili shvatiti za to se ne ide na forum nego se čita portal... po meni...

----------


## pikula

> ovo zvuči kao osnovna škola all over again


Meni je to baš simpatično - zato što više nemamo 11 godina pa nam valjda ne pada ozbiljno na pamet da je problem ako se s nekim nekim zakačimo zbog suprotnih stavova ili ti je netko strašno zanimljiv, a ne obadaje te ni pet posto ili slično, kužiš spiku   :Wink:  Eto vratilo me u OŠ   :Smile:  
Rode kvalitetno drže ovaj forum - skrešu kad nešto ode ad apsurudum, a ostalo toleriraju. S jedne strane imaju jasna pravila, a s druge nisu zadrte da na spomen b od bočice skaču. Uvijek se briše kad nešto u konkretno u cijelom kontekstu ne štima, a ne kao na facebooku 8)  Atmosfera pak ovisi o ekipici, nekad smo high, nekad low, ali to da se povremeno velika većina složi oko nekih osnovnih stvari u odgoju djece meni je samo veliki plus ovog foruma, jer ovdje jesu stvarno djeca prva   :Saint:   i ne bih voljela da se to zbog neke opće idile i čavrljanja izgubi. Tko traži savjet nek ga podnese, a na topicima podrške bi bilo pristojno da se ne javljaju oni koji ne mogu pružiti istu, ali sve situacije imaju iznimke.

----------


## elin

> elin, gotovo je, sad su te razotkrili 8)


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  da, izgleda da ću se morati malo pritajiti. Nego, kakvi su to pdf-ovi podrške za prirodni porod? K vragu, svijet prolazi kraj mene, a ja nemam pojma. :/ Bit će da sam stara  :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Rode kvalitetno drže ovaj forum - skrešu kad nešto ode ad apsurudum, a ostalo toleriraju. S jedne strane imaju jasna pravila, a s druge nisu zadrte da na spomen b od bočice skaču. Uvijek se briše kad nešto u konkretno u cijelom kontekstu ne štima, a ne kao na facebooku 8)  Atmosfera pak ovisi o ekipici, nekad smo high, nekad low, ali to da se povremeno velika većina složi oko nekih osnovnih stvari u odgoju djece meni je samo veliki plus ovog foruma, jer ovdje jesu stvarno djeca prva    i ne bih voljela da se to zbog neke opće idile i čavrljanja izgubi. Tko traži savjet nek ga podnese, a na topicima podrške bi bilo pristojno da se ne javljaju oni koji ne mogu pružiti istu, ali sve situacije imaju iznimke.


X (osim ovo za iznimke...   :Grin:  )

----------


## cvijeta73

> zašto bi te bilo strah  :?


a nemam pojma, vidiš da je i tashunicu   :Grin:  

ma šalim se, htjela sam reći da je ovo već jedan jako ozbiljan forum, na kojem se, s moje strane gledišta, prilično žestoko promoviraju stavovi udruge. i sad bi ga djumi još više "ozbiljnila" (ne mogu naći prikladnu riječ pa sam ovu izmislila).  :/

----------


## AdioMare

> meni u zadnje vrijeme na jetra idu postovi/topici tipa:
> 
> 1. "di je moderatorica, ovo je za ključanje" - valjda moderatorica zna
> 
> 2. "odsad si na mojoj ignore listi" - koga briga (znam iz iskustva)
> 
> 3. "ovaj forum je truć-muć... neću se više javljati" - jer neslaganje i virtualno porječkavanje zaista nije razlog nejavljanju, jedino ako postoje neki dublji uzroci tipa "volim da svi misle poput mene"


Već kad mi je blizu da i ja potpišem, jer meni to ide na živce odaaavno, sve tri točke, ali poglavito prve dvije.
Od kako se to zadnjih mjeseci naprasno prorijedilo lakše se diše, a bilo je toga ranije puno, puno više.




> 2. forum drži par najglasnijih forumašica, a sve ostale su... samo tu


Ja ne kužim... ako ti smeta što si u sjeni, pa izađi iz nje, razotkrij prsa junačka!  :Grin:  
Ako ti smeta što su neke glasne ja ne znam ima li tu pomoći i koja bi bila? Da su "te neke" nepristojne, bahate i "s visoka" valjda bi se i osoblje foruma pobrinulo za to? 

Osim toga, ne znam kako bih ozbiljno doživjela forumašicu koja kruži samo po receptima, čestitanjima, burzi i udjeljuje hagiće? 
Kada se upusti u neku ozbiljniju raspravu, pametno i pismeno  argumentira svoje mišljenje nema šanse da je se ne zapazi i ne poželi začatati  :Grin:   s njom.
Ne mislim tu konkretno ni na koga, već općenito.

----------


## Dijana

Nisam se mislila javljat na ovaj topic, ali



> razotkrij prsa junačka


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Ajme AM, riknut ću!

----------


## pikula

> Ja ne kužim... ako ti smeta što si u sjeni, pa izađi iz nje, razotkrij prsa junačka!  
> 
> Osim toga, ne znam kako bih ozbiljno doživjela forumašicu koja kruži samo po receptima, čestitanjima, burzi i udjeljuje hagiće?


Hura, bravo, tako je  :D

----------


## Stijena

> ....razočarajući.
>  
> U zadnje vrijeme kad krenem čitati bilo koju temu dođe mi zlo. Najviše od svega iritira me ponašanje prema forumašicama sa malim brojem postova, tek pristiglim, otvore neku temu, a horda "starih" izrešeta je, a ona jadna više nezna kaj piše, pa saspe i kaj treba i kaj netreba, pa je na kraju ismiju, otprate  :shock: ,   i   . A mnoge od njih se više nikada ni ne jave.
> Sramota.
> Mislila sam da su ovdje svi dobrodošli, da se svima može i u ljepšem tonu objasniti neke stvari. Zanimljivo je kako se sve naglo "opametimo" kako nam broj postova raste i sve postanemo savjesne, upućene, znamo sve o autosjedalicama, o dojenju, o hodalicama....
> Nemogu vjerovati. Nema ovdje više ništa ljudsko, izgubila se ona draž.
> I nikako nisam mogla shvatiti zbog čega su se neke forumašice pozdravile sa ovim forumom (Luna Roco,maria 71,ronin...) i prestale se javljati, a čitajući kako ste "oprale" ovu ženu kojoj se dijete opeklo na vruću kavu, shvatih da se neka nova struja uvukla u ove redove.
> Sve neke pametnice. 
> Pa eto i vama jedan  :shock:  i jedan   i    za kraj, jer ste stvarno katastrofa. Ovdje nitko ne navraća bezveze, svak nosi neki svoj križ, a kako suosjećamo sa nečijom situacijom, ustvari govori kakvi smo ljudi ili neljudi u biti.


nisam čitala cijeli topic, jer kao mnogi, ne volim ovakve teme............ali u ovom sam postu pročitala nešto što i mene tišti već neko vrijeme  :Sad:  

nažalost, rinama, ovo što kažeš ne događa se samo novim forumašicama.................i ja sam prije nekog vremena najprije skužila kako sve manje navraćam na (svoju prvu pravu i jedinu ljubav) rodu, a nakon nekoliko stvari koje su me, da se ne izrazim emotivnije, pogodile, izbrisala sam i avatar i potpis (koji sam kasnije izmijenjeni vratila iz praktičnih razloga jer još uvijek sudjelujem u nekim informirajućim temema). 
Osobno ne volim ovakve topice i opraštanja, jer po meni: ako hoćeš - postaj, ako nećeš - nemoj, i razumijem i te cure koje koriste svoje slobodno vrijeme koje bi mogle provoditi sa svojim obiteljima kako bi ovaj forum funkcionirao i svima nam olakšavao živote s našim malim napastima, ali ne mogu primijetiti kako se ovaj forum za sve što pitaš, primijetiš i komentiraš sveo na - "PROČITAJ STARE TEME" i ne budi dosadna, u prijevodu :? .........ponekad zaboli samo ignoriranje  :Sad:  

To nije Roda kakvu sam ja upoznala  :Sad:  
Roda koju ja poznajem i još uvijek mi je takva u srcu je puna podrške i razumijevanja i uvijek me mogla nagovoriti na nemoguće. Tko zna kad bi se i jel bi se ikada odlučila za drugo dijete da ovdje nisam vidjela kako to može biti lako, jedva sam čekala kad ću i ja ispod albuma starijeg imati ticker i družiti se na kružoocima. A onda su ih uknuli...........rekla sam - njihov je forum i sigurno za to imaju vrlo dobar razlog..........kasnije su ukinuli i dobne skupine.........rekla sam - nema veze ovo je ipak edukativni forum na kojem nema mjesta chatu...................kad su i forumaši počeli odlaziti jedan po jedan, ovdje mi je postalo tužno, ali nisam se dala. na drugim forumima sam čitala svašta o rodi, a sad se pitam jesu li imali pravo?

I dalje sam ovdje i informiram se i svaka čast svima koji nam olakšavaju roditeljstvo, ali ovaj forum je postao........................baš samo to - jedan u nizu foruma, a bio je tako poseban!

----------


## Tashunica

> bubimira prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zašto bi te bilo strah  :? 
> 
> 
> a nemam pojma, vidiš da je i tashunicu   
> 
> ma šalim se, htjela sam reći da je ovo već jedan jako ozbiljan forum, na kojem se, s moje strane gledišta, prilično žestoko promoviraju stavovi udruge. i sad bi ga djumi još više "ozbiljnila" (ne mogu naći prikladnu riječ pa sam ovu izmislila).  :/


ma jok ženo, nije mene strah. ja sam samo zamišljala vijećanje o tome kako smo se raspojasale na sve strane, pogotovo nakon njuminog (ili djuminog  :? ) posta   :Grin:  

meni se isto ne sviđa taj pdf podrške i to nema veze s tim jesam li ja ili nisam za određenu stvar o kojoj se priča, nego mislim ako je ovo forum onda bi trebala biti otvoreno za sve, i za i protiv.

----------


## seni

> Nisam se mislila javljat na ovaj topic, ali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				razotkrij prsa junačka
> 			
> 		
> ...


  :Laughing:  

gdje je previse zena...pogledajte originalni film "zene" od cukora. posebito jednu scenu sa legendarnom zvucnom pozadinom.

----------


## Maslačkica

> 2. forum drži par najglasnijih forumašica, a sve ostale su... samo tu
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja ne kužim... ako ti smeta što si u sjeni, pa izađi iz nje, razotkrij prsa junačka!


Ja se pitam zašto toliko želimo da forum bude pravedan, ljudi na njemu isti, a kada u RL NISMO isti... 

I buni se ako je forum jednouman, buni se ako se kaže svoje oprečno mišljenje... 

Mene ovo samo navodi na zaključak da smo ipak kao u RL i težimo za savršenstvom, a ne možemo se pomiriti sa različitostima... 




> zadnje vrijeme kad krenem čitati bilo koju temu dođe mi zlo. Najviše od svega iritira me ponašanje prema forumašicama sa malim brojem postova, tek pristiglim, otvore neku temu, a horda "starih" izrešeta je, a ona jadna više nezna kaj piše, pa saspe i kaj treba i kaj netreba, pa je na kraju ismiju, otprate  ,  i  . A mnoge od njih se više nikada ni ne jave


Ma iskreno - pa ovo postoji, ali brate mili postoji isto tako da se ne mogu načuditi nekim postovima ili stavovima novih... i čine mi se malo smušene... eto! 
I ja se osjećam novom, iako npr. Kahna je "mlađa" od mene, ali je gledam kao staru... Imaju neke nove koje mi se svide i onda ako otvore temu odem vidjeti šta pišu... 
I ima neke koje me nakon nekog vremena malo iznenade i razočaraju, ali mislim to je sve normalno! 
I ima jedna tema na kojoj se osjećam kao partybreaker, ali ja i dalje k'o mula pišem li pišem...   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Meni više-manje sve paše. Nas tu ima toliko puno da nema šanse da sve funkcionira po špagu, ma ni ne treba tako biti. 

Ja osobno nisam neka pristalica nekih tema i znala sam malo više puta napraviti grešku i uključiti se u rasprave o nekim, meni nejasnim stvarima. Ali tamo me dočekaše napaljenje predstavnice svega toga što ja nisam pa se eto opekla. I neću više. osim ako me prsti ne zasvrbe opet  :Grin:   Eto, recimo da mi se ne sviđa ta grčevita borba, neke žene znaju upotrebljavati takve fraze, rečenice, nebi da se radi o životu ili smrti ali ajde..

S nekima sam se poprilično zakačila ali pojma nemam ko su te forumašice jer sam im zaboravila nickove pa sam opet na početku. 


Nove koje dođu stvarno nisu nešto prihvaćene i nije mi jasno zašto. Možda mi stare odma prilazimo sa osjećajem "ajmo jovo nanovo" pa se lagano gube žici. Ali opet, zna se naći svakakvih bisera, lažljivaca i provokatora pa valjda pušemo na hladno.

----------


## MGrubi

slično ka u RL: prvi dojam je važan

meni neki "novi" odmah sjednu
neki ne

jel to zločin?

moš si mislit

----------


## Maslačkica

> slično ka u RL: prvi dojam je važan
> 
> meni neki "novi" odmah sjednu
> neki ne
> 
> jel to zločin?
> 
> moš si mislit


I sad sam po 1.put počela gledati datum prijave i evo da ti kažem da smo "rođene" na isti dan...   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Balarosa

> litala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> - - kad ti je tekst premalen i ne vidis ga citat, opet imas dvije mogucnosti - stisnes quote tog posta i procitas sto pise izmedju onih tagova na mala slova  - ili copy-paste tog teksta u, recimo, word pa mu povecas font...
> 
> 
> znam ja to, ali me mrzi
> i ne znam koji je onda smisao malih slova kada se opet mogu pročititi samo se čovjek treba zahebavati s tim


Meni je to jednako vrijedno kao i smajlić, točno "čujem" ta sitna slova u glavi.

----------


## Zorana

Eto, meni od svih stvari na ovom forumu, jedino nije jasno kako i zasto POBOGU, se netko "obrecne" na npr. beljeci smajlic. Meni je bas super osjecaj da s nekim curama tu komuniciram na sasvim opustenoj razini i onda kad mi netko napise da sam smajlicem "sve rekla" ili da sam radi smajlica ostavila ovaj ili onaj dojam, majkemi, dodje mi da skocim kroz prozor. Ono...."nisam na nivou", jelte, THE nivou.  :Grin:

----------


## sofke

osobno, jelte, ovom forumu kronično fali humora

većina ženske čeljadi koja se ovdje javlja doživljava sebe, svoje vlastito postojanje i svoje majčinstvo kao sveti gral svekolikog bitka, one i njihovi stavovi su svetinje o kojima se ne raspravlja i ne dovodi u pitanje

zato je moguće da pojedinci s visoka komentiraju majku kojoj se dijete opeklo uz tvrdnju kako se njima to nikako i nikada neće dogoditi iako im potomak još nije niti propuzao

pokušao je bubimir proboj na ovaj sveti oltar svekolikog majčintva, ali je u par navrata zbaniran, šteta, bilo je zanimljivo čitati njegove provokacije i salve zgražanja i gotovo osobnog doživljaja vrijeđanja

još se uvijek, tu i tamo, može pročitati korisnih stvari i savjeta, ali sve je više svačijih mišljenja, a zna se da svatko ima mišljenje, baš kao i ***, uključujući i mene, pretpostavljam   :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Ja još samo po nicku kužim jesam li na Rodi ili na forum.hr-u

----------


## pikula

Eh, baš mi bubimir fali.   :Rolling Eyes:   Za takav nivo mi je dovoljno malo se zadržati ispred kvartovskog kafića, čak je i u mesnici finiji đir.

----------


## Zorana

A koji nick imas tamo?  :Grin:   Kazem ja, fali sektaskog duha i nitko mi ne vjeruje da je to sve m. courage kriva. Doduse, njoj definitivno ne fali smisla za humor.  :Saint:

----------


## Zorana

A jos cu dodati, tek toliko da se zna  :Grin:  , i meni je jedno od djece jednom povuklo salicu kave s radnog stola, ravno sebi na glavu. Sreca pa sadrzaj nije bio vruc. Uz svu paznju nekad se i takve stvari desavaju. Medjutim, zna se tko je kriv, ne pada mi napamet izmotavati se jer sam trebala bolje paziti. Opet, dobro dodje i da te netko utjesi i smiri u tom trenutku.(ili kasnije na forumu  :Grin:  )

----------


## ana.m

Ma joj to staro i novo!
Ja sam na ovom forumu već 5-u godinu pa nekad imam osjećaj kao da sam došla prije mjesec dana!
I odavde me ništa i nitko ne može stjerati, ovo je moj forum!
Naravno da ima stvari koje mi se sviđaju i onih koje mi se ne sviđaju, da bih nekad svašta napisala ali prešutim, nekad i napišem, ali se ne volim svaditi, a pravo na svoje mišljenje hvala Bogu imam.
Nekad bubnem i ostanem živa, nekad možda i napišem nešto što je nekome zanimljvio. 
Ali baš volmi ovaj forum i to je jedina sporedna, obavezna stvar na mom dnevnom reperotaru!

----------


## Natasa30

> Eto, meni od svih stvari na ovom forumu, jedino nije jasno kako i zasto POBOGU, se netko "obrecne" na npr. beljeci smajlic. Meni je bas super osjecaj da s nekim curama tu komuniciram na sasvim opustenoj razini i onda kad mi netko napise da sam smajlicem "sve rekla" ili da sam radi smajlica ostavila ovaj ili onaj dojam, majkemi, dodje mi da skocim kroz prozor. Ono...."nisam na nivou", jelte, THE nivou.


Ej Zorana  :Razz:

----------


## Zorana

:Kiss:

----------


## magriz

> osobno, jelte, ovom forumu kronično fali humora
> 
> većina ženske čeljadi koja se ovdje javlja doživljava sebe, svoje vlastito postojanje i svoje majčinstvo kao sveti gral svekolikog bitka, one i njihovi stavovi su svetinje o kojima se ne raspravlja i ne dovodi u pitanje


*X*

----------


## mama courage

> sofke prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> osobno, jelte, ovom forumu kronično fali humora
> 
> većina ženske čeljadi koja se ovdje javlja doživljava sebe, svoje vlastito postojanje i svoje majčinstvo kao sveti gral svekolikog bitka, one i njihovi stavovi su svetinje o kojima se ne raspravlja i ne dovodi u pitanje
> 
> 
> *X*


potpis.


*
zoki*, ti još nisi skočila kroz taj vražji pendžer ?  :Razz:  





> Kazem ja, fali sektaskog duha i nitko mi ne vjeruje da je to sve m. courage kriva.


konačno kompliment!  :Aparatic: 





> Pa opce je poznata stvar tko koga uvijek potpisuje i tko je uvijek kontra nekoga.
> 
> Tu i tamo bude neka zanimljiva rasprava, a ne samo potpisivanje. Ono sto mene nervira je da se u skoro svaku raspravu uvlace neke "svete" stvari protiv kojih se naravno ne smije nista reci, pa cak i na topicima koji s tim nemaju veze.
> 
> I idu mi na zivce pdf-ovi podrske za prirodni porod. Nije mi jasno zasto se nalaze na otvorenom dijelu foruma, ako nisu otvoreni za sve da raspravljaju.


ajd' da i tebe jednom potpišem.   :Laughing:

----------


## meda

> disciplina, molim link - pretražnik mi ništa ne izbacuje na rozi zid ni na uvaljena majka, a nije da se ne trudim  :?


trazi dijete arhitekt i uvaljena/uvaljana majka

----------


## Matilda

Dajte, cure, luna je danas udarila. Najbolje se pokrit i prespavat.  8)
Sljedeća je 11.3. 
Možemo li i tada očekivati neki ovakav topic?!  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

vjerovatno je tema bila na KSO pa se nakon 30 dana obrisala
mislim na ono o djetetu arhitektu

----------


## tanjads

Ja na Rodi postam tu i tamo već 4-5 godina i uvijek to doživljavam isto: servisni kutak gdje sam u trudnoći i tijekom porodiljnog dobijala puno korisnih informacija, davala poneku informaciju drugima te sudjelovala u temama koje su me zabavljale. Većinu tema, izjava i nickova ne mogu povezati jedne s drugim, potpišem s kim se slažem da ne pišem dva puta i imam tek maglovite ideje o nekim osobama iza par nickova (maria71, sorci, majra s mam) i jednog za kog sam skoro sigurna da se neću složiti (davor). Osobno ne doživljavam...pa ništa do sad.

Valjda sam prestara. Meni je internet (pa i forum) ugl. izvor informacija, slušam klijente kad pričaju o "druženju" i "viđenjima" na facebooku i po forumima i svaki put mi je čudno. Koje druženje, ekipe, čopori?  :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

Evo, ja predlazem da se otvori podforum podrske za cure koje su rodile carskim, a sve u nadi da ce me Deaedi skinuti s ignore liste.   :Grin:

----------


## koryanshea

> Ili samo ctrl i + koliko puta ti treba da bolje vidiš, pa u rikverc sa ctrl i - za povratak na staro.


znam da je ovaj voz prošo al moram

ja samo kopi-pejst u address bar, ako je tekst kratak

----------


## pomikaki

i ja bi da se bubimir vrati   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

ja ne bih, makar mi je bio simpatičan

inače, vidim da se nonstop povlače imena forumašica koje su otjerane sa foruma. moram priznati da se ne mogu sjetiti niti jedne kojoj se to zbilja dogodilo, osim primalje/fabiole.

----------


## elin

> Dajte, cure, luna je danas udarila. Najbolje se pokrit i prespavat.  8)


uuuu, a znači u luni je problem. Baš sam se pitala koji mi je vrag: sve mi ispada iz ruku, sve proljevam, padam (pala u subotu u tramvaju i imam modricu na guzi i kvrgu na koljenu i fakat boli). Sva sreća još nisam ničim zalila dijete.  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Deaedi

> Evo, ja predlazem da se otvori podforum podrske za cure koje su rodile carskim, a sve u nadi da ce me Deaedi skinuti s ignore liste.


  :Laughing:  

Pa, da malo preformuliramo: ako podrzis da taj podforum bude ne za podršku curama koje su rodile carskim, nego za pravo na odabir načina poroda, što uključuje (ali ne limitira odabir na) elektivni carski bez medicinskih indikacija odmah te skidam sa ignore liste. Pa se možemo dalje raspravljati.  :Grin:

----------


## koksy

Meno ovaj forum ima i pluseve i minuse. Plusevi su definitivno puuuuno dobrih savjeta, jako puno sam naucila i trudim se prenosit znanje   :Grin:  

Ali ima i minusa, razivcira me ignoriranje, otvoris temu, pogleda ju 100 ljudi a nitko ni slova. Pa si mislim, pa zar nitko do tih 100 zena ne zna sta da mi kaze? Ili im se neda? Ili sam ja glupa? Ili jednostavno nisam dovoljno popularna? Ili sta? Jer vidim da se na teme popularnijih (ajmo to tako reci) forumasica odgovara sve u 16, uopce nije bitno o cemu, bitno da se potpisuje.

Novi-stari odnos me ne dira, jedino ako vidim da je neka forumasica zapela na krivom mjestu pogledam kolko je dugo na forumu pa po tome skuzim; aha, nova je, ne zna jos, treba ju uputit. 

Imam par favorita medu forumasicama, al no nije zato jer su nove ili stare nego zato sto se jednostavno kuzimo i imamo slicna razmisljanja. Al to ne znaci da cu ih potpisivati do besvjesti, obicno pomislim kako bi rado s tom osobom popila kavu.

Uglavnom, kad se sve zbroji, volim ovaj forum i drago mi je da sam dio ove veeeeelike ekipe.

----------


## linolina

> Nekako sam jedno vrijeme "snimala" kako tko diše i prema tome se dalje ravnala.
> Nikada mi nisu bile jasne "nove" forumašice, tek registrirane na forum, pa odmah idu sa nekim napadima i vrijeđanjima.
> 
> .


E, vidiš, meni ovo ne stoji...za sve isto, ne treba nam zaboga prijemni polagat za ulogirat se na neki javni forum.... :? 
Nikad se nisam ravnala po tome tko piše, nego što piše i uvijek me je to (u rl) živciralo, dvostruki standardi (možda nisi na to mislila, ali eto, ja pušem  :Smile:  ), "svete krave" i neke sheme ka u vojsci....  
Mislim da su nove forumašice objektivnije, neopterećene starim sukobima i obzirima (svi smo ljudi). 
Vrijeđanje mi je čak gore od starih forumašica (gore-više zamjeram, jer valjda bolje poznaju pravila), a ne bi se smjelo tolerirati nikome.

Ja sam napala u početku jednu ženu, "napala" njezin stav i to ću uvijek raditi, u rl i vr- govorila je kako samo roditelji imaju pravo tući djecu, a tete bi prijavila -uz to što se hvali nečim groznim i zabranjenim, i licemjerno razmišlja.

S jednog foruma su me banirali radi "napada" na forumaša koji je tako slično komentirao na slučaj pedofilije ("dijete je perfidno, dobra odšteta i sl.") 

I tko god da napiše takve stvari-ja ću "napasti"-stav, ne čovjeka, ali naša taština ionako rijetko prepoznaje razliku, nema veze...

----------


## linolina

Inače, mislim da je ovo jedan od pristojnijih i dobronamjernijih foruma i to me je privuklo...

----------


## Danka_

Nemam nekih narocitih problema s ovim forumom, osim sto mi ponekad izgleda kao da smo preozbiljne. Ne jednom sam morala objasnjavati svoje ironicne postove. Sto je naporno i glupo, pa sam se "uozbiljila", ali sad to vise nisam prava ja. I upravo zbog toga mi se opet dogadjaju nesporazumi.  :Wink: 

U internetskoj  komunikaciji postoji jedan drugi problem, a to je da je ponekad potrebno pisati o osobnim iskustvima i spominjati cinjenice iz vlastitog zivota. Medjutim, to vrlo cesto jako lose zavrsi, kao sto se moze vidjeti i ovdje. Tako da se opet autocenzuriramo, vise nego sto bismo trebale, i sve skupa to opet lose utjece na kvalitetu rasprava. I tako u krug. Plus, cini mi se da ljudi na internetu, kada su anonimni, znaju vrlo grubo napadati neistomisljenike i biti stvarno nekorektni, a nisam sigurna da su bas takvi u stvarnom zivotu. Meni je to licemjerno, ali eto, vjerojatno ni sama nisam imuna na taj fenomen. Hocu reci, prilika cini lopova. 

Sto se novih cura tice, nisam sigurna da su sve toliko "nove". Vecina ljudi registrira se na neki forum nakon sto su ga neko vrijeme citali. Mozda sam u krivu, govorim na osnovu vlastitog iskustva, kao i cinjenice da se vecina tema puno vise cita nego sto se na njih odgovara, sudeci po brojkama koje se vide.

----------


## elin

> U internetskoj  komunikaciji postoji jedan drugi problem, a to je da je ponekad potrebno pisati o osobnim iskustvima i spominjati cinjenice iz vlastitog zivota. Medjutim, to vrlo cesto jako lose zavrsi, kao sto se moze vidjeti i ovdje. Tako da se opet autocenzuriramo, vise nego sto bismo trebale, i sve skupa to opet lose utjece na kvalitetu rasprava. I tako u krug. Plus, cini mi se da ljudi na internetu, kada su anonimni, znaju vrlo grubo napadati neistomisljenike i biti stvarno nekorektni, a nisam sigurna da su bas takvi u stvarnom zivotu. Meni je to licemjerno, ali eto, vjerojatno ni sama nisam imuna na taj fenomen. Hocu reci, prilika cini lopova.


ja ne mislim tako, mislim da je stvar u tome što po interetu pišeš, pa se automatski možeš cenzurirati, jer dok ti sve otipkaš, polovicu i zaboraviš reći. Drugačije je kad se sa nekim raspravljaš hominem ad hominem, onda ti čak i nehotice iz usta zna izaći nešto što nisi htjela reći (da ne povijediš drugog i da ne dovedeš sebe u nezgodnu situaciju).

----------


## Danka_

Moguce je, kuzim sto hoces reci. Medjutim, mislim da i po forumima, pa i ovom, ljudi cesto pisu u afektu i sigurna sam da pretjeruju (bar se nadam  :Grin:  ). Uzivo je lakse izgladiti stvar.

----------


## elin

> Uzivo je lakse izgladiti stvar.


živa istina. Meni se jednom dogodilo da sam zamijenila ovdje prisutnu linolinu sa ninolinom i sad (vjeruj mi više ne znam koja) meni nekaj napiše kaj nema veze s vezom, a ja  :Evil or Very Mad:  i sad mi još fali smajlić koji pljucne u prste prije nego krene pisati i opalim po njoj. Trebalo mi je 2 stranice i 5 postova (mojih i njezinih i to sve do jednog ogromnih) da skužim da se ne razgovaram sa istom ženom  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  A da smo se uživo razgovarale nas tri vjerojatno bih skužila koja je koja  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Anci

Nemaju avatar nijedna, šta ne?

----------


## Danka_

I jos zaboravih spomenuti forumasicu koja je bila povod ovom topicu: 

Mislim da je jako tesko naci razumno objasnjenje za odluku da u profilu velikim slovima iz cista mira netko napise da je pedijatar (osim ako stvarno nije pedijatar, jel).

----------


## elin

> Nemaju avatar nijedna, šta ne?


ma lako za to, nego pogledaj im nickove: razlika je samo u jednom slovu. A najbolja fora: ne bi ja niti skužila da su dvije različite da se jedna od njih nije javila vapajem kaj sam napisala tak grdo da se ljutiš  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  a ja u postovima malo citiram jednu, malo drugu i malo pišem linolina, malo ninolina i niti da bi mi se lampica upalila  :Laughing:   8) Strašno.

----------


## linolina

Je, sićam se toga, samo ne detalja, niti da je bilo ljutnje,  a nakon toga sam odlučila avatar stavit (pa nikako skužit u čemu je problem   :Embarassed:  ),.

 Šta je najgore, ja sama kad čitam neku staru raspravu-sama sebe čitam...i divim se   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   (naravno-u stilu "ova je baš pogodila točno kako se osjećam ili to je to)  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

a ninolinu sam isto čitala kao sebe   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

> a nakon toga sam odlučila avatar stavit


Je, baš ti je krasan!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## nenaa

> linolina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a nakon toga sam odlučila avatar stavit
> 
> 
> Je, baš ti je krasan!



Aaaaaa apricot   :Laughing:  , i ja kažem. Divan avatar.

----------


## linolina

> linolina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a nakon toga sam odlučila avatar stavit
> 
> 
> Je, baš ti je krasan!



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

Ovo je ludilo  :Laughing:

----------


## linolina

Inače, u svoju obranu imam reći ovo:
 dugo sam čitala ovaj forum i nisam se ulogirala zato što nisam mogla smisliti nick...
e tako je i sa avatarom, triba proć vrimena....
 (plus što sam pokušala neki Rodin , pa ne kužim zašto nije uspilo  :Embarassed:  )

 :Grin:

----------


## linolina

p.s. ali i kad, jednog dana, stavim avatar (Rodin),
bojim se da će ninolina odabrat isti-pa ćete tek tada imat probleme u komunikaciji....  :Laughing:

----------


## koksy

Ja bi jos dodala, mi smo zene! I kad nekoliko zena koje se razilaze u misljenjima stavis na hrpu, nebu dobro zavrsilo, kokosi smo i gotovo! A kamoli kad ih je nekoliko tisuca na istom mjestu i jos k tome nema face to face komunikacije! Raspasoj!

----------


## nenaa

> Ja bi jos dodala, mi smo zene! I kad nekoliko zena koje se razilaze u misljenjima stavis na hrpu, nebu dobro zavrsilo, kokosi smo i gotovo! A kamoli kad ih je nekoliko tisuca na istom mjestu i jos k tome nema face to face komunikacije! Raspasoj!


E pa ovo bih X. I to veliki debeli masni* X*

----------


## pikula

Pazi sad ćeš možda morati objašnjavit kako to misliš da smo žene. I što pod tim misliš   :Laughing:   to je trenutno đir na nekim topicima

----------


## Blekonja

ja bih samo komentirala da ne mogu vjerovati u konstataciju jedne forumašice (i ako se ne varam nije jedina) da joj fali sektaštvo.  


Ja sam nova i po datumu registriranja i po postovima i ovo mi je jako
ružno za pročitat i ne sviđa mi se, a nisam se tome nadala kada sam došla na ovaj forum i smatram da su upravo to stvari u kojima moderatorice moraju reagirati. 

Nadam se da te iste forumašice mogu prihvatiti ovo moje mišljenje i da me neće   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :shock: samo zato što to ne mogu prihvatiti.

I dalje ne bih polemizirala na ovoj temi!! Hvala

----------


## Sun

ma blekonja i ta konstatacija spada u jednu od onih stvari koje bi sasvim drugačije doživljavala da si duže tu. 

ja bih vam samo htjela reći da sve vi, baš sve, od prve do zadnje činite ovaj forum i svojim postovima doprinosite da je on ovakav ili onakav. Moderatori su tu da sprovode pravila, a ona se ne mijenjaju, već dugo su tu... Nije loše po meni da se s vremena na vrijeme pojavljuju ovakvi topici, dobro se izventilirati malo, reći što nas smeta, razjasniti neke stvari. Ja ovaj forum jako volim, dio sam njega već nekoliko godina i dobro se osjećam i uz sve silne stvari koje me znaju ovdje iznervirati. Ponekad uzmem malu pauzu, ali uglavnom se brzo vratim jer me čitanje i pisanje na ovom forumu ispunjava  :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

X na Sun i Koksy...i možda još ponekog...  :Grin:

----------


## malena beba

procitala sam sve pa da i ja kazem svoje misljenje.  :Grin:  

ja se ne smatram ni starom ni novom, ja sam neka srednje stara forumasica   :Razz:  
i ne, ne mislim da se nove napadaju namjerno. mislim da nije uopce bitno jel neko tek registriran ili je tu godinama. ono sto se napise je bitno. pa sto, malo su se zezali sa anamarijom... nije bilo zlonamjerno.... 

meni se forum ne cini nista drugaciji nego kad sam se registrirala, malo je dosadniji jer sam sve vec procitala, ponavljaju se teme, s vremena na vrijeme ipak iskrsne neka dobra tema. meni je donio puno toga i to dobroga, da se razumijemo, prijateljstva s drugim curama koje razmisljaju slicno kao i ja. neka su virtualna a neka stvarna ali su me definitivno obogatila kao osobu i hvala im na tome  :Heart:

----------


## makita

A posebni je gušt kad dan prođe s djecom u razgovorima na njihovoj rezini  :Saint:  

pa pročitaš par reč. i ne stigneš drugo nego potpisat....evo recimo posljednji post

----------


## Mima

Što se tiče starih i novih forumašica, to je vrlo relativno. Na primjer, mnoge forumašice koje su se baš na ovom topicu deklarirale kao stare ja percipiram kao nove, a vjerojatno i mene kao novu percipirjau forumašice koje su na forumu dulje od mene. Tako da se ja ne bih oko toga uzrujavala.

----------


## ivy

moji prvi postovi su bili kontra prirodnog poroda  :Grin:  

imala sam jedno ružno iskustvo (a opet ne dovoljno iskustva u nekim stvarima) i ispalo je kak je ispalo

onda se nisam iz kojekakvih razloga ulogirala dugo, dugo. tek nedavno sam naišla na taj topic, a ono poslije mog posta dvije strane drvlja i kamenja 8)   :Laughing: 

ma to mi je ok, ljudi brane svoje stavove i ja to cijenim. ljudi..ili bolje da kažem majke ovdje su u stvari borci. mislim da ni jedna žena ne bi bila ovdje da se ne fajta s nečim i mislim da uopće nije jednostavno biti majka

zato vas sve volim  :Smile:  
i dodajem...
_you gotta fight for your right (to paaaaarty)!!_


e, da, i još nešto, ružne stvari odavdje brzo zaboravim, ali dobre poput litalinih pravila kako ukrasti čokoladice od djece, mislim da to nikad neću zaboraviti  :Laughing:

----------


## nanuška

[b] :Heart:   :Love:  za sve nas RODE[/b

----------


## nanuška

A jesam boldala.... 8)   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## enela

> neke forumasice stvore viritulno prijateljstvo i ponasaju je 'coporski'. Znaci brane jedna drugu, uvijek podupiru, skacu skupa po drugima, ignoriraju ostale postove ili cak pljuju po neistomisljenima...sto je ovdje i tema...


Nije li to ljudski?   :Grin:  U velikim grupama se ovo, rekla bih, uvijek događa.

Stare - nove, nekad - sad. Mislim da nije stvar u pravim razlikama već u našoj percepciji. Dok smo još novi (ili forumaši ili samo lurkeri), ne znamo dobro forumaše i sve nam se čini idealno. Kako "starimo" bolje ih upoznajemo i počinjemo iz hrpe pročitanih postova slagati u glavi sliku određene forumašice ili forumaša. 




> osobno, jelte, ovom forumu kronično fali humora
> 
> većina ženske čeljadi koja se ovdje javlja doživljava sebe, svoje vlastito postojanje i svoje majčinstvo kao sveti gral svekolikog bitka, one i njihovi stavovi su svetinje o kojima se ne raspravlja i ne dovodi u pitanje


Fali, i to inteligentnog humora, ironičnog humora, bez psovki i sirovog jezika. 

Mislim da ću morati otvoriti topic naslova "Odlazim, opraštam se s vama, ne mogu više"   :Grin:   :Grin:  i to iz razloga jer će me tek tada značajan broj forumašica zapaziti, čitati moje postove i analizirati ih kako bi otkrile zbog čega i s kim sam se zakačila   :Grin:  I kad taj topic dobije značajan broj stranica, glumit ću da su me njihove suze smekšale i da ipak ostajem   :Grin:  

Obožavam čitati forumašice britkog jezika, divim im se jer sama nemam hrabrosti na taj način pisati. Tak mi fali maria... 




> ali imam osjećaj da svi žele sudjelovati kad je netko od moderatora ili stare ekipe "u problemu" i onda se svi "upucavaju" raznim pošalicama ne bi li ih stari primjetili i primili u to odabrano društvo


Imam i ja ovaj osjećaj. 

No, da ne ispadne da samo kritiziram. Naučila sam puuuuno na forumu (dojenje, SOS telefon zvala par puta, platnene pelene, autosjedalice, dohrana), učim i dalje. Zato sam tu. Savršeno mi odgovara što moderatori svakoga tko pokuša "ponaroditi" ovaj forum psovkama zbanaju. Zato je ovo jedini forum koji redovito čitam i to je jedini forum gdje sam registrirana.

----------


## kahna

*enela* ja te baš volim pročitati, uvijek.
I avatar ti je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Maslačkica

> *enela* ja te baš volim pročitati, uvijek.
> I avatar ti je


I je li mogu se i ja "ulizivati" pa te potpisati?   :Grin:  pa se ulizujem i tebi... 
I obadvije ste mi hmmmm srednje, ali dobro poznate...

----------


## may

Evo i mene. Dok sam sve preletila, zaboravila sam na koga sam se sve mislila osvrnuti, trebala sam bilješke voditi   :Laughing:  

No, netko je rekao da je ovdje preživio zahvaljujući *autocenzuri* (sjećate se mojih   :Rolling Eyes:   ? )   :Laughing:   i to potpisujem.

Protiv vjetrenjača, barem ovih virtualnih se ne isplati boriti, dugo mi je trebalo da to shvatim i da se ne ''trošim'' na razmišljanja kako se nekome nešto tolerira, a drugome ne i njegove se teme zaključavaju, kako netko može oglasiti nešto u tuđe ime a drugi ne, kako netko stavi AS na prodaju a ne napiše ništa o njoj i to je ok, a drugoga se pita sve u detalje,kako se nekome ulizuju svi samo zato što je mrs x a nekoga se ignorira jer su mu komentari uglavnom sarkastični itd itd...

što se *sektašenja* tiče, jako sam protiv toga da se ovaj forum vrati isključivo na teme o dojenju, pelenama i prirodnom porodu.pa trebaju nam i ''ventilirajuće'' teme (sjećam se kada sam daavno otovrila jednu o svekrvi i dobila po prstima) jer osim što smo mame i želimo najbolje svojoj djeci, isto smo i kreativci, mame studentice (vječne uglavnom 
 :Grin:  ), kuharice itd itd.

puno još toga htjedoh reći,ali drugi put... 


 :Kiss:  svima

usput, kako to da tema već nije zaključana?   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *enela* ja te baš volim pročitati, uvijek.
> I avatar ti je 
> 
> 
> I je li mogu se i ja "ulizivati" pa te potpisati?   pa se ulizujem i tebi... 
> I obadvije ste mi hmmmm srednje, ali dobro poznate...


Ma   :Kiss:  
Al nije da se sad ja "ulizujem" - i ti si mi draga i volim te čitati
( doduše namučila sam se na "Bračni savjetnik ili š.k.b.p.p.š."  :Grin:  ali sam s guštom pročitala )

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> Ali ima i minusa, razivcira me ignoriranje, otvoris temu, pogleda ju 100 ljudi a nitko ni slova. Pa si mislim, pa zar nitko do tih 100 zena ne zna sta da mi kaze? Ili im se neda? Ili sam ja glupa? Ili jednostavno nisam dovoljno popularna? Ili sta? Jer vidim da se na teme popularnijih (ajmo to tako reci) forumasica odgovara sve u 16, uopce nije bitno o cemu, bitno da se potpisuje


E o ovome sam i ja pisala. Npr. tema s naslovom 'trazim hitno pedijatra u Zagrebu' ima nekih 100njak pregleda a nijednog odgovora. Ili tema je bila skoro, mama prestravljena dijete joj dobilo dijagnozu 'selektiv mutism' x puta pregledano nijedne utjesne rijeci.   :Sad:  Tema je bila vec dobro spala pa sam ju malo podigla...i eto ti odmah nekoliko nadovezujucih postova...

Zalosno...

----------


## Angie75

> nisam bila pošteđena ni ponekog ružnog posta... džaba sav oxitocin


Na ovo sam odvalila od smijeha   :Laughing:  

Bio kakav bio, Rodin forum meni je drag i uvijek ću virnuti.

----------


## nenaa

Koji iscrpljujući topic, a ja radoznala babetina...

Ma ja uopće ne pamtim sa kim sam zaratila na nekom topicu, dođem na drugi pa ne pamtim tko je tko. To je možda loše, možda nije. Ali zapamtila sam možda svega 5 forumašica. Istina na jednu sam navikla kako bi mogao izgledati njen post, i ponekad se slažem sa njom ponekad ne, ali uvijek je oriđiđi, i ima prepoznatljiv stil. Naravno MC. Ako je tako luda i opičena u realnom životu, ja mislim da n njeni padaju od smijeha.

A za ostale još par i to je to. I najljepše mi je to što sam zbog foruma iskusila početak novog potencijalnog prijateljstva i upoznala (pazi ulizivanja) diiiiivnuuuuu obiteljjedne forumašice. I tako su slatki i simpatični i imaju psa bez brnjice  :Grin:  . Ha ha. Nek se dotična prepozna. 
Meni je forum super iako zaključih da je zadnjih par dana ubitačno dosadan. Nigdje neke normalne teme, sve neke svađaonice, chateonice, blago rečeno kokošinjac  :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

> koksy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali ima i minusa, razivcira me ignoriranje, otvoris temu, pogleda ju 100 ljudi a nitko ni slova. Pa si mislim, pa zar nitko do tih 100 zena ne zna sta da mi kaze? Ili im se neda? Ili sam ja glupa? Ili jednostavno nisam dovoljno popularna? Ili sta? Jer vidim da se na teme popularnijih (ajmo to tako reci) forumasica odgovara sve u 16, uopce nije bitno o cemu, bitno da se potpisuje
> 
> 
> E o ovome sam i ja pisala. Npr. tema s naslovom 'trazim hitno pedijatra u Zagrebu' ima nekih 100njak pregleda a nijednog odgovora. Ili tema je bila skoro, mama prestravljena dijete joj dobilo dijagnozu 'selektiv mutism' x puta pregledano nijedne utjesne rijeci.   Tema je bila vec dobro spala pa sam ju malo podigla...i eto ti odmah nekoliko nadovezujucih postova...
> 
> Zalosno...


pa rekla bih da to nije tako čudno...
ja isto, ako ne znam što bih napisala, najčešće ne pišem, eventualno nekad bacim post podrške da podignem temu, ali s druge strane da otvorim topic s problemom i javi mi ih se pet s podrškom a ja svaki put skočim da vidim ima li koji dobar savjet...  :/ 
Dogodi se da se otvori topic, u taj čas ne bude nikog na netu tko bi znao odgovoriti (recimo ja pojma nemam što je to selektiv mutism  :? ) pa se topic zagubi...

Zato ponekad kad imam vremena (tj nemam neki vrući topic   :Smile:  ) pogledam neodgovorene postove (s tim što mi većinom iskaču obavijesti administratora, burza i recepti   :Grin:  ali ponekad se nađe netko kome treba odgovor).

No ako se meni dogodi da mi nitko ne odgovara, zašto bih se pilala koliko sam ja popularna na forumu   :Rolling Eyes:   lijepo podignem topic, velika stvar.

Ali što se tiče cure koja je bila povod ovom topicu... to s njenim zvanjem zbilja je malo čudno, ali uzmimo da je zbilja budući pedijatar. Ne bi li bilo bolje da ste lijepo s njom popričale, linkale one češke filmiće, i pokušale promijeniti njeno mišljenje, umjesto da proglasite da za nju nema nade i popljujete je. Sad ako stvarno postane pedjatar još će savjetovat roditeljima da izbjegavaju as i ne čitaju Rode jer tamo harače divlje sektašice (a mi znamo da nije tako  :Saint: )

To vrijedi i za majke koje ne misle postati pedijatrice, kad je netko nov na forumu i čudi se čemu dojenje i as, pokušajte s njom na lijepo. Može biti da je dosadno toliko puta ponoviti jedno te isto, ali ako nekom pružite argumente bez osuđivanja, možda ste učinile dobro djelo za djecu te osobe.

----------


## nenaa

> Mejra's mommy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  koksy prvotno napisa
> ...


Eto vidiš, tipičan primjer ignoriranja mog posta. O meni ni riječi 
Mislim stvarno...  :Laughing:

----------


## nenaa

Misliš da ako imaš 1163 (ovog trenutka) posta više od mene da si faca...
Mislim nije da ih ja brojim, ali ono...

----------


## Joe

nenaa  :Razz:  

znam kako ti je, ni ja ne volim kad me preskoče, ali jaki smo mi, preživjet ćemo  :Grin:  

inače, ignoriranje novih forumaša je pravilo na svim forumima, nije to nikakva specijalnost ovog. Trebaš proći neku vrstu inicijacije, hladno ignoriranje ili vatreno krštenje, malo tko prođe lišo.

----------


## nenaa

> nenaa  
> 
> znam kako ti je, ni ja ne volim kad me preskoče, ali jaki smo mi, preživjet ćemo  
> 
> inače, ignoriranje novih forumaša je pravilo na svim forumima, nije to nikakva specijalnost ovog. Trebaš proći neku vrstu inicijacije, hladno ignoriranje ili vatreno krštenje, malo tko prođe lišo.


Ma ja se zezam. Meni je tu zabavno, i fućka mi se šta drugi misle. Kad tako pristupiš forumu onda te te neke navedene gluposti ne smetaju. 
Ja zaboravim tko me je ispljuvao i do drugog topica nabrojim do 10 i uopće se ne osvrćem. 
Užasna su mi zlopamtila kad mi je primjer jednom davno netko prilijepio link sa riječima "a jel se sjećaš kad si mi jednom...", i onda ga zalijepi sa neke druge teme i još mi pošalje neki frustrirajući pp. I u njemu mi objasni kako bih mogla pripaziti s obziro da sam tek stigla i da je ona tu već toliko dugo i da bla bla bla...

Điiiiizzus.

----------


## Joe

uf, ja još nikad nisam dobila pp neprijateljskog sadržaja :/ 

ne kužim kako nekome uopće padne na pamet tako nešto poslati

----------


## pomikaki

> Misliš da ako imaš 1163 (ovog trenutka) posta više od mene da si faca...
> Mislim nije da ih ja brojim, ali ono...


*nenaa*aaa...  :Rolling Eyes:  

 :Laughing: 
nevjerojatno

*joe* - pa evo ja nisam doživjela vatreno krštenje, niti neko specijalno ignoriranje, bar ja to nisam tako doživljavala. Mislim, bilo mi je normalno da su stariji već poznati i da više chataju među sobom. Nije mi to bilo ništa sporno. A potrebne savjete sam većinom dobila.

----------


## Svimbalo

> uf, ja još nikad nisam dobila pp neprijateljskog sadržaja :/ 
> 
> ne kužim kako nekome uopće padne na pamet tako nešto poslati


Ja jesam...
Ali sam preživjela nakon početne šokiranosti i tuge, te sad čisto lijepo funkcioniram...
A *nenaa*-ja prepoznala forumašicu o kojoj pričaš-a eno kako te izignorirala   :Laughing:  
Dobro da si navela to o psu bez brnjice-tu je naime bio moj prvi post, tek sam se kasnije uključila na neke "roditeljskije" teme, a rečenu p.....i sam tada zapamtila kao super cool curu i ona mi je bila poticaj da se registriram   :Smile:  
Pa eto, pomikaki, nešto komplimenata   :Smile:  
(sad sam te outala za one koji ne znaju   :Grin:  )

----------


## nenaa

> nenaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Misliš da ako imaš 1163 (ovog trenutka) posta više od mene da si faca...
> Mislim nije da ih ja brojim, ali ono...
> 
> 
> *nenaa*aaa...  
> 
> ...


Ma ne govori da* chatamo*  ženska glavo. Eto vidiš i ti si početnik jer da nisi lijepo bi znala da se ne smije chatati  :Laughing:   (joj sad sam gotova).
Ovdje se pogotovo na ovom topicu može svašta korisno naučiti, a takvih edukacijskih topica ima još. Ako staviš kacigu na glavu i odbojnioke možda ga i nađeš. Inače na neke je topice poželjno doći naoružan.  :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

Ja nisam imala neko vatreno krštenje, samo ignoriranje   :Grin:  
Onda zapamtiš onoga tko ti se taj neki put javio pa ti nekako ostane u lijepom sjećanju   :Smile:  

S tim da se ja ne smatram starom forumašicom. Prilično sam mlada   :Grin:  
U dvadesetima.

----------


## pomikaki

oftpičarke jedne, dosta o tom psu, još će biti da me potpisujete pa sam gotova...

----------


## Joe

> oftpičarke jedne, dosta o tom psu, još će biti da me potpisujete pa sam gotova...


X


 :Grin:

----------


## nenaa

> oftpičarke jedne, dosta o tom psu, još će biti da me potpisujete pa sam gotova...


*X*

I kako nekome rekoh da predložim. Bilo bi čisto uredu da se uvede smajlić sa toljagom?. On bi objasnio mnoge nedorečene i zbunjujuće rečenice. 

Ubit će me samo da me ulove. Sto posto će mi sad doletit ivarica ili mama san i onda ću biti sretna da nema smajlića sa toljagom.

----------


## sladjanaf

a zašto opet prizivate moderatorice?

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> oftpičarke jedne, dosta o tom psu, još će biti da me potpisujete pa sam gotova...
> 
> 
> *X*
> 
> I kako nekome rekoh da predložim. Bilo bi čisto uredu da se uvede smajlić sa toljagom?. On bi objasnio mnoge nedorečene i zbunjujuće rečenice. 
> ...


vidiš da je ovo raspašoj topic. Ivarica se pritajila dok se mi malo razmašemo, kasnije će nas brisati   :Wink:  .

----------


## Svimbalo

> a zašto opet prizivate moderatorice?


A zašto ti samo na ovo reagiraš?   :Grin:  
No hard feelings   :Smile:

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a zašto opet prizivate moderatorice?
> 
> 
> A zašto ti samo na ovo reagiraš?   
> No hard feelings



 lol

"utvaram si" da će već i same doći 

da im ne treba snaga naših misli   :Grin:

----------


## nanuška

Mene skoro pa uvijek svi IGNORE  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## AdioMare

> inače, ignoriranje novih forumaša je pravilo na svim forumima, nije to nikakva specijalnost ovog.


Nisam znala.. doduše, ni ne postam na drugim forumima.
Nego, od svih relativno "novopridošlih" forumašica meni je Cvijeta upala u oči nakon jako kratkog vremena.
Meni se "nametnula" nekim svojim kvalitetama koje nitko normalan ne može ignorirati da je sto inicijacija u pitanju, ne jedna.
Ona mi je živi dokaz da se to može pametno, bez ikakve kuknjave tko me primijetio tko nije.

----------


## MGrubi

> Mene skoro pa uvijek svi IGNORE


  :Love:  

evo ja neću   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> Mene skoro pa uvijek svi IGNORE


Draga Nanuška  :Love:  , pa svi smo mi imali osjećaj da pričamo same sa sobom  :Grin:  , ja bar tako mislim.

----------


## Joe

nanuška  :Love:  

cvijeta je i meni odmah zapela za oko, ali većini treba neko vrijeme da ih se primijeti, ili da se oslobode, ili da skuže pravila

----------


## summer

> Nego, od svih relativno "novopridošlih" forumašica meni je Cvijeta upala u oči nakon jako kratkog vremena.
> Meni se "nametnula" nekim svojim kvalitetama koje nitko normalan ne može ignorirati da je sto inicijacija u pitanju, ne jedna.
> Ona mi je živi dokaz da se to može pametno, bez ikakve kuknjave tko me primijetio tko nije.


Slazem se, i jos bih tu dodala vertex, koja mi bas nedostaje.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> inače, ignoriranje novih forumaša je pravilo na svim forumima, nije to nikakva specijalnost ovog.
> 
> 
> Nisam znala.. doduše, ni ne postam na drugim forumima.
> Nego, od svih relativno "novopridošlih" forumašica meni je Cvijeta upala u oči nakon jako kratkog vremena.
> Meni se "nametnula" nekim svojim kvalitetama koje nitko normalan ne može ignorirati da je sto inicijacija u pitanju, ne jedna.
> Ona mi je živi dokaz da se to može pametno, bez ikakve kuknjave tko me primijetio tko nije.


  :Embarassed:   :Love:  

a malo sam i kukala, nije da nisam, zna anci   :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> inače, ignoriranje novih forumaša je pravilo na svim forumima, nije to nikakva specijalnost ovog.
> 
> 
> Nisam znala.. doduše, ni ne postam na drugim forumima.
> Nego, od svih relativno "novopridošlih" forumašica meni je Cvijeta upala u oči nakon jako kratkog vremena.
> Meni se "nametnula" nekim svojim kvalitetama koje nitko normalan ne može ignorirati da je sto inicijacija u pitanju, ne jedna.
> Ona mi je živi dokaz da se to može pametno, bez ikakve kuknjave tko me primijetio tko nije.


potpisujem.
još uvijek se sjećam teme o "preko nekoliko pravila za sve naj mame" kad su forumašice počele postati kao da ispunjavaju anketu: ja radimo ovo, ovo i ovo, a ovo dvoje ne radim, ali i dalje mislim da sam super mama"   :Laughing:

----------


## sladjanaf

ajd sad brzzzzooo u pretražnik

----------


## AdioMare

> Slazem se, i jos bih tu dodala vertex, koja mi bas nedostaje.


Vertex je stara garda, 3. 11. 2006.  :Grin:  
Kome ne nedostaje Vertex?!  :Love:

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja sam već x puta rekla svoje mišljenje o cvijeti, dozivajući je neprestano i usporedivši se s njom (ajd, priznaj cvijeto, nikad nisi dobila veći kompliment   :Grin:  ), tako da i ovdje potpisujem samu sebe   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...187&highlight=

(ovo je popis kriterija za super mamu)


i meni fali vertex

----------


## yaya

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Slazem se, i jos bih tu dodala vertex, koja mi bas nedostaje.
> 
> 
> Vertex je stara garda, 3. 11. 2006.  
> Kome ne nedostaje Vertex?!


meni baš ju volim čitat i potpisat

----------


## cvijeta73

ajde sad dosta, neugodnjak mi je totalni   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Kaae

Ma najbolje je pricati sam sa sobom!

----------


## nanuška

Hvala cure, ovdje sam odavno, tek se sada osjećam kao da ovdje pripadam! :D

----------


## nenaa

Ma nanuška dođi da pjevamo   :Love:   :Sing:  

Kad si sretan lupi dlanom ti o dlan...  :Sing:

----------


## mamma san

cure, ili pišete na temu ili ne. 

Nema chatanja.

----------


## nanuška

> Ma nanuška dođi da pjevamo    
> 
> Kad si sretan lupi dlanom ti o dlan...


, 




Bih, ali sam tebi u  dalekom MOstaru.......i to kiša grozno pada  :Crying or Very sad:  
ok, evo u mislima..... :D

----------


## Svimbalo

> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=60187&highlight=
> 
> (ovo je popis kriterija za super mamu)
> 
> 
> i meni fali vertex


pročitala cijeli topic
šteta što se odvijalo davno prije moje registracije...
potpisujem one kojima fali vertex

----------


## rena7

Ovaj forum treba shvatiti kao šalu malu i sve je ok. Čitajući i ovu temu dobila sam dojam da se curice igraju, šale i tako.... sve dok se ne počupaju, pa onda jedna drugoj šalju   :Love:   :Heart:   i takoooooo..... 

A i kao orkestar ne izgleda loše, dapače, pojedine jako dobro tercaju (jel se tako kaže?!))   :Laughing:  


... i tako nešto se nauči, malo o rađanju, malo o dojenju, malo o dohrani, a puuuuuno o tome kakvi su ljudi. I opet forum ima svoju svrhu- druženje   :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

a ja sam preletjela onaj topic s cvijetinom anketom. Nasmijala sam se.
Najednom nitko više ne doji, nitko nema maramu, djeca su sva u svojim  krevetićima, na posao se trči trkom, a platnene pelene je pogledati više nego dosta. Što se dogodilo   :Laughing:  ?

----------


## mamma san

MOLIM (vičem) da ne chatate na ovom topicu! 

Ovaj pdf je otvoren kao jedan mali filozofski kutak o temema koje se ne tiču roditeljstva, zdravlja i ostalih tema za koje postoje otvoreni pdfovi.

Ali ovaj pdf definitivno NIJE mali chaterski kutak!

Ovaj topic je ostavljen na ovom pdf-u dok ga ne premjestimo negdje gdje bi to bilo zgodno...ako ga premjestimo. 

Imate li potrebe reći nešto KONSTRUKTIVNO (prijedlog / primjedbu) na ovaj forum, slobodno napišite, ali nastavite li ovakvim chaterskim "stilom" pisati i dalje, zaključat ću ovaj topic. 

Ne mislim vas više upozoravati.

----------


## pomikaki

Sori.
Moj komentar nije bio mišljen kao chatanje.
Htjela sam skrenuti pažnju na tu potrebu za svrstavanjem.
Mnogi se žale na jednoumlje, ali mislim da ih zapravo nervira različito mišljenje. 
Ovdje ne bi trebalo biti toliko bitno da se svi složimo i da možemo na topice samo dopisivati i ja isto, i ja isto. Neke druge stvari trebale bi biti važnije.

----------


## melange

> Htjela sam skrenuti pažnju na tu potrebu za svrstavanjem.
> Mnogi se žale na jednoumlje, ali mislim da ih zapravo nervira različito mišljenje.


ja sam sad opet svratila na onaj uskrsnuli topic o supermamama i tamo je odlično objašnjeno - bitno je doći otvorenog srca i onda si izabrati između svih smjernica koje se nude. i imati na umu da su to smjernice.

fala bogu, ovo je forum, raspravlja se. na različite načine.

ali meni zvoni u ušima što je mgrubi (mislim?) na jednom topicu napisala - nitko ti neće moći nabiti grižnju savjesti ako si je sam ne nabiješ  :Smile: 

i mislim da iz takve perspektive proizlazi većina sukoba.

----------


## mamma san

Pomakiki, moje upozorenje nije bilo usmjereno samo tebi. Već i hrpi forumaša na zadnje 4 strane ovog topica, ako ne i više...ne da mi se vraćati na početak.

Temu o jednoumlju smo prožvakali i ovaj topic neće ići u tom smjeru.

Imate li nešto reći ZA i PROTIV ovog foruma, neku primjedbu ili prijedlog, izvolite.   :Smile:  

Svako ostalo razvlačenje po drugim temama, offtopičarenje, proizvanje i slično, smatrat ću pozivom da je ova teme prožvakana. Shvatite te to MOJIM jednoumljem.

----------


## mama courage

> nitko ti neće moći nabiti grižnju savjesti ako si je sam ne nabiješ


što još uvijek ne znači da svatko može svakom svašta reći i onda se izvlačiti na tu famoznu rečenicu.

----------


## koryanshea

moj prijedlog je da se raspojasani chat sankcionira brisanjem samog chata, a ne lockanjem  :Smile: 
pošto znam da je to sigurno više posla nego lock, volontiram svoju klikavu ruku ovom podforumu
ko će me sad upucat, nek izvoli

----------


## Svimbalo

> nitko ti neće moći nabiti grižnju savjesti ako si je sam ne nabiješ
> 			
> 		
> 
> što još uvijek ne znači da svatko može svakom svašta reći i onda se izvlačiti na tu famoznu rečenicu.


x

----------


## mamma san

> moj prijedlog je da se raspojasani chat sankcionira brisanjem samog chata, a ne lockanjem 
> pošto znam da je to sigurno više posla nego lock, volontiram svoju klikavu ruku ovom podforumu
> ko će me sad upucat, nek izvoli


Koryanshea, dobar prijedlog. Samo od ovih 6 strana, jedva bi se jedna popunila sa ok postovima. Lakše je lockati.   :Wink:

----------


## bucka

> čitaš koliko ti paše, uzmeš koliko ti paše, pišeš koliko ti paše, u mnogim stvarima budeš poprilično selektivan jer, da, nikad neznaš tko se i kakav se skriva iza nicka


potpisujem i dodajem da zahvaljujući ovom u 4 godine moga forumiranja nisam sa nikim i nikad došla u neki sukob!  :Saint:

----------


## koryanshea

> Samo od ovih 6 strana, jedva bi se jedna popunila sa ok postovima.


mislim da ipak nije tako crno. a lockanjem onemogućiš i onima koji bi imali što ozbiljno za reći, da dođu na red. jer teško je među silnim chatom doć do izražaja ozbiljnim postom

----------


## apricot

> Ovaj forum treba shvatiti kao šalu malu i sve je ok.


žao mi je, rena, ako ga takvim doživljavaš jer je zamišljen kao edukativni  :/

----------


## melange

> nitko ti neće moći nabiti grižnju savjesti ako si je sam ne nabiješ
> 			
> 		
> 
> što još uvijek ne znači da svatko može svakom svašta reći i onda se izvlačiti na tu famoznu rečenicu.


mislila sam na civilizirano raspravljanje.

----------


## Anci

> rena7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovaj forum treba shvatiti kao šalu malu i sve je ok.
> 
> 
> žao mi je, rena, ako ga takvim doživljavaš jer je zamišljen kao edukativni  :/


Pa ima i šale, no nije samo to.
Što se tiče ignoriranja, slažem se da ga nekad ima.
No, na problemima dojenja, ko što je apricot prije spomenula, a evo i na autosjedalicama, nisam primjetila da je neki post ostao "ignoriran" i neodgovoren.
A neke poluchaterske teme... pa naravno da ima uigrane ekipe, što je tu čudno.

----------


## cvijeta73

> rena7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovaj forum treba shvatiti kao šalu malu i sve je ok.
> 
> 
> žao mi je, rena, ako ga takvim doživljavaš jer je zamišljen kao edukativni  :/


pa dobro, zbog par opuštenih topika koji svako malo iskrsnu, ne baš prečesto, a razvesele nas, ne bih rekla da je forum šala mala.

dovoljno je vidjeti koliko vremena prođe od javljanja bilo koje forumašice (nove-stare) na pdf problemi u dojenju ili sl. do javljanja neke od savjetnica.   :Smile:

----------


## Danka_

> nitko ti neće moći nabiti grižnju savjesti ako si je sam ne nabiješ
> 			
> 		
> 
> što još uvijek ne znači da svatko može svakom svašta reći i onda se izvlačiti na tu famoznu rečenicu.


Da, imala sam nedavno raspravu na tu temu:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...=asc&start=100

----------


## Val

hmm, ovaj forum se jako promijenio otkad sam se ja prijavila na njega-davne 2003. broj mojih postova je prlično mali pa mi nikako nije jasno tko ima pravo prozivati drugoga na temelju broja postova (računajući na taj način staž na ovom forumu  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

druga stvar koja me strašno smeta, a čini mi se da prije nije bilo tako, je kad netko od forumaša traži pomoć-bilo kakvu (nama razumljivu ili ne) uvijek, ali uvijek se nađe jedna ili više forumašica koje se zgražaju nad idejama i traženjima postavljača topica. često je tu prisutna i "pljuvačina" po toj istoj osobi. i, naravno, sve završi svađom, prepirkom, a nerijetko i  zaključavanjem teme.  :Rolling Eyes:  

nikako mi nije jasna ta netolerancija i često se pitam jesu li ti forumaši tako britki i u stvarnom životu prema ljudima s kojima žive ili su im bliski u nekim drugim situacijama.

----------


## AdioMare

> često je tu prisutna i "pljuvačina" po toj istoj osobi.


Val, ja nekako mislim da se ovakve primjedbe ne bi smjele iznositi ovako paušalno, to je ipak svojevrsna optužba, možda najteži oblik prijestupa na nekom forumu.
Da ima kokošinjca - ima, ali pljuvačine? :/

----------


## pikula

Ima nepristojinih ljudi kao i svugdje. Ništa više ni manje. Čak manje, rekla bih   :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moj prijedlog je da se raspojasani chat sankcionira brisanjem samog chata, a ne lockanjem 
> pošto znam da je to sigurno više posla nego lock, volontiram svoju klikavu ruku ovom podforumu
> ko će me sad upucat, nek izvoli
> 
> 
> Koryanshea, dobar prijedlog. Samo od ovih 6 strana, jedva bi se jedna popunila sa ok postovima. Lakše je lockati.


Zakljucavanje kao odgovor na neke postove koji su u pokrenutoj temi po procjeni moderatora chat, off topic, besmisleni, mozda vec davno prozvakani i slicno, je jedna od stvari koja me na ovom forumu narocito smeta. Nerijetko se desi da cak i osoblje foruma svojim komentarima pridonosi zastranjivanju teme. 

Stoga ovo sto kaze *koryanshea*:




> lockanjem onemogućiš i onima koji bi imali što ozbiljno za reći, da dođu na red. jer teško je među silnim chatom doć do izražaja ozbiljnim postom


ima itekako smisla. 

Njen prijedlog da bi se neprimjereni postovi brisali radije nego da se zakljucavaju teme mi se cini kao jako dobar prijedlog. Tim vise sto je pri tome ponudila i svoju pomoc.

----------


## Stijena

mislim taj kriterij broja postova mi baš i nije jasan - ko da ne mogu npr. na čestitanjima naštancat tisuće postova jer eto tako volim si čestitati svima i svakome.............i sad bi me netko radi toga trebao ozbiljnije doživljavati na ovom forumu i radi toga bih trebala kao biti više  8) da me netko ne izignorira kad pitam nešto što mi je onak fest važno za dojenje, dohranu i tsl. .............

ha niš, odoh ja onda na čestitanja kad mojih 3 i pol tisuće nije dosta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Val

> Val prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> često je tu prisutna i "pljuvačina" po toj istoj osobi.
> 
> 
> Val, ja nekako mislim da se ovakve primjedbe ne bi smjele iznositi ovako paušalno, to je ipak svojevrsna optužba, možda najteži oblik prijestupa na nekom forumu.
> Da ima kokošinjca - ima, ali pljuvačine? :/


pa zato sam i stavila u navodnike, da ne bi bila riječ prejaka-jer, možda, direktne pljuvačine nema (tipa riječi-glupa, ovakva ili onakva, ali između redaka se to, svakako, da iščitat).

ako ti to ne odgovara može i neka druga riječ ili objašnjenje, može i ova tvoja- "kokošinjac".

----------


## Ancica

Zasto neki cesto ne odgovaraju na postove i upite osim kad, ako su uopce stigli i procitat, misle da je upit od velike vaznosti:
http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=73518

----------


## rena7

> rena7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovaj forum treba shvatiti kao šalu malu i sve je ok.
> 
> 
> žao mi je, rena, ako ga takvim doživljavaš jer je zamišljen kao edukativni  :/



I ja sam štošta zamislila pa je puno puta ispalo drugačije. Ne bi htjela izvlačiti teme iz naftalina, ali ima puuuuuuuno onih koje nisu ni malo edukativne. Evo uz dužno poštovanje spomenut ću ti samo jednu- što sa loncem na balkonu, baciti ga u kompletu sa sadržajem ili otvarati?!! Hm... a tko će ga otvoriti, ja ili netko drugi?! No dobro, na neki način tražila si primjer pa sam ti ga dala.


Evo onoga što se tiče baš moje kože, tj. mojih primjera. Pitam nešto za pupčanu vrpcu. Naravno sva sam u panici, prvo dijete nosim. Ne dobijem ni jedan suvisli odgovor, tek nekoliko riječi podrške. Dakako, hvala. No tema nije egzistirala ni jedan jedini dan. Pitam za nekakve bočice, ma kakvi, nitko nikom. Pitam za štramplice veličine 00, isto tako- nitko ni a. Pitam za riječko rodilište, ma jok, dobijem tek par odgovora. I sada, primjer teme koja je egzistirala tjednima- nekakav da ne kažem tračeraj, biti sa oženjenim ili ne, dati podršku prevari ili ne i tako u tom smjeru.... tu se je pisalo danima. 

Da zaključim, ozbiljne teme koje bi trebale biti smisao ovog foruma egzistiraju dan ili dva, a one manje ozbiljne (ne kažem da ih ne treba, dapače dobrodošle su za razbiti dosadu) postoje danima, ustvari prevladavaju. I onda, ajmo staviti na "digitalnu vagu"- što prevladava na forumu? No sve ovo nije usmjereno samo na forum, draga moja, to je naša svakodnevnica. Naprosto, takvi smo ljudi. To nećemo promijeniti ni ti ni ja, nego eventualno generacije koje dolaze iza nas, ovisi kako ih naučimo. 

Ja lijepo šaljem srdačne pozdrave  i želim ugodno poslijepodne.

----------


## MGrubi

ne vidim ništa zanimljivo u čarapama

----------


## sladjanaf

rena7, to je tvoj osobni doživljaj foruma, nije objektivno sagledano stanje stvari. jer možda zaista nitko na ovom forumu nije imao iskustva sa pupčanom vrpcom slična tvome. ili s bočicama. ili sa štramplama broj 00. a moram priznati da tema o bočicama ili o štramplama nije ništa ozbiljnija, edukativnija ili važnija od nečijeg lonca s pokvarenom hranom ili prevarene žene ili čegaveć.

----------


## sladjanaf

i uz ono što mi već ide na živce dodajem još i ovu prečesto ponavljanu floskulu o "našem društvu koje je takvo i takvo, ali nema tu pomoći, to će možda biti dobro tek kad naša djeca budu velika... i u našem društvo skoro pa ništa ne valja, te vrijednosti, te kultura, te TEME NA FORUMU..."

nego predlažem da od sutra na pdf-u Kutak za filozofski trenutak raspravljamo o Hegelu, hegelovskoj ljevici i desnici i Kierkegaardovom odbacivanju Hegela i njegova apsolutnog duha. pa možda zadovoljimo te duboke težnje nekih umova ovdje.

----------


## Bubica

> Pitam za riječko rodilište, ma jok, dobijem tek par odgovora.


ako nista drugo, o Rijeckom rodilistu se jako puno toga napisalo na ovom forumu tako da mi je tesko vjerovati da nisi nasla odgovor na svoja pitanja.

----------


## rena7

Kao i uvijek do sada, odnosno u svakoj temi- da, u pravu ste. Kako vam već nije dosadno baš uvijek i svaki Božiji dan i u svaki sat istjerivat mak na konac?  I uvijek iste persone. Doista, postalo je dosadno i nimalo edukativno. Eto vam materijala za daljnje rasprave, citiranje, ovako pa onako, pa opet u krug. 

Predajem se  i odustajem,

pozdrav!

----------


## Mukica

:mah: :mah:

----------


## pomikaki

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  koryanshea prvotno napisa
> ...


Čuj, i mene je znalo zasmetati kad bih baš krenula postati a kad tamo  :No-no:  , ali kad malo pogledaš neke druge forume, ja sam ipak sretna što je ovdje tako.

Ipak, i ja za ovu temu glasam za selektivno čišćenje, *koryanshea*, samo naprijed što se mene tiče  8)

----------


## Sirius Black

Ima jedna stvar koja meni najviše smeta na ovom forumu i znam da se većina neće složiti, a to je da se stalno naglašava da je ovo edukativni forum.

O.k. svaka čast savjetnicama za dojenje i autosjedalice koje su educirane za davanje savjeta iz tih područja ali ostalo je više-manje razmjenjivanje iskustva roditelja i vlastitih mišljenja. Nema ovdje doktora medicine niti itko daje savjete pod svojim imenom i prezimenom. 

I ide mi lagano na živce stav nekih forumašica koje imaju potrebu druge savjetovati ko da sve znaju i mislim da se time često i nameću krive i neprovjerene informacije koje ljude zbunjuju. Čak sam i na cybermedu pročitala da dr. Richter kaže da Rodi treba dobar moderator jer se stvarno svašta piše.

----------


## elin

ovo sa ignoriranjem tema ne kužim, jer mi nije jasno kaj bi se po tom pitanju i moglo učiniti. Ako mi neka tema nije zanimljiva (a gledam čisto po naslovu, tak da ako mi se naslov ne čini zanimljiv, niti ne ulazim čitati) neću je niti otvoriti. Onda ima tema koje mi se po naslovu čine zanimljive, pa otvorim i pročitam početni post i nekoliko  postova ispod - ako mi se ne čini zanimljivo ili nemam kaj reći jer ne znam, ne odgovaram i ne idem dalje čitati. Ne gledam da li je temu otvrila neka od moderatorica, osoblja foruma ili neka od "popularnih" forumašica (iako mislim da takvih nema ima samo forumašica koje sam zapamtila eto slučajno ili zato kaj smo se dosta razgovarale na nekoj temi) Ipak smo mi svi ljudi: jedan dan nam se svađa, drugi dan bi samo dijelili srčeka, treći dan bi malo zezali druge forumašice i smijale se itd.

----------


## Svimbalo

> Ima jedna stvar koja meni najviše smeta na ovom forumu i znam da se većina neće složiti, a to je da se stalno naglašava da je ovo edukativni forum.
> 
> O.k. svaka čast savjetnicama za dojenje i autosjedalice koje su educirane za davanje savjeta iz tih područja ali ostalo je više-manje razmjenjivanje iskustva roditelja i vlastitih mišljenja. Nema ovdje doktora medicine niti itko daje savjete pod svojim imenom i prezimenom.


Ja mislim da se možda pod tim "edukativni" misli upravo na ove teme koje si i ti spomenula, ali da se i sama razmjena mišljenja i iskustva roditelja s duljim "stažem" mogu smatrati "edukacijom". Mogu naravno govoriti samo o sebi, pa kažem da se ovdje educiram oko stvari koje nisu nužno i isključivo medicinska pitanja, tj. za koja je dovoljno iskustvo koje ja nemam.
K tome, ima doktora medicine   :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

> Ima jedna stvar koja meni najviše smeta na ovom forumu i znam da se većina neće složiti, a to je da se stalno naglašava da je ovo edukativni forum.
> 
> O.k. svaka čast savjetnicama za dojenje i autosjedalice koje su educirane za davanje savjeta iz tih područja ali ostalo je više-manje razmjenjivanje iskustva roditelja i vlastitih mišljenja. Nema ovdje doktora medicine niti itko daje savjete pod svojim imenom i prezimenom. 
> 
> I ide mi lagano na živce stav nekih forumašica koje imaju potrebu druge savjetovati ko da sve znaju i mislim da se time često i nameću krive i neprovjerene informacije koje ljude zbunjuju. Čak sam i na cybermedu pročitala da dr. Richter kaže da Rodi treba dobar moderator jer se stvarno svašta piše.


a čuj, sve se treba uzeti s dozom opreza.
I mišljenja na rodi, a bogme, često i mišljenja doktora (ja sam tip pacijenta koji uvijek izluđuje doktore pitanjem "a jeste li sigurni da mi treba antibiotik?"   :Embarassed:  )
To što se netko postavlja kao da sve zna ne znači da ga treba poslušati. Ja sve provjeravam koliko mogu.

----------


## melange

> K tome, ima doktora medicine


i pedijatara!  :Coffee:   :Grin:

----------


## Danka_

> Svimbalo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> K tome, ima doktora medicine  
> 
> 
> i pedijatara!


Haha, zbilja.  :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Čestitke za ovaj, tisući post, primam putem pp   :Grin:  
Nemojte ovdje, bojim se pravednog moderatoričinog gnjeva   :Saint:

----------


## Audrey

> tema o bočicama ili o štramplama nije ništa ozbiljnija, edukativnija ili važnija od nečijeg lonca s pokvarenom hranom ili prevarene žene ili čegaveć.


Jel  :?  ?  A ja sam do sad živjela u zabludi da je ovo roditeljski forum. Ali, nije mi namjera kritizirati, ni moj doprinos ovdje nije uvijek bio vezan isključivo uz roditeljstvo.

Ali, muki, što ti znači ovo:
:mah: :mah:

Je li to prevedeno: Pa daj odi već jednom ne pilaj mi/nama svima više živce?!
I to od 'stare' forumašice 'novoj', i to na topicu gdje se upravo jedan takav podcjenjivački stav 'starih' prema 'novima' kritizira?

----------


## cvijeta73

Audrey, ROLŠUHA!

 :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## elin

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  tema o bočicama ili o štramplama nije ništa ozbiljnija, edukativnija ili važnija od nečijeg lonca s pokvarenom hranom ili prevarene žene ili čegaveć.
> 
> 
> Jel  :?  ?  A ja sam do sad živjela u zabludi da je ovo roditeljski forum.


mislim da sladjanaf nije mislila da je razgovor o bočicama i štramplama neozbiljan, nego se pita iz kojeg razloga rena misli da je nečiji lonac s pokvarenom hranom ili prevarena žena neozbiljan. A što se tiče samih štrampla i bočica, iskreno ne bi znala što ženi napisati da mi postavi takvo pitanje: štrample - pamučne, dovoljno velike da ih dijete može nositi najmanje cca 6 mjeseci i kaj dalje..., a bočica: preporučujem svakako staklenu, ali sad dalje ne znam jer nema koju nisam probala, posebice u fazi kad moja nije htjela piti, pa sam brijala da je do bočice.
A sad, na ovom forumu ima jako dobrih tema koje su meni puno pomogle: npr. neće sjediti, pa ne hoda, pa koliko kila ima vaše dijete. To je bilo u doba dok sam bila u toj fazi i zabrinuta. Moja sada ima dobru kilažu, hoda, vesela je, brbljava - pravi bombončić i mamin najveći ponos i ljubav. Npr. bila mi je super tema o PPD-u jer sam neko vrijeme nakon poroda bila u depresiji, ali da nisam ne bi ni gledala tu temu. Hoću reći, što se mene tiče, u ovih više od 1g koliko sam na forumu, sam naišla na jako dobre teme i u konačnici ja biram što čitam i gdje pišem, a čitam i pišem ili ono što me zabrinjava ili ono što me razveseljava ili ono što me tišti.  I da, u potupnosti izbjegavam teme na pdf zdravlje djece jer nisam pobornik traženja zdravstvenog rješenja za moje dijete preko foruma, nego ako sam zbog nečeg zabrinuta idem kod pedijatra.

----------


## samaritanka

Ja se ovdije ispričavam ako sam ikoga uvrijedila ili navela na nešto što ga je možda učinilo još više nesigurnim u svojoj ulozi kao roditelja jer ovo je prije svega roditeljski forum. Trudim se da nikoga ne vrijeđam jer smatram da vrijeđanje ne nosi ništa dobro. Ne javljam se često, ali sam još uvijek tu. Ne pamtim nikove osim onih koje sam osobno upoznala ili imala neku posebnu vezu. Forum promatram baš kroz te "pozitivne" ljude. Ljudi su različiti, a opet slični. 
Bitno je ne trenirati NEGATIVU...pozitivu treba uvijek izvlačiti naprijed kad padne u sijenu negative...
Ako si umoran i svadljiv... ne piši...ako puno znaš, podjeli svoje znanje s drugima na ugodan način.
Neki si ovdije nabiju imiđ zajedljivca, a ubiti su dragi ljudi...samo slova to nekada ne znaju reći. Ima i obrnutih slučajeva vjerovatno, ali ih ja na svu sreću ne poznajem...

----------


## nenaa

Meni je forum zakon i super, ali ovaj topic mi je   :Crying or Very sad:  . 

Ne znam niti zašto sam takva babasta kokoš pa stalno klikam na njega, ali jako mi je bez veze.

----------


## RozaGroza

Forum je cool. Da nema pravila bio bi prevelik Kaos tu.

 :Love:

----------


## Pups

> Ima jedna stvar koja meni najviše smeta na ovom forumu i znam da se većina neće složiti, a to je da se stalno naglašava da je ovo edukativni forum.
> 
> O.k. svaka čast savjetnicama za dojenje i autosjedalice koje su educirane za davanje savjeta iz tih područja ali ostalo je više-manje razmjenjivanje iskustva roditelja i vlastitih mišljenja. Nema ovdje doktora medicine niti itko daje savjete pod svojim imenom i prezimenom.


Ja se s ovim slažem. No, htjela bi i predložiti nešto. Možda ne bi bilo loše da negdje na istaknutom mjestu (tipa na stranici za login) piše da se na ovom forumu mogu naći savjeti u vezi sa dojenjem ili korištenjem autosjedalica iza kojih udruga stoji ako su pisani od forumašica članica koje su za to educirane.
Od ostalih tema tj. odgovora se udruga ograđuje i treba ih smatrati razmjenom iskustava među roditeljima.
Na taj bi se način dala veća vjerodostojnost odgovorima savjetnica, a ti odgovori po meni to i zaslužuju.

----------


## Audrey

> Audrey, ROLŠUHA!


A čuj, morala sam se i ja javit na ovaj topic, već je sedma strana a još nije bilo mog posta   :Grin:  .

----------


## Danka_

> Ja se s ovim slažem. No, htjela bi i predložiti nešto. Možda ne bi bilo loše da negdje na istaknutom mjestu (tipa na stranici za login) piše da se na ovom forumu mogu naći savjeti u vezi sa dojenjem ili korištenjem autosjedalica iza kojih udruga stoji ako su pisani od forumašica članica koje su za to educirane.
> Od ostalih tema tj. odgovora se udruga ograđuje i treba ih smatrati razmjenom iskustava među roditeljima.
> Na taj bi se način dala veća vjerodostojnost odgovorima savjetnica, a ti odgovori po meni to i zaslužuju.


Moje misljenje je da bi nama forumasicama trebalo stalno blinkati upozorenje o nedavanju medicinskih savjeta.

----------


## Danka_

I jos da dodam, ovaj forum citaju i oni koji se ne ulogiravaju. Pa bi takvu obavijest kakvu predlazes bolje bilo staviti gdje je svi mogu vidjeti. Jer onaj tko se ne ulogirava ni ne vidi tu stranicu. 

I da mogu, uvela bih mogucnost edita postova, neko ograniceno vrijeme nakon postanja.

----------


## Zorana

A sto bi sve islo pod medicinske savjete? 
Npr. i problemi s dojenjem bi mogli tu spadati, a mislim da su savjetnice kompetentnije po ovom pitanju od vecine pedijatara.
Mnogi medicinski savjeti koje sam nasla na ovom forumu su meni i mojoj obitelji bili od velike koristi. (a nisu ih pisale medicinski strucne osobe)
Ja sam uvijek za opciju da se loptica prebaci na onoga tko cita, nikako da se laicima ogranici sloboda pisanja.  :Smile:

----------


## Anci

Pa ja mislim nešto slično kao Zorana.
Taj pdf mi je znao biti od pomoći. I kad su imale kozice, pa proljev i sl.

Vjerujem da ovo pišete pod utjecajem tema tipa "dal da dam antibiotik"...

----------


## Anci

> Taj pdf mi je znao biti od pomoći. I kad su imale kozice, pa proljev i sl.


...i cijepljenje, da.

Ne donosim odluku (općenito govorim) na temelju foruma, no da pomaže, da.

Što bi bez tema o carskom?   :Grin:

----------


## baps

> i problemi s dojenjem bi mogli tu spadati, a mislim da su savjetnice kompetentnije po ovom pitanju od vecine pedijatara


... jesu...

----------


## Zorana

A ja ne bih nikad imala iskustvo kucnog poroda da nije bilo ovog foruma. O dojenju da ne pricam, kozice, sarlah, cijepljenje, kojekakvi drugi dragocjeni savjeti i podijeljena iskustva....

----------


## Danka_

> A sto bi sve islo pod medicinske savjete? 
> Npr. i problemi s dojenjem bi mogli tu spadati, a mislim da su savjetnice kompetentnije po ovom pitanju od vecine pedijatara.
> Mnogi medicinski savjeti koje sam nasla na ovom forumu su meni i mojoj obitelji bili od velike koristi. (a nisu ih pisale medicinski strucne osobe)
> Ja sam uvijek za opciju da se loptica prebaci na onoga tko cita, nikako da se laicima ogranici sloboda pisanja.


Ne, dojenje nije medicinska problematika. 

Takodjer, nisam protiv dijeljenja iskustava vezano za zdravlje. Sudjelujem na forumima pacijenata, i takva su dijeljenja iskustava dragocjena. Ali postoje stvari koje moderatori na takvim forumima ne dozvoljavaju, a to je direktno savjetovanje, "ucini to i to", "uzmi taj i taj lijek", "nemoj pristati na tu i tu terapiju" i slicno. 

Ne optuzujem nikoga ovdje da to radi jer jednostavno nisam niti procitala sve topike gdje se raspravlja o zdravlju, jer niti imam vremena, a bome niti strucnosti za kriticko citanje. Medjutim, upravo zato sto postoji interes da se prica o zdravlju (sto je samo po sebi OK, kao sto rekoh), neminovne su i teme "da li da dam lijek ili ne" i slicno.

----------


## litala

meni je naprosto nevjerojatno da se ovoliko vas ovdje "glodje" oko toga kakav je forum u stvari, kakav bi trebao biti, sto bi trebalo ili ne bi trebalo na njemu pisat, a da - vrlo ocito - niste procitale ovaj topic  :shock:  :shock: 


i jos nesto - forum je djelo svih nas, svih nas koji po njemu skrabamo. kakav god da je - mi smo ga takvim ucinili, svi mi koji smo registrirani korisnici foruma i po njemu pisemo... i uopce mi nisu jasne insinuacije tipa "netko bi trebao reagirati, netko bi trebao ovo-ono"?? tko je taj netko? duh sveti (ispricavam se vjernicima   :Kiss:  )?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

reagirajte, odgovorite, uputite, pomozite, napravite nesto ako vidite da je potreba!

budite ponosne na svoje reakcije i doprinos, nemojte samo prosipati zuc...   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

> Možda ne bi bilo loše da negdje na istaknutom mjestu (tipa na stranici za login) piše da se na ovom forumu mogu naći savjeti u vezi sa dojenjem ili korištenjem autosjedalica iza kojih udruga stoji ako su pisani od forumašica članica koje su za to educirane.


Koliko sam ja vidjela, svaka savjetnica ili polaznica edukacije u svom potpisu nosi svoj status.
Ako sam "odlučila vjerovati" Rodinim savjetnicama, (što osobno jesam za sve što se tiče korištenja autosjedalica, dojenja i nadohrane) a ne ići po informaciju kod svoje pedijatrice ili nekog trećeg, tada ću svaku pitati za problem vezan uz njenu domenu.
Osim toga, ako sam zdravorazumski odlučila poštivati obavezu cijepljenja djeteta onda se zna da će mi sve relevantne info pružiti djetetov pedijatar, a na Rodinom forumu, između ostalih, pišu i ljudi koji drugačije gledaju na cijepljenje. Osobno me to ne zanima više nego što sam (bila)znatiželjna koji su njihovi razlozi. 
Tiče se to i skidanja temperature ili bilo koje medicinske intervencije, odgovornost je na roditelju da zdravorazumski, po svojoj savjesti odluči: javiti se pedijatru ili poslušati savjete s topica. 
Osobno, tu nemam nikakve dileme: javljam se pedijatru, osim ako se ne radi o nečem bezazlenom, tipa zaštopanog nosića, pa netko već ima iskustva s tim.
Vrlo jednostavno.

Već kad sam spomenula zaštopani nosić moram reći da sam najbolji savjet (koji mi pedijatar vjerojatno ne bi dao) našla na forumu. Naime dijete nije moglo disati, a kamoli sisati zbog čega je bila jako razdražljiva i plačljiva, noći su bile najteže. 
I onda sam pročitala da osim fiziološke tijekom dana, možemo staviti pored djetetovog uzglavlja glavicu nasjeckanog crvenog luka zamotanog u gazi. To sam jedne prilike stavila i zbog sebe: nema tog nosa koji neće prodisati!

----------


## pomikaki

nasjeckani luk, ludnica...
moje dijete je propuzalo zbog rode, zdravo dijete sam skoro učinila invalidom jer nigdje nisam našla upute da dijete ne držim stalno na mekanom krevetu i ne dižem za ručice. Nisam imala baš redovit pristup internetu, ali imala sam patronažnu, pedijatricu i literature. I nigdje drugdje taj osnovni podatak nisam saznala.

Dragi moji, uzmite što vam odgovara, ostalo preskočite.
Ako nemate kritičnosti dovoljno da odlučite što vama od svega ponuđenog odgovara, ostaje vam samo slijepo slijediti što vam drugi kažu, i tada se osjećate zbunjeni jer vam netko govori jedno a drugi drugo. Ali da bi znali sami ocijeniti treba se puno pročitati i puno učiti, imati neku svoju sliku u glavi _odakle_ potječu ti savjeti, od koje vrste uvjerenja.

Netko će vam reći da žena nakon poroda 40 dana ne smije prati kosu. Bit ćete zbunjeni ili ćete se smijati, dok ne shvatite odakle potječe taj savjet - iz vremena kad je život žene bio puno ozbiljnije ugrožen nakon poroda i otklanjala se svaka mogućnost da nešto pođe po zlu. Kad znate porijeklo nekog uvjerenja lakše ćete odlučiti što je ispravno a što nije.

Ja se inače trudim da uz svaki savjet napišem da je to samo moje mišljenje ili iskustvo, nekad dodam i to da nisam savjetnica i da imam samo jedno dijete koje nije još ni dovoljno naraslo da se mogu vidjeti posljedice mog odgoja. Na osnovu toga svatko neka odluči koliko će mi vjerovati.

----------


## Sirius Black

Pomikaki, nisam mislila na sebe i ja uvijek tražim više izvora i naravno da ne vjerujem slijepo nekome ko piše pod nickom na forumu, ali ima ljudi koji vjeruju, pogotovo ako piše na rodinom forumu. Ponekad se držim nekih savjeta s forum kad nema vremena tražiti nešto drugo.

Npr. piše se i o tablicama dohrane, ja još nikad nisam vidjela da je itko stavio bilo kakav izvor podataka napisan od stručne osobe. Stalno se spominje who a nigdje bar link na konkretne informacije. I onda opet na kraju sama sve tražim.

Što se tiče mekanog kreveta, misliš li da ne bi to već negdje u literaturi bilo spomenuto da je baš "osnovni podatak". Ili su neke stvari prenapuhane. Npr. bila sam nedavno kod fizijatra pa sam razgovarala s njim i o P. jer malo kasni u motorici i tak. Pa pita dr. kad je mogla čvrsto sjediti i ja velim da se s 10 mj. sama posjela a s 9 je mogla čvrsto sjediti kad smo ju stavili, da li bi mogla ranije ne znam jer ju nismo uopće posjedali, na što me zbunjeno gledao odakle mi to da se to ne smije.

----------


## Dijana

> Npr. bila sam nedavno kod fizijatra pa sam razgovarala s njim i o P. jer malo kasni u motorici i tak. Pa pita dr. kad je mogla čvrsto sjediti i ja velim da se s 10 mj. sama posjela a s 9 je mogla čvrsto sjediti kad smo ju stavili, da li bi mogla ranije ne znam jer ju nismo uopće posjedali, na što me zbunjeno gledao odakle mi to da se to ne smije


I naša curka se kasno počela posjedati sama, i naša pedijatrica je imala istu priču-da zašto je nismo posjedali? I ja je počela posjedati, da bi *fizijatar* na to poludio i da odakle nama takva ideja-dijete se ne smije posjedati, već sjedi kad to može samo. Eto odakle nama da se to ne smije. Fizijatar ipak malo više zna o motorici od pedijatra, zar ne?

----------


## nenaa

Ja uvijek koristim više izvora, pa nije mi forum biblija, ali da je koristan i dobro dođe je. Usporedim par izvora, pitam pedicu i nešto se skombinira. Nit su djeca knjiga po pedijatriji, niti mi netko može standardizirat dijete. 
Moja pedica me je  :shock:  gledala kad sam joj pokazala snimku od L. kako se sa 5 mj. drži sama za ogradicu od kreveta i skače tojing tojing. I kazala mi "ne smijete je tako stavljati, NE SMIJETE!!!". A tko ju je stavio. Sama se popela, a ja je našla tako u krevetu. Ona meni da to baš i nije normalno i da nije bilo roda forum mamica ja bih umrla od brige. Tu sam saznala da je sve ok i da ima još djece koja su svakakvih napredaka.

----------


## pomikaki

> Pomikaki, nisam mislila na sebe i ja uvijek tražim više izvora i naravno da ne vjerujem slijepo nekome ko piše pod nickom na forumu, ali ima ljudi koji vjeruju, pogotovo ako piše na rodinom forumu.


Ma znam ja da nisi mislila na mene...
Odgovaram općenito, hoću reći, kad se čovjek osjeća zbunjen različitim savjetima treba proučiti bolje problematiku i formirati svoje mišljenje. Tko traži instant rješenje (razumijem i takve, nema svatko vremena kraj malog djeteta), mora biti zbunjen ovim silnim raspravama.

----------


## nenaa

Ili recimo kad sam spomenula pedici nakon svih osipa, rana i gljiva na pipici da bih probala polako skidati pelene (bespelenaštvom), i da sam to čitala na Rodi i Roda forumu, skoro da mi je preporučila uputnicu za psihijatra. I još me pitala koliko sam često na "TOJ RODI" i kako one truju mame dezinformacijama, i kako oni (čitaj struka) ne znaju više kako se obraniti od svakakvih glupih i opasnih pitanja koja mame postavljaju čitajući te  stvari.
I ja ću naravno po svom, i pomikaki mi nabaci par savjeta, i posudi potreban pribor i nema osipa. I sve je krasno.  Sad kad idemo teti doktorici stavimo tu bljak jednokratnu u previjalištu pred sestrom, namjerno da se zna da je samo za doktoricu. I čim izađemo skidamo i još ja govorim maloj "daj da mama skine FUJ!"

----------


## Sirius Black

Pa i ja pišem o fizijatru. Nije se čudio da ju nismo posjedali cijelo vrijeme jer to jest štetno kad još nije spremna, nego da to nismo pokušavali uopće. Ja sam ostala zbunjena kad me pitao kad je mogla čvrsto sjediti bez oslonca, a on kad sam rekla da prije 9 mj. (ili 8,5) nije sjedila uopće.

O tome se radi, o nekim stvarima i stručnjaci imaju različita mišljenja, ne može onda netko tko s medicinom nema veze davati savjete o tome i zgražati se ako netko radi drugačije.
Ili npr. pročitam tekst od dr. Polovine o štetnosti hodalica, ali normalnim tonom napisan i više u stilu "ne bi ih se trebalo upotrebljavati jer mogu biti štetne" a ovdje čim se spomene hodalica i sl. odmah ima malo pretjeranih reakcija. 

Ili npr. kad sam razmišljala da li da mm da par žlica vode bebi od 5 mj. kad mene nije bilo doma, dobila sam odgovor da i najmanja količina vode mijenja crijevnu mikrofloru ili tak nešto, a onda sam našla neke linkove na forumu na istraživanje iz 1922. 

Mislim da se u puno stvari bezrazložno stvara panika i zato i puno liječnika koluta očima kad čuju za rode. Pa popljuju i ono dobro. 
Puno dobrih stvari rade Rode, ali nažalost uvijek se slika u javnosti temelji na ovim lošijim.

----------


## nenaa

A moja frendica je rodila pred 4 mj. I nakon 10 dana lijepog dojenja zove me jedan dan, i nakon šta su me već sve prozvale luđakinjom (zbog mojeg "na forumu ovo i ono), ali stalno pitaju kad im nešto treba da pogledam,. Nakon 10 dana zove ona mene i  :Crying or Very sad:   nema mlijeka u cicama i rekla joj patronažna i pedijatrica da nema mlijeka i još joj ugura letak jednog proizvođača i preporuči bočice, a ja  :shock: . Ja nisam nažalost dojila. Prekasno sam ovdje stigla. I isprintam joj tekstove o skoku i svemu i svačemu i kažem joj čitaj i traži i ne odustaj. I mučila se je nekih 2 dana i evo je već 4 mj. doji ko luda. I mogla bi još koje siroče podojit. 
Tako da je forum za takve većinu stvari edukativan i super.

----------


## Dijana

Uh, oprosti, pročitala sam da vam je to pedijatar rekao. To posjedanje inače mi je mrlja kod naše inače izvrsne pedijatrice, jer sam iz djetetovog ponašanja vidjela da savjet, koji je ona dala (posjedajte dijete) nije dobar. 
Mala se bacala na trbuh, pa bi se dizala (kao da se pripremala posjesti), a ja sam je po njenoj uputi, dizala i stavljala u sjedeći položaj.  :Rolling Eyes:  (ma mislim koja sam i ja budala bila), pa nije dijete lutka, kako ga staviš, tako će stajati. 
Srećom smo odmah otišli i kod fizijatra i uskoro je sve sjelo  :Laughing:  na svoje mjesto.

----------


## nenaa

I toliko sam toga korisnog ovdje naučila (čak i bistru juhu kuhat i da vlažnim maramicama mogu i masni filter od centralnog očistit  :Laughing:  ), da jedva čekam drugo dijete. SVE NA POPRAVNI. I jako sam puno mišljenja promjenila od kad sam tu došla. Meni je bilo tako malo bez veze vidjet da mama doji vani, ustvari nije mi bilo bez veze nego nisam znala šta da mislim. Nekako ne definiran osjećaj. Sad ajmo sise van. Majke mi za drugo ima da papa gdje mi dođe. 
Jako sam puno stvari u glavi stavila na mjesto. I zato NE DIRAJTE MI RODA FORUM!  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

pa kako među pedijatrima ima onih koji valjaju gluposti (gdje ih samo nađete takve? meni prvo što je recimo neonatolog rekao je o tom famoznom skoku u razvoju i da se ne preplašim) tako ih ima i ovdje (i per definitionem sigurno i više; više dobrih, ali i više pogrešnih savjeta). ne vidim što je tu tako čudno.

hoće li netko staviti luk pored djetetovog uzglavlja, hoće li furati se na bespelenaštvo je jedna stvar, al kad netko dođe po savjet hoće li lijek koji inače prepisuju liječnici uzimati ili ne, hoće li u rizičnoj trudnoći odbijati uzv, jer je to sad tako cool odbijati kao i ostali - tu za mene završava sva zezancija. ako imaš nedoumice - obrati se tom liječniku ili odi po savjet drugom! dijagnozu "na daljinu" ne daju ni (ozbiljni) liječnici, a kamo li da bi je trebali davati mi - laici. uz sve na forumu vlada opasna vrsta nonšalancije i a priori bahatog odbijanja svega što dolazi iz medicinske struke. što će se kad tad obiti nekome o glavu.

a često mnogi zaboravljaju da se radi o krhkom dobu djece za koje tražimo savjete, tako da s velikom dozom opreza dajem i primam savjete, pa makar bili tako "benigni" tj. "izverzirani" kao teme o dojenju.

----------


## leonisa

> Pa pita dr. kad je mogla čvrsto sjediti i ja velim da se s 10 mj. sama posjela a s 9 je mogla čvrsto sjediti kad smo ju stavili, da li bi mogla ranije ne znam jer ju nismo uopće posjedali, na što me zbunjeno gledao odakle mi to da se to ne smije.


evo, nas zna da se ne smije.

----------


## NanoiBeba

mc, otprilike se slažm s tvojim postom. Ali na temu lječnika evo jedna. Moje mlađe dijete je alergičar i povremeno treba uzimati Ventolin i prošle godine mi je doktor rekao da se lijek ne smije naglo prestati uzimati nego smanjuješ dozu. I kako se radi o važnom i ne bezazlenom lijeku ja to lijepo zapamtim. I evo ove godine ista priča, isto doktor i ja velim kako se nisam usudila prestati davati lijek naglo, a doktor će meni: a to je zastarjelo, sada po novom se može.

po tom bi se dalo zaključiti da smo svi mi pokusni kunići.

----------


## Pups

> Pups prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Možda ne bi bilo loše da negdje na istaknutom mjestu (tipa na stranici za login) piše da se na ovom forumu mogu naći savjeti u vezi sa dojenjem ili korištenjem autosjedalica iza kojih udruga stoji ako su pisani od forumašica članica koje su za to educirane.
> 
> 
> Koliko sam ja vidjela, svaka savjetnica ili polaznica edukacije u svom potpisu nosi svoj status.
> Ako sam "odlučila vjerovati" Rodinim savjetnicama, (što osobno jesam za sve što se tiče korištenja autosjedalica, dojenja i nadohrane) a ne ići po informaciju kod svoje pedijatrice ili nekog trećeg, tada ću svaku pitati za problem vezan uz njenu domenu.


Ja se s ovim apsolutno slažem.
Ono što sam htjela reći je da mi se čini kontradiktorno to da se ovaj forum deklarira kao savjetodavni, a istovremeno se često napominje da stavovi forumaša ne reprezentiraju stavove udruge.

Ako negdje bude pisalo iza kakvih savjeta udruga stoji, onda mi se čini da je zbrka manja. 

I onda će savjeti o dojenju i autosjedalicama biti ono što ovaj forum razlikuje od drugih u smislu da se ovdje mogu naći kvalitetne i točne informacije iz provjerenih izvora. Ja to znam jer forum pratim već dugo, ali za nekoga tko ga prvi put vidi, ovo može biti korisna informacija.

----------


## mama courage

nano, znam o čemu pričaš (mojoj mami se svojevremeno predlagalo da dijete smije spavati samo na stomaku, a meni, dvadesetak godina kasnije da nikako ne smije na stomaku. neonatolog u bolnici je to objasnio i u prisustvu moje mame koja je baš navela kako su nju svojevremeno podučavali), samo ja to ne bih nazvala "pokusnim kunićima", jer mi to ima neku ružnu konotaciju. jednostavno znanost napreduje, mišljenja se mijenjaju, dolazi se do novih saznanja i ne znam što je tu sad toliko začuđavajuće. ne vidim ništa maliciozno u tome. s druge strane niti smatram da su liječnici nadriljudi ili da ne mogu pogriješiti, da među njima ima svakakvih (mada sam ja uglavnom imala sreću da upoznam divne ljude kojima potpuno vjerujem). al da (u segmentu o kojem pričamo) znaju više od mene - to po meni stoji. zato sam ja tu kad ih treba razvoditi na najbezbolniji način  :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

> Ono što sam htjela reći je da mi se čini kontradiktorno to da se ovaj forum deklarira kao savjetodavni, a istovremeno se često napominje da stavovi forumaša ne reprezentiraju stavove udruge.


Ovo nije kontradiktorno.
Nisu svi forumaši članovi Udruge.
A svi daju savjete u najboljoj namjeri, zar ne?

----------


## NanoiBeba

mc, ovo sa spavanjem je dobar primjer. A za pokusne kuniće sam napisala zato jer se kod nas radi o kratkom periodu. Prošle sezone je bila jedna priča a ove druga. naravno da se sve razvija.

----------


## Deaedi

Slažem se sa mc:



> hoće li netko staviti luk pored djetetovog uzglavlja, hoće li furati se na bespelenaštvo je jedna stvar, al kad netko dođe po savjet hoće li lijek koji inače prepisuju liječnici uzimati ili ne, hoće li u rizičnoj trudnoći odbijati uzv, jer je to sad tako cool odbijati kao i ostali - tu za mene završava sva zezancija. ako imaš nedoumice - obrati se tom liječniku ili odi po savjet drugom! dijagnozu "na daljinu" ne daju ni (ozbiljni) liječnici, a kamo li da bi je trebali davati mi - laici. uz sve na forumu vlada opasna vrsta nonšalancije i a priori bahatog odbijanja svega što dolazi iz medicinske struke. što će se kad tad obiti nekome o glavu. 
> 
> a često mnogi zaboravljaju da se radi o krhkom dobu djece za koje tražimo savjete, tako da s velikom dozom opreza dajem i primam savjete, pa makar bili tako "benigni" tj. "izverzirani" kao teme o dojenju.


Na internetu nedostaje klinička impresija, a to je često presudno kod propisivanja određene terapije ili davanja medicinskog savjeta. Kvaliteta i stručnost liječnika u velikoj mjeri upravo ovisi o toj impresiji, odnosno procjeni kliničkog stanja pacijenta i sposobnosti sagledavanja cijele slike. A internet tu dimenziju nema. Ima samo parcijalne informacije zabrinute mame, njeno laičko tumačenje medicinskih nalaza i stanja sebe ili djeteta, i na osnovi tih krnjih informacija joj neke osobe pod nekim nickom xyz daju medicinske savjete i često kontriraju savjetima liječnika, najčešće pedijatra. 

I svaka čast educiranim svjetnicama za npr. dojenje, ali nikako mi se ne sviđa anonimnost, dakle ne postoji nikakva odgovornost za izrečene savjete. Dalje, da li je titula "savjetnica za dojenje" verificirana od strane nadležnih tijela RH, npr. Ministarstva zdravstva? Da li ta titula nosi neke određene obveze konstantne edukacije, vođenja evidencije djelovanja određene savjetnice i sl. 
Ako je tu titulu dodijelilo npr. neko strano tijelo npr. LLL ili sl. da li je ta organizacija verificirana u RH, da li ima dozvolu za davanje takvih titula i sl.

Naime, ako ja idem po savjet bilo koje vrste kod nekog tko ima neku titulu (od doktora preko kiropraktičara do frizera i brokera), očekujem da ima dozvolu za rad od nadležnog tijela, da da netko kontrolira i da postoji neka odgovornost za ono što mi je rekao/napravio.

Ovo govorim u dobroj namjeri i mislim da bi Udruga svakako trebala poduzeti korake prema nadležnim tijelima da se regulira djelovanje u tom smislu.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ako je netko sumnjao, potpisujem MC i Deaedi   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> Statistika LLLI-a
> 
> LLLI nudi informacije na 23 jezika, uključujući Brailleovo pismo 
> Približno 41 000 voditelja je akreditirano u 45 godina 
> Preko 7 200 akreditiranih voditelja širom svijeta pomaže majkama pri dojenju kroz mjesečne sastanke, telefonska savjetovanja te e-mailove i rad s medicinskim osobljem 
> LLLI izdaje dva dvomjesečnika; New Beginnings, koji se šalje dues-paying članovima, te Leaven, za voditelje. Kao tromjesečnike LLLI izdaje Breastfeeding Abstracts za medicinsko osoblje i voditelje, a također i Continuum izdanje za članove The Alumnae Association. 
> U prosincu 2002. LLLI je izdao treće prerađeno izdanje knjige The Breastfeeding Answer Book (BAB). U siječnju je prvi puta postala dostupna i u CD ROM formatu. Ova najtraženija, proširena knjiga o dojenju u nekoliko je mjeseci prodana u 11 000 primjeraka te 2 000 kopija na CD-ROM-u 
> Besplatan broj za pomoć u dojenju mjesečno ima preko 10 000 poziva 
> LLLI-ov CBI (Centar za informacije o dojenju) ima podatke o 37 000 istraživanja, s više od 400 kategorija podataka o dojenju, što ga čini najvećom svjetskom knjižnicom s istraživanjima vezanima uz dojenje 
> ...


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=113&Show=1025

ovo mi je dovoljno, a da ne spominjme logičnost savjeta, to što naše Ministarstvo uopće ne interesira ta problematika me uopće ne čudi
mogli su bar financirati 0800 SOS telefon
nisu niti to
mogli su bar učiniti nešto da se sabotažni "savjeti" patronažnih i pedijatara više ne šire uokolo
ili bar da više ne čujemo opasni zahtjev sestre na otpustu iz rodilišta. da se beba ne smije voziti u AS, jer kao mora biti na ravnom
....

----------


## pomikaki

> ...al kad netko dođe po savjet hoće li lijek koji inače prepisuju liječnici uzimati ili ne, hoće li u rizičnoj trudnoći odbijati uzv, jer je to sad tako cool odbijati kao i ostali - tu za mene završava sva zezancija. ako imaš nedoumice - obrati se tom liječniku ili odi po savjet drugom! dijagnozu "na daljinu" ne daju ni (ozbiljni) liječnici, a kamo li da bi je trebali davati mi - laici. uz sve na forumu vlada opasna vrsta nonšalancije i a priori bahatog odbijanja svega što dolazi iz medicinske struke. što će se kad tad obiti nekome o glavu.


A kako onda objasniti katarstrofalne savjete koje žene dobivaju o dojenju? Tu mi je liječnička struka jako izgubila kredibilitet. Ako im ne možeš vjerovati po nekim elementarnim pitanjima, kako im vjerovati po ostalima?

Da se razumijemo, idem ja kod liječnika, ali samo kad zbilja moram, i savjet liječnika uzimam s dozom opreza. Koja je po meni potrebna. To nije bahato odbijanje, ali ako liječnik ne želi u dve rečenice meni objasniti svoju terapiju, i to smatram bahatim. I sumnjivim.

----------


## pomikaki

Da uopće ne ulazim kako su me bezveze i bez potrebe izmasakrirali na porodu, da ne skrenemo opet u te vode. Ali bilo je zbilja nepotrebno i nehumano to što su radili, a ja sam još jako dobro prošla.

----------


## mama courage

pomikaki, biram liječnika koji mi odgovara i u kojeg imam (ogromnog) povjerenja. no i tad uvijek idem na drugo mišljenje. tj. moji liječnici se (zbog kompleksnosti mojih zdravstvenih problema) često i sami konzultiraju sa svojim kolegama prije nego što meni predlože terapiju. 

sukus: uopće ne idem kod liječnika čije bi savjete primala s dozom opreza. jednostavno je tako

p.s. sve ono što su mi pedijatar/neonatolog rekli o dojenju/dohrani do sada se potvrdilo na ovim stranicama kao točno (naravno ne treba smetnuti s uma da ja prema adaptiranom nemam takav rigorozan stav kao sto ovdje preovladava).

----------


## Anci

> Da se razumijemo, idem ja kod liječnika, ali samo kad zbilja moram, i savjet liječnika uzimam s dozom opreza. Koja je po meni potrebna. To nije bahato odbijanje, ali ako liječnik ne želi u dve rečenice meni objasniti svoju terapiju, i to smatram bahatim. I sumnjivim.


Ja bih to ili riješila s njim ili mijenjala liječnika.

----------


## Dijana

Osobno, iako vjerujem svojim liječnicima, uvijek njihove savjete primam s dozom opreza. Jer su i oni samo ljudi, i jer se i njima može potkrasti greška. Jednom nam je farmaceutkinja dala pogrešnu uputu za pripremu antibiotika (ono kad dobiješ prah pa ga sam smućkaš ako se pokaže potrebnim). Da nisam čitala uputstva, i nakon što sam ustanovila neslaganje s njenim uputama, zvanja pedijatrice, djetetu bi pogrešno dozirala antibiotik.

----------


## mama courage

dijana, na takvu dozu opreza nisam mislila (to se podrazumijeva). a mislim ni pomikaki.

----------


## sladjanaf

> p.s. sve ono što su mi pedijatar/neonatolog rekli o dojenju/dohrani do sada se potvrdilo na ovim stranicama kao točno (naravno ne treba smetnuti s uma da ja prema adaptiranom nemam takav rigorozan stav kao sto ovdje preovladava).


mc, ja si utvaram da je to zato što si bila u švicarskoj?

jer si utvaram da medicinski radnici koji se brinu za novorođenčad u švicarskoj znaju puno više i novije od naših.

a što se tiče savjetnica i njihovih verificiranih svjedodžbi - meni taj papir ne bi promijenio ništa u mišljenju koje je najbolje, vjerovanju i povjerenju koje je neupitno. jer i teta babica u nekoj bolnici ima papir, ilitiga verificiranu svjedodžbu, a o dojenju ne zna ništa ili zna jako malo.
meni papir nije mjerilo.
ali to sam samo ja.

----------


## pomikaki

*MC*, da, to je druga situacija, ja nemam većih zdravstvenih problema tako da idem samo ginekologu i zubaru. 
Ali recimo pedijatrica postoji samo jedna u meni najbližem gradu (dobro, s njom sam više manje zadovoljna, premda je to ona ista o kojoj priča *nenaa *  :Smile:  ), a tamo gdje sam živjela prije bilo ih je više ali svi s daleko prevelikim brojem pacijenata tako da si bio sretan što te hoće bilo koji uzeti. Tako da u tom slučaju nisam baš imala izbora.

Hoću reći, nemamo uvijek svi izbora, ili smo došli s bolesnim djetetom kod pedijatra koji prepisuje sumnjivu terapiju, i meni je super što mogu pročitati različita iskustva i odlučiti trebam li poslušati doktora ili možda po drugo mišljenje.

A što se tiče dojenja, ja nisam imala loših iskustava jer sam dojila bez problema, ali mnogi jesu, i ne bi bilo veliko čudo, čini mi se, da žena s problemima kod dojenja obiđe 3 doktora i svi joj samo izreklamiraju ad.

Ruku na srce, i farmaceutska industrija je samo industrija. I to prilično opaka.

----------


## Deaedi

> a što se tiče savjetnica i njihovih verificiranih svjedodžbi - meni taj papir ne bi promijenio ništa u mišljenju koje je najbolje, vjerovanju i povjerenju koje je neupitno. jer i teta babica u nekoj bolnici ima papir, ilitiga verificiranu svjedodžbu, a o dojenju ne zna ništa ili zna jako malo. 
> meni papir nije mjerilo. 
> ali to sam samo ja.


Meni je vidiš to jako bitno. To mi daje neku sigurnost da se ne radi o nekom nadriljičništvu ili šarlatanstvu. Za sve struke. 

Čuj, i onaj dr. Filipović je super glumio doktora u Vinogradskoj, ali hvala lijepo, ipak ne bi njemu pod nož.

----------


## Amalthea

:Crying or Very sad:  

Pa ne mogu vjerovati da se sad i znanje savjetnica dovodi u pitanje... nakon što godine provedu u školovanju.

----------


## AdioMare

Što se tiče Rodinih *savjetnica za dojenje*, razmišljam kao i Slađana, meni papir ne bi ništa promijenio, niti mi je taj isti papir (liječnička diploma pedijatra) riješio problem svojevremeno. Riješila ga je Rodina savjetnica na SOS telefonu.
To se tiče dojenja.
Ostale medicinske savjete ne razmatram po forumu, informacije ne dajem jer nisam stručna, a savjete jako filtriram.

----------


## Deaedi

> Pa ne mogu vjerovati da se sad i znanje savjetnica dovodi u pitanje... nakon što godine provedu u školovanju.


Nitko ne dovodi u pitanje znanje, tim više jer ga nisam mjerodavna procijeniti. Samo sam pitala da li je to znanje verificirano u obliku neke stručne kvalifikacije, odobrene od nadležnog tijela. Tim više što se radi o po tvojim riječima godinama školovanja, zar ne bi bilo u interesu da se to znanje i službeno potvrdi?

----------


## Amalthea

Koje bi to, prema tebi, nadležno tijelo trebalo izdavati takvu potvrdu?

----------


## mamma san

Deadi, o savjetnicama se pisalo i pisalo....posvuda i na ovom forumu.

Vjerovatno će i koja odgovoriti na tvoje pitanje o sumnji u njihovo znanje. 

Do tada...imaš hrpu tekstova na portalu, pisama podrška vladinih institucija, ministarstva itd itd itd...

e za tvoju info evo ti neki ogledni članak na našem portalu o njima
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=113&Show=1043

I još nešto...nemoj misliti da su naše mame savjetnice za dojenje samo mame...imaju one i nekih drugih diploma...

I moram ti reći....onak duboko duboko...strahovito me razočarao ovakav pristup jedne "dugovječne" forumašice na ovom forumu. Ono..baš mi je žao.

----------


## MGrubi

> , zar ne bi bilo u interesu da se to znanje i službeno potvrdi?


bilo bi u interesu savjetnica
ali bi "uvrijedilo" doktorski ego, jer bi po tome bile iznad njih kad je u pitanju dojenje

----------


## enchi

Nadovezala bih se da masa stručnjaka ima potvrde, diplome, certifikate i sl. ali nemaju savjeti, volje, znanja itd., itd. i šta im to vrijedi!  :/ 
Htjedoh reći, nije to ono što je najbitnije niti garantira kvalitetu.
Trebalo bi...ali ne, ne uvijek!
Ima i obrnutih primjera a savjetnice za dojenje su baš to - nisu pedijatrice ali znatno kompetentnije koliko sam imala prilike se uvjeriti, kao i patronažne!

----------


## pomikaki

> Pa ne mogu vjerovati da se sad i znanje savjetnica dovodi u pitanje... nakon što godine provedu u školovanju.


  :Love:   ne plači draga...
istina, i savjetnica je na kraju školovan čovjek s papirom, ali opet samo čovjek. Kao što je liječnik školovan i ima papire, ali je opet samo čovjek. Znači da svatko može počiniti greške. Ja vjerujem da svi redom imaju najbolje namjere, ali smatram da je najbolje da se i sama dodatno informiram na područjima koja su mi posebno bitna. 

Razlika je možda u tome što su liječnici za svoj posao plaćeni... istina kod nas prilično jadno. No nekad se moglo muljati jako puno. Neki su se školovali zbog ideala a neki zbog para. Čula sam da se danas puno manje ljudi odlučuje za tu struku... faks je težak, posao naporan, plaće nisu nešto, a ne može se više ni muljati.

Dakle savjetnice rade svoj posao samo iz ideala (sad već sama sa sobom diskutiram).
Ipak se njihovo školovanje teže može usporediti s medicinskim faksom.
Ali izgleda da od cijelog tog faksa neki zaborave na osnovne stvari.

Meni je drago da postoje i jedni i drugi, ali mi je drago da mi ni jedni ni drugi puno ne trabaju.
 :Kiss:   svima.

----------


## pomikaki

pardon... savjetnice za dojenje nemaju papire?   :Embarassed:

----------


## kinder

> a što se tiče savjetnica i njihovih verificiranih svjedodžbi - meni taj papir ne bi promijenio ništa u mišljenju koje je najbolje, vjerovanju i povjerenju koje je neupitno. jer i teta babica u nekoj bolnici ima papir, ilitiga verificiranu svjedodžbu, a o dojenju ne zna ništa ili zna jako malo. 
> meni papir nije mjerilo. 
> ali to sam samo ja.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Meni je vidiš to jako bitno. To mi daje neku sigurnost da se ne radi o nekom nadriljičništvu ili šarlatanstvu. Za sve struke. 
> 
> Čuj, i onaj dr. Filipović je super glumio doktora u Vinogradskoj, ali hvala lijepo, ipak ne bi njemu pod nož.


 Kakav bi tvoj stav bio da na ovom forumu ima i članica Udruge koje su doktorice i savjetnice za dojenje, bi li im više vjerovala nego nekim drugim savjetnicama ?

----------


## Pups

> Pups prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ono što sam htjela reći je da mi se čini kontradiktorno to da se ovaj forum deklarira kao savjetodavni, a istovremeno se često napominje da stavovi forumaša ne reprezentiraju stavove udruge.
> 
> 
> Ovo nije kontradiktorno.
> Nisu svi forumaši članovi Udruge.
> A svi daju savjete u najboljoj namjeri, zar ne?


Pa da. Naravno da su savjeti u najboljoj namjeri. 
Ali ja sam pri tome sklona vjerovati savjetnicama, a preispitivati i ne uzimati zdravo za gotovo savjete drugih forumaša.
Moj prijedlog nije uopće kritika forumu niti Udruzi, dapače, mislim da bi bilo dobro da se naglasi da Udruga stoji iza savjetnica i da postovi savjetnica na pdf Problemi i poteškoće u dojenju dobiju na važnosti i onim čitateljima koji tu nisu dugo i ne znaju koliko godina obrazovanja titula "Savjetnica za dojenje" nosi.
Nadam se da me ne shvaćate zlonamjerno, jer mi je namjera upravo suprotna.

----------


## Maslačkica

Potpisujem Enchi, Pomikaki i MGrubi... 

I prije nego što sam došla na ovaj forum nisam baš vjerovala doktorima - zašto? Zato što sam jedno vrijeme hodala od doktora do doktora davali mi različite dijagnoze, terapije itd. koje su bile skroz drugačije i na kraju pročitam na tabletama koje sam dobila od specijaliste za migrenu da su to tablete za srce, ali se NE SMIJU davati ljudima sa nižim tlakom. Niži tlak imam, niko ga nije mjerio, od tableta odustala. 

Ali, uzimajući u ozbir zainteresiranost za posao,ljubav prema poslu, pa čak i sam karakter doktora, njihov stav "nedodirljivosti", pitanje ili informacija im je kao uvreda i to sve stavljajući na stranu uzimam u obzir jedino RAZLIČITU PRAKSU od države do države - a s obzirom da me ovaj forum informirao o porodu koji se spomenuo ovdje, a ja spominjem i cjepljenje, i gdje sam saznala da može drugačije iako me ubjeđuju i sad da ne može praksa drugih država i doktora to pobija... 

Mislim da kada neko pita za savjet valjda očekuje i odgovor, a sam za sebe odlučuje. 
I uzmimo slučaj male Karle koja je bila u medicinskoj ustavnovi, prošla najgore što je mogla i nikom ništa... niti odgovornosti niti išta, a bila kod medicinske struke.
I takvih slučajeva jako puno...

----------


## Kaae

Daleko sam od Deaedinog odvjetnika, ali mislim da je njezin post/prijedlog krivo shvacen.

Ne mogu trenutno otvoriti tekst(ove) na portalu pa ne znam sto tocno tamo pise, ali, osobno sam postove ovako dozivjela - mislim da Deaedi nije zeljela reci da ne vjeruje savjetnicama, vec da bi bilo bolje/transparentnije kad bi informacije o imenima, zavrsenim tecajevima i sl. takodjer bile dostupne. Potpuno konstruktivan prijedlog.

Mislim da nitko ne potcjenjuje trud i rad savjetnica.

----------


## mama courage

> Pa ne mogu vjerovati da se sad i znanje savjetnica dovodi u pitanje... nakon što godine provedu u školovanju.


a zašto se (načelno) ne bi smjelo dovoditi u pitanje njihovo znanje ? pa i čak _nakon godina provedenih u školovanju_ ? 

liječničko znanje se smije dovoditi u pitanje ? al' savjetnica za dojenje ne smije ?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Maslačkica

Pa da, ali u  potpisu im piše da su savjetnice za dojenje... ili polaznice edukacije za dojenje... 

I da, pa možda i nije loše da se nekako to navede (a nema to u gornjim postovima navedeno?), jer možda nove forumašice ne znaju... 
Možda u info postovima na svakom pdf-u da se navede lista savjetnica za dojenje  i polaznica? 

I da, ali već sam jednom to napomenula - pa nisam banula na forum eto tek tako. Prvo sam čitala mjesecima tekstove (i priznajem da sam nakon tih mjeseci tek skontala da postoji forum), ali do tada mi je portal bio dovoljan, jer sam vala imala i šta pročitati... 

Tako da mislim da je prava šteta za forumašice koje nisu pročitale ili ne čitaju tekstove sa portala, pa makar i prošlo njihovo dojenje, jer možda mogu prenijeti znanje neko o istom.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  
> 
> Pa ne mogu vjerovati da se sad i znanje savjetnica dovodi u pitanje... nakon što godine provedu u školovanju.
> 
> 
> a zašto se (načelno) ne bi smjelo dovoditi u pitanje njihovo znanje ? pa i čak _nakon godina provedenih u školovanju_ ? 
> ...


Pa dobro kažeš... ne možemo biti jednostrani...

----------


## Maslačkica

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Amalthea prvotno napisa
> ...


Pobježe mi... iako ja ne dovodim u pitanje (možda ću jednom, ne znam..) iz razloga što mi njihovi savjeti imaju logike, ne kose se sa "prirodom", i ovo sa logikom - više mislim na "kako dojke i proizvodnja mlijeka funkcionira".... A isto tako, niti jednom nisam vidjela da savjetnice savjetuju "uzmi tu kremu i maži soor" nego je savjet: "mislimo da je soor, idite kod svoje pedijatrice" (ako se ne varam..)
I možda bih se zapitala da su jedini na ovom svijetu da tako tvrde, ali iza leđa uveliko imaju WHO za čije smjernice dosta naših doktora ne zna ili neće da ih primjenjujer, jer daju savjete koji se kose sa WHO savjetima - ili se jednostavno ne educiraju.

----------


## Deaedi

Smiješno mi je da ste razočarane mojim prijedlogom, tim više što sam sigurna da će se u nekom budućem razdoblju sigurno ići prema tome da titula "savjetnice za dojenje" verificira na nekoj razini, što bi joj sigurno dalo veću težinu.

Pretpostavljam da ste zgrožene mojim prijedlogom jer sam ga dala baš ja (ili si možda laskam).

----------


## mama courage

i kad ste se svi zakačili za deaedi i priču o diplomama i sad frcaju drvlje i kamenje, te razočarenje i suze po njoj. jednostavno se radi o tome da određena titula i diploma pruža sigurnost o kvaliteti i naobrazbi, a i taj poziv bi na neki način bio "zaštićen". 

u protivnom se svatko može nazvati savjetnicom za dojenje, pa i ja.  
 :Grin:  isto je i s homeopatama, dovoljan je neki večernji kurs i svatko se može nazivati tim imenom.

----------


## MGrubi

> Smiješno mi je da ste razočarane mojim prijedlogom, tim više što sam sigurna da će se u nekom budućem razdoblju sigurno ići prema tome da titula "savjetnice za dojenje" verificira na nekoj razini, što bi joj sigurno dalo veću težinu.
> 
> Pretpostavljam da ste zgrožene mojim prijedlogom jer sam ga dala baš ja (ili si možda laskam).


ja se slažem sa tvojim prijedlogom, napisala bih i prije

jedan problem na koji sam naletjela na drugim forumima je da kad bi se pozvala na Rodin portal , je bilo i dovođenje u pitanje istinitosti tekstova, jer kao :di je tu diploma? kako takvi tekstovi mogu komparirati savjetu pedijatra o dojenju svakih 3 sata
zaludu mi je bila logičnost objašnjenja, .. osoba/e nisu gledale logiku, nego tko ima veću diplomu

certifikat države bi zatvorio usta svima onima koji Rodine savjete o dojenju diskvalificiraju: mah-mah, to vam kažu one Rode , šta one znaju, pa ja sam išao/la na xy medicinski fax, ja imam dokaz

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				a što se tiče savjetnica i njihovih verificiranih svjedodžbi - meni taj papir ne bi promijenio ništa u mišljenju koje je najbolje, vjerovanju i povjerenju koje je neupitno. jer i teta babica u nekoj bolnici ima papir, ilitiga verificiranu svjedodžbu, a o dojenju ne zna ništa ili zna jako malo. 
> ...


Njihova primarna struka nije uopće bitna, gdje stoji da sam rekla moraju biti doktorice, nemoj postavljati takva provocirajuća pitanja, molim te.

Moj odgovor je: vjerovala bi više da imaju verificirani "papir", da znam da nadležna tijela kontroliraju njihovu edukaciju i njihov rad, da je program edukacije verificiran (kao što je i za liječnika, frizera ili operatera na računalu) da znam da vode evidenciju o svojim "slučajevima"...kao i za svako drugo zanimanje...

Da, vjerujem više onome tko ima verificiranu diplomu, tko se educirao na verificiranom učilištu za svoju struku...od auto-mehaničara do ljiečnika...

----------


## Deaedi

> Koje bi to, prema tebi, nadležno tijelo trebalo izdavati takvu potvrdu?


Čini mi se da se tom tematikom dojenja dosta bavi WHO. Dakle, kod nas bi se vjerojatno nadležnim trebalo smatrati Ministarstvo zdravstva. To mi je nekako logično.

----------


## disciplina

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  
> 
> Pa ne mogu vjerovati da se sad i znanje savjetnica dovodi u pitanje... nakon što godine provedu u školovanju.
> 
> 
> a zašto se (načelno) ne bi smjelo dovoditi u pitanje njihovo znanje ? pa i čak _nakon godina provedenih u školovanju_ ? 
> ...


  :Naklon:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Amalthea prvotno napisa
> ...


I još jedan  :Naklon:  Koja su to dvostruka mjerila? :?

----------


## Joe

Trebalo bi napomenuti dvije stvari što se tiče savjetnica za dojenje:

1. volonterke su- dakle odvajaju od svojeg slobodnog vremena da bi pomagale drugima, i naravno ne primaju nikakvu naknadu za to. 

2. pogledajte malo po forumu, svako malo izađe neki topic zahvale, dakle bit će da su savjeti učinkoviti.

tako da, može se njihovo znanje dovesti u pitanje, nije zabranjeno, ali to nije baš lijepo. Osim toga, ako su nekome dale pogrešan ili štetan savjet, tko mu brani da o tome piše na forumu?

----------


## Candy

Kad se već piše o dojenju, moje zapažanje:
1. Rodina savjetnica je meni u velikoj mjeri spasila dojenje
2. To ne bi mogla da nije bilo moje ogromne želje da dojim, trebalo mi je samo njeno znanje
Unatoč tome što savjetnice doživljavam kao stručne, ne vidim razloga da se i o njima ne raspravlja kritički? 
Ja zaista volim Rodu, ali ne mogu se načuditi preosjetljivosti, neempatičnosti, neduhovitosti (one prave, a ne smajlića i izreka, ma šalim se), koja sječe većinu postova, relativno dugo sam tu, ne pišem puno, ali puno čitam... I često si kažem, o, Bože, opet...  :/ stalno netko "napada" forum, vi se branite... zašto je to tako?

----------


## Deaedi

> I često si kažem, o, Bože, opet...  stalno netko "napada" forum, vi se branite... zašto je to tako?


Nažalost, često se sasvim normalna pitanja, poput ovog o verifikaciji programa za savjetnice, doživljavaju kao napad. Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto. Ako su cure sigurne u svoju stručnost, u čemu je načelno problem da se ta struka i verificira?

----------


## MGrubi

> Trebalo bi napomenuti dvije stvari što se tiče savjetnica za dojenje:
> 
> 1. volonterke su- dakle odvajaju od svojeg slobodnog vremena da bi pomagale drugima, i naravno ne primaju nikakvu naknadu za to. 
> 
> 2. pogledajte malo po forumu, svako malo izađe neki topic zahvale, dakle bit će da su savjeti učinkoviti.
> 
> tako da, može se njihovo znanje dovesti u pitanje, nije zabranjeno, ali to nije baš lijepo. Osim toga, ako su nekome dale pogrešan ili štetan savjet, tko mu brani da o tome piše na forumu?


ja to ne dovodim u pitanje
niti večina na ovom forumu, a pogotov mame koje su dobile njihovu pomoć

samo ne smijemo zaboraviti da smo mi tu ... manjina
ako uletim na druge forume ... pitanje "stručnosti" savjetnica po pitanju dojenja nasuprot pedijatara/patronažnih ... ja sam gubila bitke

ako bude postojala "diploma" tj. državno priznanje stručnosti za specifičnu problematiku, onda bi se možda moglo prisliti državu i da plati taj rad

volonterizam je za svaku pohvalu, ja se : naklon:
ali zašto ne bi to bio plaćen posao? ili bar neka simbolična naknada , bar Udruzi , da nastavi sa daljnim školovanje, financiranjem plakata, organiziranih edukacija ...

----------


## Joe

možda su cure nekad preosjetljive, ali to je samo zato što one same znaju koliko je volonterskog truda uloženo u projekte u kojima sudjeluju, a svako malo su nekome na tapeti. često bez argumenata.

Mislim, neka netko otvori topic prigovora savjetnicima, za dvosmjernu komunikaciju.

----------


## Joe

Tko bi trebao organizirati verifikaciju znanja savjetnica/savjetnika, i tko bi ih trebao plaćati?

----------


## MGrubi

> Tko bi trebao organizirati verifikaciju znanja savjetnica/savjetnika, i tko bi ih trebao plaćati?


to je u interesu države i zdravstva


ja samo teoretski raspravljam, šta bi bilo kad bi to bilo moguće
jer iskreno, u ovom trenutku za državu postoji samo jedna stvar: kriza

----------


## Zorana

Ako se ne varam, savjetovanje ovog tipa ne lezi na ideji o strucnom pomaganju nego se temelji na pomoci tipa zena-zeni, roditelj-roditelju itd.

----------


## Deaedi

> Tko bi trebao organizirati verifikaciju znanja savjetnica/savjetnika, i tko bi ih trebao plaćati?


Pa edukacija, koju Udruga obavlja, tim više što traje godinama,  je zasigurno puno skuplja od same verifikacije.

Stvarno ne znam detalje, ali sigurno postoji neki postupak kojim npr. Udruga može zatražiti da se to zvanje prizna. Mislim, kako npr. privatne IT škole dobivaju licencu i dozvolu da izdaju diplome - nije skroz isto, ali je vjerojatno neki administrativni put sličan. 

Sigurno nije nemoguće.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Trebalo bi napomenuti dvije stvari što se tiče savjetnica za dojenje:
> 
> 1. volonterke su- dakle odvajaju od svojeg slobodnog vremena da bi pomagale drugima, i naravno ne primaju nikakvu naknadu za to. 
> 
> 2. pogledajte malo po forumu, svako malo izađe neki topic zahvale, dakle bit će da su savjeti učinkoviti.
> 
> tako da, može se njihovo znanje dovesti u pitanje, nije zabranjeno, ali to nije baš lijepo. Osim toga, ako su nekome dale pogrešan ili štetan savjet, tko mu brani da o tome piše na forumu?


Ja uopće ne dovodim njihovo znanje u pitanje, dapače.  :Smile:  Ali zašto je ok primjenjivati dvostruka mjerila? I liječnici su se školovali godinama, pa se njihovo znanje itekako dovodi u pitanje na forumu i to često.

----------


## njumi

Drago mi je da je tema krenula o ovom smjeru, jer na ljepši i svakako konkretniji način, izražava ono sam mislila reći (a nisam znala kako)   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

Teddy, ne mislim da se radi o dvostrukim mjerilima. Lijecnici i teme koje se povlace po forumu, a vezane za njihov rad, uglavnom proizlaze iz nezadovoljstva pacijenata tretmanom koji dobiju. Nije se, do sada, nitko javio, tko bi kritizirao rad savjetnica, sumnjam da bi iti jedna savjetnica tek tako okrenula glavu od upucenih kritika. 
Drugim rijecima, ako je pacijent nezadovoljan radom svog lijecnika, dovodi u pitanje njegov rad jer ima temelje za to. A rad savjetnica se dovodi u pitanje zbog imanja ili neimanja diplome, ne zbog nezadovoljstva kod pruzanja pomoci.

----------


## kinder

> kinder prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


 Kao prvo , ja ne provociram , žao mi je što ti stalno imaš osjećaj da te netko provocira pa tako reagiraš.

 Upravo te savjetnice ne liječnice su educirale o dojenju liječnice, koje to btw nigdje ne uče na faksu .

----------


## samaritanka

Sigurno mi ne bi bilo lako bez medicine. 

Njenu vrijednost nikada nisam dovodila u pitanje. 

Međutim i u medicini postoje nijanse i teorije. Recimo ja vjerujem da kardiologiju može biti ženska i muška i da se načini liječenja žene i muškarca u kardiologiji razlikuju (u hrpi ispitivanja uzimao se muškarac kao probant , međutim pokazalo se da žene reagiraju različito na lijekove i operativne zahvate). Posljedično vjerujem u mušku i žensku medicinu. Takve razlike mogu biti nijanse, a mogu biti i snažnije od toga...Neki liječnici uzimaju već to u obzir, a neki ne. Istovremeno nisu dužni to istaknuti jer su mišljenja još uvijek podjeljena.

Bitno je u svemu izvagati ono što si saznao. Ako si nesiguran držiš se onoga koji ti se po tvojim kriterijima čini pametnijim, što ti još preostaje?

Bitno je u razgovoru na forumu ne vrijeđati...a ako do toga i dođe pokušati puferirati...Ako je netko sigurniji kod liječnika, neka ide tamo...ja nemam ništa protiv...ako si tada mirniji kao roditelj i to je ok...Nitko od nas ovdije ne sjedi kod tebe i ne radi umjesto tebe...
"Podrška" je također vrlo bitna i zato volim cure s "potpomognute"...kad pročitaš cure s PO znaš fakat što znači podrška i lijepo ponašanje na forumu...Cure s PO svaka vam čast...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy, ne mislim da se radi o dvostrukim mjerilima. Lijecnici i teme koje se povlace po forumu, a vezane za njihov rad, uglavnom proizlaze iz nezadovoljstva pacijenata tretmanom koji dobiju. Nije se, do sada, nitko javio, tko bi kritizirao rad savjetnica, sumnjam da bi iti jedna savjetnica tek tako okrenula glavu od upucenih kritika. 
> Drugim rijecima, ako je pacijent nezadovoljan radom svog lijecnika, dovodi u pitanje njegov rad jer ima temelje za to. A rad savjetnica se dovodi u pitanje zbog imanja ili neimanja diplome, ne zbog nezadovoljstva kod pruzanja pomoci.


Kužim.  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

sve se smije i treba dovoditi u pitanje
ali u redu bi bilo i imati ikakvu info o tome sto se dovodi u pitanje pa evo par 


rodin program podrske i promocije dojenja traje otkad je i rode.
kako se ovdje raspravlja o jednom njegovom dijelu, podrsci dojenju i savjetnicama za dojenje evo nekoliko info

program edukacije za savjetnicu za dojenje traje izmedju godinu i dvije godine, tempo ovisi o majkama. prvo se uci teoretski dio, onda se bruse komunikacijske vjestine - pod vodstvom psihologinje, zatim se izlazi na ispit, nakon tog jos neko vrijeme savjetnica (ako i kad polozi, prolaznost je puno manja nego na ekonomskom faxu, a ispitivacice ne primaju mito) ima mentoricu dok ne postane samostalna savjetnica
savjetnice vode dnevnik savjetovanja gdje biljeze problem i rjesenje koje su majci ponudile

trenutno roda ima 19 savjetnica dezurnih na telefonima
Radno vrijeme telefona (365 dana u godini):
• radni dan 15 – 21 (nakon radnog dana svake od nas)
• subota, nedjelja, blagdan 9 – 21 

godisnje savjetnice obave skoro 3000 poziva (dok je sos bio besplatan, a radno vrijeme cijeli dan, taj broj se znao popeti na 4-5 pa i 6 tisuca poziva)
taj broj poziva znaci da godisnje skoro svaka deseta zena koja je rodila - nazove nas telefon za pomoc u dojenju, telefon jedne male udruge koja ima prostor od par kvadrata, tri zaposlenice na par sati i dvadesetak sos volonterki koje svaki svaki dan, bilo petak ili svetak dezuraju na tom telefonu
skoro svaka deseta zena (edit: rodilja) u hrvatskoj je korisnica nasih aktivnosti u podrsci dojenju, bilo na sosu, bilo na nasim radionicama, bilo na grupama, bilo da je dobila nase materijale

iako je vec netko rekao da nase savjetnice dezuraju bez ikakve naknade, sto jest tocno, nikad nijedan sat nijednoj od nas nije isplacen, jer projekt je odrziv bas zato jer je na volonterskoj osnovi, ipak, u zadnjih 6 godina donatori sos-a i ostalih rodinih dojecih aktivnosti bili su
- AED - sredstvima USAIDA
- MINISTARSTVO ZDRAVSTVA 
- MINISTARSTVO OBITELJI
- GRAD ZAGREB
- Unicef
svi oni redom su nam, kad smo im slali plan edukacije i plan naseg savjetodavnog rada, uvijek cestitali na serioznom pristupu ovom
ovak projekt ima i preporuke ministra zdravstva (2004) i ministrice obitelji 

zbog tog, ne samo da je roda u ovim natjecajima uspjela dobiti novce za kupovinu literature o dojenju (nasa dojeca biblioteka ima stotinjak strucnih knjiga o dojenju, i posudjuju ih nasi lijecnici pedijatri), za edukaciju svojih savjetnica, za placanje telefonskih preusmjerenja, za letke i brosure, nego smo, iskljucivo zahvaljujuci visegodisnjem ozbiljnom radu uspjele postici da je

MAJA TARLE, rodina savjetnica za dojenje vec skoro 6 godina (od pocetka) - voditeljica projekta - *imenovana u Nacionalno povjerenstvo za dojenje Ministarstva zdravstva*
RENATA JELUSIC, rodina savjetnica za dojenje vec pet godina, - *imenovana u Savjet za populacijsku politiku Vlade eRHa, imenovana u Savjet za provedbu titule BFHI u Hrvatskoj*
IVANA ZANZE, rodina savjetnica vec skoro 6 godina (od pocetka) - *clanica ocjenjivackog tima za provedbu titule BFHI u Hrvatskoj*
tu su i 
MAJA MANCE
ADALETA PERKOVIĆ
BRANKA MRZIĆ JAGATIĆ
TAMARA GRAHOVAC
MIRELA BLAŽANOVIĆ
KRISTINA BABIĆ
LIDIJA MARIJA TUMIR
GORANA VIDNJEVIĆ FABIJANIĆ
LINDA FABIJANIĆ MRAVUNAC
EMINA ANĐELKOVIĆ
BRANKA NJEGIĆ DŽAKULA
MAJA KURTOVIĆ
ANITA FALAMIĆ
SONJA ANTIĆ
NATAŠA MARINOVIĆ
VANJA ČIKEŠ KEČ 
I ZRINKA RADUNIĆ
imamo ukupno 37 djece i u svom dojilackom stazu smo proizvele zajedno jedan olimpijski bazen mlijeka, barem. i većina nas nismo liječnice, ali najveći dio dojenja nije medicinsko pitanje

i da, nemamo certifikat, jer još nije pronađen model kako da nam se on dodijeli
ne zato jer ga mi ne želimo, ili nam ga netko ne zeli dati

kao ocjenjivacica u BFHI programu, iz iskustva ocjenjivanja znanja o dojenju zdravstvenog osoblja, znaci ne medicinskog znanja nego onog O DOJENJU, koje se na nasem telefonu pruza, i iz iskustva prisustvovanja ispitu skoro svake nase savjetnice, ODGOVORNO TVRDIM DA NASE SAVJETNICE *ZNAJU!*. 


jednom cemo imati nekakav certifikat
zato jer je to vazno korisnicima
ne zato jer je vazno nama
nama je vazno doprijeti do njih

jednom ce se traziti i certifikat za roditeljstvo
sjetite se tada da smo mi svi sami za to krivi



inace, da odgovorim na naslovno pitanje:




> Ovaj forum je postao...


kaljuža
dok ga sunce ne osusi ja sam se makla iz tog blata

----------


## TeddyBearz

A tu se više ništa ne smije pitati ni komentirati da ne bude smrtno uvrijeđenih.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ok je savjetovati izbjegavanje UZV pregleda (i to u rizičnoj trudnoći!), jer je to "prirodni pristup trudnoći" i drugačija mišljenja nisu dobrodošla. Ok je što netko već mjesecima vuče ljude za nos svojim izmišljenim pričama i problemima, ali čim se netko drzne dati na to negativan komentar, odmah mu se skače za vrat. I na kraju ok je, čak i poželjno, pljuvati doktore, ali ako se slučajno drzneš javno pitati kako je to prihvatljivo dok se u isto vrijeme jadikuje jer se netko usudio u istom kontekstu spomenuti edukaciju savjetnica za dojenje, evo odmah tragedije. Ma mislim...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

jel do tebe doprijelo IŠTA?
sto od edukacije ti je sporno nakon mog posta pa da ti objasnimo?

----------


## sladjanaf

ovo je k'o vic o malom hercegovcu kojeg je tata upisao na plivanje, pa kad je prvi dan došao pita trener "jel zna mali plivati?" a kaže tata:"jok, bola, al ima papir."

----------


## Sun

evo sunca 
evo i bure

kaljuža  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> jel do tebe doprijelo IŠTA?
> sto od edukacije ti je sporno nakon mog posta pa da ti objasnimo?


Jesam ja rekla da mi je nešto sporno?

----------


## pomikaki

*ivarice*, dobar post, svaka čast.
Nego ono s kaljužom... hajde...
Meni je jasno da nakon toliko uloženog truda i rezultata mora zaboljeti kad to netko dovodi u pitanje.
mene je recimo baš piknulo ono što je rekla *nenaa* za svoju pedicu, tj. što je ona rekla za rodu, jer je to i moja pedica i ja sam zadovoljna s njom - ona ulazi među one doktore koji imaju volje odgovoriti na pitanja pacijenta, i imaju empatije - pa kako onda takvo odbijanje nečeg što daje tolike rezultate, čemu ta želja za monopolom?

Ali valjda vi svi na rodi znate koliko vrijedite, bez obzira što o tome rekla *Teddy* ili *Deaedi *  :Smile:  
Ako to znate, ne morate se nervirati oko ovakvih topica, čemu trošiti energiju uludo? 
Mislim da ne morate nikom ništa objašnjavati.

Što se tiče rasprave doktori vs. Rode, ja bih rekla samo ovo - da u HR nije tako katastrofalno stanje u rodilištima i da statistika dojenja nije tako jadna, a sve zahvaljujući ljudima od struke, roda ne bi ni postojala, jer za njom ne bi bilo potrebe...

Sad odoh na neodgovorene postove   :Wink:

----------


## disciplina

nevjerovatno je kako se jedan ovakav topic igrom slučaja pretvori u skidanje kapa rodinim postignućima

----------


## renata

razmisljam cijelih 5 minuta sto da napisem da MC i oni koji joj se svako tolko klanjaju skuze sto zelim reci, da nekako moje rijeci dopru do mozga i srca.

i mislim da ne mogu. da je svaki takav pokusaj bedastoca. jer ovaj forum vise nije moj forum, iako sam roda preko 6 godina, bila predsjednica rode 3 godine, rodina savjetnica za dojenje i ono sto je gore ivka popisala...
ovo je MC forum daleko vise nego moj. ja radim, volontiram, ucim, savjetujem, guram projekte vezane uz sve ono radi cega je roda osnovana, ne stignem ja pratiti sve ovo filozofiranje, niti ce me ikad vise ljudi koji ovamo dolaze stici dovoljno skuziti, prepoznati i zbliziti se sa mnom. vec davno sam odustala od foruma i svaki put kad dodjem se ne mogu nacuditi otkud ljudima toliko vremena za rasprave radi rasprava samih, bez cilja da se nekome pomogne, da se izgura neki projekt ili akcija.

zao mi je sto oni kojima je bitnije samo raspravljati i stalno pomalo pljuvati po rodi i onome za sto se zalazemo, imaju vise vremena biti ovdje. znam da ce lakse naci istomisljenike samo zato sto su vise tu. da ce im se vise klanjati, da ce "pobjedjivati" u sapunicama od rasprava.

a isto znam da ima onih koji vjeruju nasim savjetnicama bez papira, koji ovdje dolaze po podrsku i koji je ovdje i dobiju i koji se ovdje zapale za mnoge stvari koje je roda pokrenula. koji znaju prepoznati i po ovom rijetkom postu da negdje u korijenima ovog foruma i u dvjestotinjak aktivnih clanova stoje ljudi od kojih mozete puno nauciti i s kojima moze biti sasvim zanimljivo  :Wink:  
ja bez papira cekam na sos telefonu  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

nevjerojatno je kako se skoro svaki ovakav topic pretvori u pljuvanje po nekom od Rodinih dostignuća

----------


## MGrubi

> nevjerojatno je kako se skoro svaki ovakav topic pretvori u pljuvanje po nekom od Rodinih dostignuća


sa tim ciljem je i otvoren topic

kažu da dokon pop i kozliće krsti

a ida loš konj ima samo jednu manu

----------


## ivarica

> nevjerovatno je kako se jedan ovakav topic igrom slučaja pretvori u skidanje kapa rodinim postignućima


da, nedopustivo
jer u ovom blatu ok je samo pljuvati, ismijavati, spustati, omalovazavati


a kad smo kod postignuca
nisam ih niti pocela nabrajati
niti hocu

objasnila sam kako funkcionira nasa edukacija za savjetnice, nas rad na telefonu i od koga je priznat

----------


## renata

> nevjerovatno je kako se jedan ovakav topic igrom slučaja pretvori u skidanje kapa rodinim postignućima


zasto nevjerojatno? jos uvijek gore pise "roda - rodsitelji u akciji" 
ti nekom dopustas sa ti dodje doma pljuvati i sutis?

----------


## TeddyBearz

A meni je nevjerojatno kako se postavljanje običnog pitanja odmah smatra pljuvanjem. I kako se nekoga napadne sa svih strana bez da se očito uopće pročitaju svi postovi.

Za one koji nisu vidjeli:




> Ja uopće ne dovodim njihovo znanje u pitanje, dapače.


Ali da, jadne vi, po vama se pljuje. No comment.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mima

ali cure - ne mogu izdržati da vas ne pitam - pa kako se ovo dogodilo?

Godinama ste bile tako odlučne i nemilosrdne   :Grin:  u očuvanju foruma kao roditeljskog i edukativnog  .. a onda odjednom ova, što bi jedna cijenjena čf rekla, kupusarnica.  :? 

šteta  :/

----------


## sorciere

čitam, čitam...

je, je... forum je loš... ja bi onaj stari... tam je bilo pdf-ova za kafenisanje, svaštarenje, i još puuuuuuno toga!!! mogli smo na miru chatati, bez prozivanja ili hvaljenja udruge... di su ta dobra stara vremena???   :Cekam:  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> Godinama ste bile tako odlučne i nemilosrdne


e, moja mima...

u doba kada se radila prošla "čistka", kada su se ukidale dobne skupine i kružoci... optužene smo da mi ne znamo kako je trudnicama kada nemaju s kime razgovarati o svojim tegobama...

a nas šest trudno da trudnije ne možemo biti...

----------


## ivarica

> ali cure - ne mogu izdržati da vas ne pitam - pa kako se ovo dogodilo?
> 
> Godinama ste bile tako odlučne i nemilosrdne   u očuvanju foruma kao roditeljskog i edukativnog  .. a onda odjednom ova, što bi jedna cijenjena čf rekla, kupusarnica.  :? 
> 
> šteta  :/


divlje meso
jos uvijek ima sanse da se sanira
samo trebamo - lijecnika   :Grin:  




pomakiki,
od foruma sam se makla vec prije, nije kaljuza od jucer, prekjucer, nije osobno ni ljutnja ni zalost 
tu sam samo na temama koje se ticu rada udruge
ostatak svojeg slobodnog vremena zelim provoditi sa ljudima s kojima mi je lijepo, s kojegod strane ekrana

----------


## ivarica

> ....


daj nas teddy pliz ostavi u donekle inteligentnoj raspravi
ne da mi se djecjih igrica s tobom

----------


## ivarica

ma ustvari pisi
mos dat i svom psu da kaze koju o rodi

micem se odavde
moze mi samo pokvariti vikend

----------


## mama courage

kad se ovako kolektivno vrijeđamo da i ja kažem koju. mislila sam da ne moram, al vidim da me renata proziva.

*renata*, nastojat ću napisati što kraći post - jer sve kipti u meni!! iz jednostavnog razloga što ja NIKAD I NIGDJE nisam pljuvala po rodinim savjetnicama za dojenje - dapače nema gdje vas (posebice u real lifeu) ne hvalim (branim) i ne navodim upravo vaš SOS za dojenje i vaše savjete za dojenje! 2 rodina kljuna sam poslala u banjaluku, a linkam vas na drugim forumima i po fejsbuku ko blesava. da ne spominjem projekt AS.

ono što mi konkretno smeta na temu dojenja sam već sto puta ponovila (i ponovit ću još sto puta) - ona dva idiotska članka o adaptiranom, al to nema veze sa radom savjetnica.

a na ovom topicu NISAM uopće pokrenula pitanje vaše stručnosti niti diplome, NITI SAM o tome raspravljala niti mi se uopće raspravlja na tu temu jer priznajem premalo znam o tome (a nije da nemam oprečna saznanja o toj edukaciji). jedino što me čudilo su dva različita aršina i što sam kao pravnica pružila jedan vid uvida u jedan dio problematike (koji vama u biti i nije bitan i to potpuno razumijem). 


i ako sam vam toliki trn u oku - pa banirajte me, ne bi vam bilo prvi put! 

svu ostalu patetiku i samosažaljevanje zadrži/zadržite za sebe.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ma ustvari pisi
> mos dat i svom psu da kaze koju o rodi


Svaka čast.

----------


## Anvi

> MAJA TARLE, rodina savjetnica za dojenje vec skoro 6 godina (od pocetka) - voditeljica projekta - *imenovana u Nacionalno povjerenstvo za dojenje Ministarstva zdravstva*
> RENATA JELUSIC, rodina savjetnica za dojenje vec pet godina, - *imenovana u Savjet za populacijsku politiku Vlade eRHa, imenovana u Savjet za provedbu titule BFHI u Hrvatskoj*
> IVANA ZANZE, rodina savjetnica vec skoro 6 godina (od pocetka) - *clanica ocjenjivackog tima za provedbu titule BFHI u Hrvatskoj*


Ja mislim da je ovo sjajno postignuće. Kao i to da vas više nije nekoliko, već dvoznamenkasti broj, a kako vidim po potpisima nekih forumašica, bit će vas još više.

Zanima me ovaj dio koji si napisala:


> prvo se uci teoretski dio


Imate li stručne predavače? Koju literaturu koristite? Konkretno me zanima za fiziološki i imunološki aspekt. Genetika i evolucija isto, ako ste ih obuhvatili programom.

----------


## davorka

Ja ću se javiti samo da kažem da čitam, besmisleno mi je kao Rodi uoće odgovarati na ovakve postove. Ivka, sve si rekla. Svaka od nas koja je ikada nešto pridonijela udruzi i koja će i dalje pridonositi ima neke druge ciljeve, želje, da ne kažem ideale od cura kojima je glavna stvar doći ovdje i stalno propitkivati i provjeravati Rodu i njena dostignuća. Mi koji smo u Rodi, koji Rodu volimo i koji smo joj posvetili nešto svog slobodnog vremena znamo zašto smo to učinili i to je bitno.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ja ću se javiti samo da kažem da čitam, besmisleno mi je kao Rodi uoće odgovarati na ovakve postove. Ivka, sve si rekla. Svaka od nas koja je ikada nešto pridonijela udruzi i koja će i dalje pridonositi ima neke druge ciljeve, želje, da ne kažem ideale od cura kojima je glavna stvar doći ovdje i stalno propitkivati i provjeravati Rodu i njena dostignuća. Mi koji smo u Rodi, koji Rodu volimo i koji smo joj posvetili nešto svog slobodnog vremena znamo zašto smo to učinili i to je bitno.


I neki od nas su bili u Rodi.

Ups, opet kvarim inteligentnu raspravu.

----------


## ljiljan@

Bez volje da ulazim u dublje rasprave, samo šaljem rodinim savjetnicama  za dojenje jednu veliku  :Kiss:  i tisuću  :Heart:  Hvala Bogu da postojite :D

----------


## ivarica

> Zanima me ovaj dio koji si napisala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prvo se uci teoretski dio
> ...


nemamo strucne predavace vec se uci iz literature i iz prikaza slucajeva
nasa biblioteka ce uskoro biti dostupna svima, kroz nekih desetak dana, kad sredimo problem s bazom i sredimo smjestaj

neke knjige ce ostati dostupne samo savjetnicama, ali ako ti trebaju za strucno usavrsavanje, ljudi smo, dogovorit cemo se (rekla sam vec, posudjujemo ih i lijecnicima, jer ih u hr nije moguce na nekom drugom mjestu posuditi)

u programu se ne obradjuju ovi aspekti koji tebe zanimaju, nego prakticna pomoc kod dojenja: nas je cilj pomoci zeni u problemu. ne mijenjati lijecnike, geneticare ili imunologe. 
majci koja nazove veceras (nije patetika) nece pomoci to sto ja znam kako i koliko se dojilo u pleistocenu, koliko u sparti, a koliko u egiptu. niti je zanima ista o IgA niti oce li joj dijete zato jer je dojeno imati u zivotu manje sansi za oboliti od chronove bolesti.
mi smo "male od sise"

program laicke pomoci u dojenju je priznat svugdje u svijetu i prepoznat i u hrvatskoj



emsa, hebatga
ti si opce mjesto
mene ne cudi da renata, koja ne dodje mjesecima na forum, tebe prepozna ko generatoricu losih vibri
ne zna ona da smo ti i ja dobre   :Grin:  pa da ti automatski nemos biti losa  :Laughing:

----------


## Svimbalo

Mene jako rastužuje ova zadnja stranica rasprave   :Sad:  
I jako mi fališ, ivarice   :Smile:

----------


## nanuška

*RODE DRAGE*, 
samo cu reci da sam jako tuzna sto je ovaj topic ikako postavljen. Mislila sam da ce biti najvise tri stranice o ovome, ali...
Zacetnica topica "baci kost i ode". 
Molim vas nemojte se nikome pravdati. Kome se svidja forum neka i dalje čita i piše, kome ne... a Bože moj.
Svi imamo pravo na svoje mišljenje, a moje je:
Vi ste mi pomogle u milion stvari i u trudnoći, dojenju, sada odgoju,...da ne nabrajam. 
Krivo mi je samo što ste u RH, a ja u BiH pa ne mogu sudjelovati u rasprodajama, predavanjima i sl.*A ovakvo nešto pokrenuti kod nas je čisti SAN.*Sve u svemu, i dalje ću vas pratiti i pitati i šta sve ne.
Ostajem ovdje, sviđa mi se i ne mislim ići još zadugo.
*SVAKA ČAST I SVE POHVALE i za forum i za portal*

----------


## nanuška

> Mene jako rastužuje ova zadnja stranica rasprave   
> I jako mi fališ, ivarice


x

----------


## tinaka

Na ovom forumu ima stvari s kojima se baš i ne slažem i nisu mi baš previše jasne, al pravila su takva kakva jesu. 
Kad se suočim s time gledam to s ove strane, ako mi se ne svidja, niko me ne drži prisilom ovdje. 8)

----------


## tinaka

Jedna od onih stvari je i nemogućnost editiranja posta, al kaj se može, bum ja ovak kroz drugi...   :Grin:  

Htjela sam nadodati da me niko ne drži, al se ja prilagodim,jer volim ovdje biti, uvijek naučim nešto novo o onome kaj me zanima, a sve to možda je upravo zbog tih strogih pravila. Ko bi ga znal...  :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> MAJA TARLE, rodina savjetnica za dojenje vec skoro 6 godina (od pocetka) - voditeljica projekta - *imenovana u Nacionalno povjerenstvo za dojenje Ministarstva zdravstva*
> RENATA JELUSIC, rodina savjetnica za dojenje vec pet godina, - *imenovana u Savjet za populacijsku politiku Vlade eRHa, imenovana u Savjet za provedbu titule BFHI u Hrvatskoj*
> IVANA ZANZE, rodina savjetnica vec skoro 6 godina (od pocetka) - *clanica ocjenjivackog tima za provedbu titule BFHI u Hrvatskoj*
> 
> 
> Ja mislim da je ovo sjajno postignuće. Kao i to da vas više nije nekoliko, već dvoznamenkasti broj, a kako vidim po potpisima nekih forumašica, bit će vas još više.


Cure se sigurno nisu same pozvale i imenovale u savjete, timove i povjerenstva Vlade RH i Unicefa. Što to nije priznanje državnih i društvenih institucija da su one stručnjakinje u tom području?! Znači da ih je struka prepoznala kao ravnopravne sudionike.

----------


## ivarica

> Anvi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ivarica prvotno napisa
> ...


mislim da je i anvi mislila isto

----------


## Maja

Kao voditeljica, trebala sam reagirati prije, ali na poslu nije bilo prostora za odgovaranje, a kasnije život uletio. Ivka je lijepo sažela naše aktivnosti edukacije savjetnica. 
No, to što nisam žurila s odgovorom dijelom je i zato jer sam na ovakva pitanja već jednom odgovarala, postavljena od strane uglavnom istih forumašica pa sam se nadala da će se možda i prisjetiti mog odgovora jer se stvari, osim gornjih imenovanja, i nisu tako puno promijenile. Ovaj put ćemo copy pa za koju godinu opet paste.

----------


## Matilda

> Matilda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anvi prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## Matilda

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Matilda prvotno napisa
> ...


ode krivi post

ma ja sam još htjela to poboldati!

----------


## Matilda

I još mislim da se ovdje radi o ljubomori.

I evo vam nešto za usporedbu.

Ana Ugarković, gastronomska stručnjakinja, ima svoj kulinarski show, vrhunski hrvatski restorani zovu je da im kuha, a ona je samo jedna obična grafička dizajnerica.
Gdje je njoj diploma iz gastronomije?
Ili ako vam Ana nešto skuha, nećete jesti jer nije profesionalni kuhar?

Ma dajte. Žena se educirala, struka ju je priznala i to je dovoljno.

----------


## Zorana

Renata, smatras li da bi ovaj forum trebao biti samo i iskljucivo edukativne prirode? Znaci, doci tu, pitati nesto, dobiti odgovor i pokupiti se s foruma nakon sto se procita napisano? Mislim, ljudi na forume dolazi radi piskaranja, rasprava, ucenja o kojecemu itd. Ako npr. dodjem tu da razglabam o bio hrani, ocevima na porodiljnom, dohrani itd. ne guram time nikakav projekt. A opet, kad procitam ovo sto ti pises, ne mogu reci da ne izgleda malo cudno. Znaci, R. Jelusic, jedna od vodecih cura iz udruge, dodje i napise na svom maticnom forumu da je cude ljudi koji tu dolaze raspravljati radi rasprava. I jos se pita odakle ljudima vremena za to sve.  :/ 
Nadam se da ne zvuci kao uvreda, iskreno me ovo zanima jer forum cine njegovi korisnici, a valjda bi se pretvorio u forum od dvije dnevno otvorene teme kad bi se javljalo toliko ciljano, kao sto ti pises. (znaci, iskljucivo da se pomogne ili da se izgura akcija, tj. projekt)

----------


## Zorana

Kakve projekte se ocekivalo gurati na npr. podf. 4 kuta naseg doma? Zasto se otvorilo takav podforum ako cemo se cuditi otkud nekome vrijeme za raspravu radi rasprave?

----------


## summer

S ovakvim postovima gdje se olako (i bez citata, naravno, jer sto bi se to citiralo) spominje pljuvanje, ismijavanje, psi, kaljuze, mogu reci da su autorice ne samo punopravni clanovi, vec i predvodnici kaljuze i mogu lijepo ostati s nama besposlenima koji filozofiramo uprazno valjati se po blatu. Skroz im dobro ide. 

Onakvo prozivanje MC (uz to potpuno neutemeljeno) je sramotno i zasluzuje ispriku. 

Voljela bih jedan citat gdje se znanje savjetnica (ili trud) dovodi u pitanje, jer sam ja ocito corava kraj ociju i leca.

----------


## Anvi

> neke knjige ce ostati dostupne samo savjetnicama, ali ako ti trebaju za strucno usavrsavanje, ljudi smo, dogovorit cemo se


Bilježim se sa štovanjem.




> u programu se ne obradjuju ovi aspekti koji tebe zanimaju, nego prakticna pomoc kod dojenja: nas je cilj pomoci zeni u problemu. ne mijenjati lijecnike, geneticare ili imunologe.


Kuzim i jasno mi je što vam je prioritet i da nećete ženi koja nazove s konkretnim problem držati predavanje prek telefona o svim mogućim aspektima dojenja. No, svejedno mislim da je dobro imati znanja koja iako možda nisu praktična i upotrebljiva prilikom savjetovanja,  svakako su korisna jer razjašnjavaju fiziološke procese, biološku osnovu dojenja itd. i zapravo čine temelj i daju vjerodostojnost, ako hoćeš "težinu", edukaciji za pomoć u dojenju koju Roda provodi.
Ne kažem da vam tog znanja nedostaje, nego me zanimalo koliko ga i na koji način pokrivate prilikom edukacije savjetnica. OK, tu si mi odgovorila da imate literaturu i ja bih zaista voljela baciti pogled na nju, jer me to živo interesira. 




> mi smo "male od sise"


 8)

----------


## pomikaki

> ...


jednostavno, zadovoljni korisnici imaju potrebu   :Smile:  

@*renata* ili tko je ono napisao kako forum nije isti kao pred 6 godina. Pa da je isti značilo bi da se nije bogzna što maklo s mjesta. Forum se jako proširio, i tu se svega nađe, ali mislim da je dobro što je tako. Više ljudi dozna za vas.
recimo, mm gugla po netu i traži savjete o uređenju kuće i kaže da najbolje savjete nađe na rodi!  8) 

To je sve jako dobra reklama za rodine akcije.
Samo se vi ne bi trebale dati isprovocirati. Uvijek će se naći netko tko će kritizirati rad udruge, ali ako ste sigurne u to što radite, ima da ni ne trepnete. I da zaključate topic u velikom stilu. Što vas briga tko će se žaliti.

Evo ja sam plakala za KSO (malko   :Smile:  ) ali nakon ovog brišite što hoćete, neću ni trepnuti.

----------


## ivarica

o fiziologiji dojenja se uci
ostale teme koje si spomenula su fakultativne

----------


## Anvi

Drago mi je čuti.

----------


## Kaae

> objasnila sam kako funkcionira nasa edukacija za savjetnice, nas rad na telefonu i od koga je priznat


Sto se mene tice, a vjerujem i vecine, ako ne i svih ostalih korisnika, hvala ti na pojasnjenju.

Drugim rijecima - jos jednom se pitam jesam li blesava, ili me muci nesto drugo, ali stvarno, bas stvarno moram priznati da nigdje nisam iscitala ni u redovima, ni izmedju njih, pljuvanje savjetnica, a kamoli njihovog truda. U mojoj glavi je to zvucalo kao pitanja: tko su zene-savjetnice, gdje se skoluju, kako se skoluju, kako/zasto/zbog cega imaju ili nemaju certifikate i slicno. 

Postoji li negdje na forumu ili portalu post poput ovog koji je napisala ivarica? Tu sam XY mjeseci, lutam okolo, citam sve i svasta i moram priznati da nista takvo nisam vidjela. U slucaju da ga stvarno nema, postoji li mogucnost da bude napisan na nekom vidljivom mjestu? Misljenja sam da informacija nikada ne moze biti previse.


Sto se foruma tice, kao i svaki drugi, prepun je dobrih i losih tema, konstruktivnih i nekonstruktivnih rasprava... sto mislim da uopce nije tako lose. Kad bi forum bio iskljucivo edukacijski, vjerujem da ne bi bio niti priblizno posjecen, vec bi se informacije i obavijesti mogle objavljivati u obliku tekstova na portalu s eventualnim linkom na email/broj telefona za pitanja i odgovore.

----------


## a zakaj

da ne duljim, potpisujem summer.

poslije renatinog posta, fakat je bljak osjecaj biti tu.

----------


## Zorana

Pomikaki, kakva reklama za Rodine akcije je Kutak za filozofski trenutak?
Cilj je skupiti sto veci broj korisnika kako bi im se onda napisalo da dolaze voditi rasprave radi rasprava? 
Clanice udruge odrzavaju forum za koji same kazu da je kaljuza i, ustvari, klone ga se. :?

----------


## Maja

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> objasnila sam kako funkcionira nasa edukacija za savjetnice, nas rad na telefonu i od koga je priznat
> 
> 
> Sto se mene tice, a vjerujem i vecine, ako ne i svih ostalih korisnika, hvala ti na pojasnjenju.
> 
> Drugim rijecima - jos jednom se pitam jesam li blesava, ili me muci nesto drugo, ali stvarno, bas stvarno moram priznati da nigdje nisam iscitala ni u redovima, ni izmedju njih, pljuvanje savjetnica, a kamoli njihovog truda. U mojoj glavi je to zvucalo kao pitanja: tko su zene-savjetnice, gdje se skoluju, kako se skoluju, kako/zasto/zbog cega imaju ili nemaju certifikate i slicno. 
> ...


Naravno, na portalu se može naći hrpa info o rodinom sos telefonu

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=278&Show=2143
 pa dole, i linkovi sa strane
Ima negdje na portalu i u kojim smo povjerenstvima.
Ok, ivka je to sažela u gornji post, ali to je samo jedna moguća  kompilacija. Ako se traži, može se naći i onda pitati za dodatne informacije.

----------


## Balarosa

> S ovakvim postovima gdje se olako (i bez citata, naravno, jer sto bi se to citiralo) spominje pljuvanje, ismijavanje, psi, kaljuze, mogu reci da su autorice ne samo punopravni clanovi, vec i predvodnici kaljuze i mogu lijepo ostati s nama besposlenima koji filozofiramo uprazno valjati se po blatu. Skroz im dobro ide. 
> 
> Onakvo prozivanje MC (uz to potpuno neutemeljeno) je sramotno i zasluzuje ispriku. 
> 
> Voljela bih jedan citat gdje se znanje savjetnica (ili trud) dovodi u pitanje, jer sam ja ocito corava kraj ociju i leca.


Potpis. Ova rasprava postaje sve gnjusnija.

----------


## Kaae

> Ako se traži, može se naći i onda pitati za dodatne informacije.


Ono sto sam zeljela reci jest da bi, mozda, informacije poput onih iz ivaricinog posta trebale biti dostupnije. Vjerojatno (i) negdje na forumu. 

Zasto? Zato sto vjerujem da je vecina korisnika do Rode dosla na isti nacin kao i ja - trazili su informaciju, upisali nesto u google, stigli na *forum*, a ne na portal. Moram priznati da sam do portala stigla tek s vremenom.

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ako se traži, može se naći i onda pitati za dodatne informacije.
> 
> 
> Ono sto sam zeljela reci jest da bi, mozda, informacije poput onih iz ivaricinog posta trebale biti dostupnije. Vjerojatno (i) negdje na forumu. 
> 
> Zasto? Zato sto vjerujem da je vecina korisnika do Rode dosla na isti nacin kao i ja - trazili su informaciju, upisali nesto u google, stigli na *forum*, a ne na portal. Moram priznati da sam do portala stigla tek s vremenom.


Ja sam na ova ista pitanja odgovarala svojevremeno. Te postove nemam vremena tražiti jer postoji vjerojatnost da su bili na pdfu koji su brisani. Kako se forum uglavnom čita preko nepročitanih topica, sigurno bi se i ovakvi informativni izgubili u dnevnim postovima. A kako se članovi foruma čude i kad pročitaju nakon godina pravila foruma koja su jasno istaknuta, vjerujem da bi stickanje ovih info bio gubitak vremena. Portal i forum nisu ista forma niti trebaju biti. Tko želi pronaći nešto o radu, potražit će na portalu, ako zbilja želi naći. I zapamtit će pročitano ako je pitao zato jer želi znati. Bilo na forumu bilo na portalu.

----------


## Kaae

> ...
> A kako se članovi foruma čude i kad pročitaju nakon godina pravila foruma koja su jasno istaknuta, vjerujem da bi stickanje ovih info bio gubitak vremena.


Ne znam, meni je nekako normalno procitati pravila foruma i obratiti paznju na stickane topice ili barem njihove naslove. Jelte, tamo su s nekim razlogom, ovim ili onim. S druge strane, vjerujem i znam da puno ljudi to ne cita (progovara iskustvo moderiranja nekoliko foruma).  




> Portal i forum nisu ista forma niti trebaju biti. Tko želi pronaći nešto o radu, potražit će na portalu, ako zbilja želi naći. I zapamtit će pročitano ako je pitao zato jer želi znati. Bilo na forumu bilo na portalu.


Uvijek ce postojati i oni koji zbilja zele znati, a nece naci portal, ili neki odredjeni post,  iz ovog, ili onog razloga. U tom slucaju, nadam se da ce im biti odgovoreno zato sto su pitali, a ne zato sto se netko osjetio _napadnutim_.

Jos jednom hvala na (novim) informacijama. Sto se tenzija tice, nadam se da ce se smiriti jer ovo ne vodi nikamo, pogotovo zato sto je, uglavnom, bez povoda. Ili ga ja i dalje ne vidim. Sutra je radna subota pa se, za danas, odjavljujem.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ovaj put ćemo copy pa za koju godinu opet paste.


nadam se da ćete zadnji pasos ipak izbrisati.

a zakaj, potpis. i zorana.

----------


## ivarica

moje isprike onom psu
pa da ga skinemo s d.r.

dalje, sto se tice pljuvanja i omalovazavanja na koje sam mislila (iako primarno ne na ovom topiku): prije dvije stranice je deaedi pisala o sarlatanstvu usporedjujuci davanje savjeta nasih "savjetnica bez certifikata" s tretmanima nekog nadrilijecnika, ne znam mu ime


za summer i zoranu
jesmo li od foruma stvorili kaljuzu ili ne, to nema veze s podforumima niti s odredenom forumasicom/ama/ima
to bi bar bilo lako srediti 


ali ne, ova ogromna celulitna masa, roda.hr/forum, samo raste i sve nas guta, provodimo sate u raspravama sa, za nas osobno nebitnim ljudima (ne inace nebitnim ljudima) o tome jel oni trebaju raditi nedjeljom i sto mi radimo nedjeljom i u svadjama oko toga sto oni i sto mi mislimo oko svake moguce dnevnopoliticke teme. teme nisu nebitne, ali ove rasprave jesu, same su sebi cilj, i usavrsile smo se u njima, larpurlartistice.
nekoliko stotina nas provodi sate dnevno u razgovorima koji cesto nisu ugodni, u kojima cesto same mi nismo ugodne, ja prva, a iz kojih necemo izaci niti bolje niti pametnije, niti mirnije. sto je nama ovaj forum? zamjena za trijebljenje u primatskim zajednicama?

i ne, ja nisam renata koja dodje na forum svako nekoliko mjeseci s jednim postom. ja sam jedna od najvecih masnih fleka ove celulitne nakupine.
i vec dulje vrijeme osjecam se ko da smo stvorile cudoviste, crnu rupu, ne mi rode, osoblje, nego mi, nas 8000 nas, stvorile smo cudoviste koje guta nase vrijeme, ali i nasu dobrotu, nasu kreativnost i nase sve. i nemojte mi da je to na odgovornost svakoj od nas. ili da nije tako.

probajmo iskljuciti forum na neko vrijeme
ili ga probajmo koristiti racionalno, kao davor kvasac. 
kruh ce biti veci, a prdit cemo manje


na kraju isprike i teddy, ne samo njenom psu, bezvezno od mene

----------


## vještičica

Ne želim pisati ni o savjetnicama za dojenje, ni o radu Udruge, nego o forumu.

Iščitala sam čitavu temu, prateći je od početka. Malo je reći da je skrenula u krivom smjeru. :/
Kad sam prvi put nabasala na Rodu (tražeći kako se motaju tetra pelene  :Razz: ) ovaj forum je bio jedan od rijetkih koji se mogao ČITATI. Pod tim ne mislim samo čitati bez registrovanja na njemu (što je za svaku pohvalu i smatram da tako treba i da ostane). Prije svega mislim na razinu komunikacije među članovima foruma. Cjelokupna atmosfera je bila mnogo bolja nego je sad, a i način obraćanja, stil pisanja i jedan širok pogled na svijet kod većine korisnka. Blag, bez trenutne osude, usmjeravajući, počesto potkrijepljen zvaničnom (ili manje zvaničnom) potvrdom odgovora. Korisnici su pitali, upućivalo ih se gdje da traže odgovor. Sve je funkcionisalo kao jedna velika proširena porodica. Pravila su postojala i većinom su se poštovala.

A onda je polako počelo da biva drugačije. Sve više novoregistrovanih korisnika postavlja pitanja bez da pomisli da koristi pretražnik. Kao da niko nikad nije imao sličan problem/dilemu/događaj/whatever :? Samim tim je sve više zaključanih tema sa samo dva posta. Sve češće je taj drugi post sve kraći i sve oštrijeg tona... Korisnika je sve više, osoblja foruma, koliko vidim, sve manje.  Sve je manje odgovora na postavljena pitanja, a više ovakvih (pre)dugačkih rasprava koje ne vode nikuda...  :Sad:  Ne smatram da je bilo koje pitanje toliko bezvezno da ne zavrjeđuje odgovor, makar to bilo pitanje o dječijim štramplicama. Ne ulazeći pritom u raspravu da li bi ili ne bi bilo na njega odgovoreno da ga je postavio neko drugi.
Nadalje, sve su češće osude  :Crying or Very sad:  Ako neko traži mišljenje vascijelog foruma o svojoj dilemi, dao je odriješene ruke za svakakve odgovore. Ako neko traži podršku, pa pobogu dajte podršku ili zaobiđite temu. Kolektivno osuđivanje je postalo sport, u kojem, koliko vidim, uživa sve više i više korisnika. I to me rastužuje... U zadnjih godinu dana nivo forumske komunikacije, broj osuđivačkih postova, manjak zdravog humora (možda nekad i zdravog razuma), čitanje između redova kad između njih nema šta da se pročita, zajedljivost, ismijavanje, i slično (slobodno nastavite niz) je razlog što u zadnje vrijeme sa pet-šest strana novih postova otvorim samo nekoliko tema, a i s njima budem razočarana  :Crying or Very sad: 

'OĆEM VESELIJI I NASMIJANIJI FORUM!

----------


## Zorana

Dobra ova o kruhu i prdenju.  :Grin:  
Nego, zar nije onda rjesenje zaista i ograniciti broj podforuma i teme na strogo edukativne? Mislim, zasto se otvaraju podforumi i dozvoljavaju teme koje cemo kasnije karakterizirati kao prdeze?

----------


## ivarica

pa ljudski je prdnut s vremena na vrijeme

kad smo ukidale kso, stavile smo ovaj kutak kao zamjenu, kao ustupak, koji je ipak ogranicio teme.
ja nisam za ukidanje podforuma i zabranu dnevnopolitickih tema, ali, zar ne mozemo mi tu redukciju nekako same dostici? ono da nas prosvijetli 
 :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Pa ja se divim svima onima koji nesto mogu raditi s mjerom. Ja ili apstiniram od kruha ili prdim do besvijesti.  :Grin:

----------


## Joe

i ja previše prdim, ali volim prdit ovdje  :Heart:   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

hebote saću ja ubit topik

----------


## ivarica

ok, ali se onda nemojte cuditi plamenu kad vam dodjem blizu guzici s upaljacem    :Grin:

----------


## Joe

kaj se otvara flejm soba?  :Grin:

----------


## mislava

> Pa ja se divim svima onima koji nesto mogu raditi s mjerom. Ja ili apstiniram od kruha ili prdim do besvijesti.


  :Laughing:  
ovo mi je poznato...

----------


## Serpentina

> kaj se otvara flejm soba?


take it outside   :Grin:  

Topicu je došao kraj, bitće.

----------


## disciplina

> disciplina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nevjerovatno je kako se jedan ovakav topic igrom slučaja pretvori u skidanje kapa rodinim postignućima
> 
> 
> zasto nevjerojatno? jos uvijek gore pise "roda - rodsitelji u akciji" 
> ti nekom dopustas sa ti dodje doma pljuvati i sutis?


pa ajmo reci da ne.. ali sam jednom cula jednu dobru izreku a to je: nekada je i od budale pametno poslusati savijet.. nikad ne znas sto moze reci ... 
ali koliko sam ja skuzila ovdje nitko ne pljuje rodine savjetnice 
samo mislim da nitko od vas ne zna podnijeti kritiku 
pa krenete sa pljuvacinom samo da udarite kontru

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam cvrsto odlucila da je gotovo s prdenjem nakon teme o vjeronauku u skolama. Pa me opet krenulo na temi o porodiljnima i vracanju na posao. Sad lezim na kaucu bolesna, sama sebi idem na zivce i valjda opet - prdim. Tako da....sto se mene tice, restrikcija izvana je jedini spas.

----------


## Joe

sve ok, samo ne smiješ ostaviti zatvoren prozor.

a moj dida bi rekao tko se zna lijepo ispričat, može i u crkvi prdnut  :Grin:  

a sad kidam nalijevo  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

uskoro cu i ja. Nego, bas nesto kontam, gomila zena pise kako se osjeca tupo i glupo doma s djecom. Mozda sam i ja zatupila na ovim silnim porodiljnima, a da nisam ni svjesna tezine situacije.  :Grin:  I jos sam dosla na ideju da se financira iz proracuna to globalno zatupljenje.

----------


## ivarica

bravo zorana na pravom primjeru 
potpisi do jutra jos kojim slicnim postom moju tezu

----------


## Zorana

A slusaj, ti imas problem s celulitnom masom, ne ja.   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

a sto onda tebe tjera u agresiju?

----------


## AdioMare

Ivka, kod tebe sve neki crnjaci. 
Pa jel tako loše? :/

----------


## ivarica

am, kakvi crnjaci?

----------


## AdioMare

Ja to vidim kao da se nešto strašno ovdje događa, pa nas (gotovo) prisilno evakuiraš.

----------


## Zorana

A cujes, ventiliram se po forumu. U neforumskom zivotu izigravam njeznu i krhku biljcicu koja ni mrava ne bi zgazila i onda tu dodjem i lijecim zivce. 
 :Saint:

----------


## ivarica

> Ja to vidim kao da se nešto strašno ovdje događa, pa nas (gotovo) prisilno evakuiraš.


eto sto se dogodi kad potpises uvodni post 
ko bi reko
a toliki ga potpisali prije mene na osam stranica
i odjavili se odavde i eno ih herojke
a ja dezorijentirana ovca

----------


## Zorana

Ivka, jesi ti imala na umu apstiniranje od pisanja po forumu ili opcenito od dolaska na forum? Ne zahebavam, ozbiljno me zanima.

----------


## ivarica

ma ne apstiniranje,  pa imamo gore desno sponzore  :Laughing: 

ja bi zatvorila forum na neko kratko i ograniceno vrijeme jer mislim da nam je vecini postao štaka i ovisnost
da vidimo kako mozemo bez njega ili s malo njega

zadnjih tjedana, otkad sam prepustila svoje ovlasti i forumasenje svela na najmanju mogucu mjeru (mislim na citanje foruma uopce, ne pisanje), skuzila sam koliko me forum crpio, koliko se ja tom forumu dajem, sebe, svojeg vremena, vremena koje sam mogla provesti sa svojim djetetom (ok, svi ce reci da oni nece zrtvovati svoje vrijeme s djetetom za forumsko vrijeme pa da se odma ispravim - vrijeme sa partnerom, sa samom sobom, s poslom, s idejom ili s daljinskim ili s knjigom ili s peglom), dakle, koliko se trosim, a koliko je taj moj doprinos nevazan.
ne moj kao ivarice, nije ovo depresija ili lov na komplimente, nego sam se pocela pitati sto je to u cemu sam ja sudjelovala sa sat - dva dnevno

promet koji ima nas forum nije zdrav u nijednom smislu
on moze super prodavat nase bannere i mozemo se mi busat u prsa dojilacka (ko sto se busam kad treba) kako okupljamo toliko roditelja, najvise u hrvata, ali sto mi to radimo?
jel se volimo? jesmo li zajednica?
jel nam stalo jednima do drugih?
a provodimo zajedno nekoliko sati u ovom okruzenju
ovdje dolazimo kukati o svojim svekrvama, ali se mi medjusobno nazivciramo puno vise nego sto to napravi svekrva u 4 RL
onoliko energije koliko potrosimo na razmjenu iskustava i podrsku, isto toliko potrosimo na agresivne sale i njegovanje lika svoga virtualnoga.

ne da mi se to vise, gadi mi se to, lose je i mislim da ne moze biti dobro i zdravo nikako

e, da, odgovor, nisam mislila niti na apstinenciju niti na citanje, a nepisanje. ja sam krenula s ogranicenom upotrebom, i bez ikakve apstinencijske krize sasvim mi je lijepo i od prvog dana vidim samo koristi od micanja od onog skoro pa svakodnevnog forumasenja.

jos da mi je doc, a na forumu atmosfera koje se vjestitica sjeca (ne ona koje se sorci sjeca   :Laughing:  ) a koju smo zaboravile njegovati.

kako je summer rekla, ja jesam predvodnica ove kaljuze i skroz mi dobro ide. ne bjezim od toga. ali nemojte ni vi.

----------


## Rene2

Sve sam manje na forumu zadnjih 2 mjeseca i to me preporodilo.

Škicnem tu i tamo, ali ne provodim više dan s uključenom "rodom" pa da u svakom prolazu kraj kompa stisnem F5 da vidim što ima novo.

Moram priznati da odjednom imam viška vremena.  :Grin:

----------


## flower

ovaj je topik kradljivac energije.

----------


## Stijena

> ovaj je topik kradljivac energije.


  :Yes:  ......ali mi je ipak jaaaako drago da sam ga pročitala jer su mi neke stvari sada, ooooooooooo, daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, puuuuuuuuuno jasnije

mislim da mi je ovaj topic bio jako potreban - u mnogo pogleda

da npr. shvatim zašto sam se osjećala kolateralnom (i nadam se, nevinom) žrtvom svega ovoga gore navedenog

----------


## Sirius Black

jezuš i marija kam je ovo otišlo....

čini mi se nakon mog komentara o edukativnom forumu

A mislila sam samo napisati da nije cijeli forum edukativan nego podforumi o autosjedalicama i dojenju jer jedino tamo su stručni savjeti, a ne npr. dohrana ili zdravlje.

I žalosno je da ovaj forum stvara sliku u javnosti o Rodi a ne sve one aktivnosti koje su cure spomenule i na kojima im svi možemo čestitati.

----------


## apricot

> I žalosno je da ovaj forum stvara sliku u javnosti o Rodi a ne sve one aktivnosti koje su cure spomenule i na kojima im svi možemo čestitati.


pa napravimo ga takvim da svi budemo ponosni na njega!
jer forum nije nega amorfna masa koja se samoinicijativno širi, forum smo svi mi

----------


## Imga

> Sirius Black prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I žalosno je da ovaj forum stvara sliku u javnosti o Rodi a ne sve one aktivnosti koje su cure spomenule i na kojima im svi možemo čestitati.
> 
> 
> pa napravimo ga takvim da svi budemo ponosni na njega!
> jer forum nije nega amorfna masa koja se samoinicijativno širi, forum smo svi mi


slažem se
najlakše je reći - kupus! i dignuti ruke od svega

ali moram priznati da sam nakon svega ovdje pročitanog i ja dobila želju zamahnuti bijelom zastavom, jer se osjećam ko divlja svinja koja se valja u...

----------


## anamar

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Sirius Black prvotno napisa
> ...


x

----------


## anamar

...i malo više tolerancije bi trebalo. a ne odma na zadnje noge se dizat.

----------


## flower

ovo je roditeljski forum, ovo definitivno nije strucni forum tipa cybermeda, oni koji pitaju savjet znaju od koga ce ga dobiti - ako pitas na rodi javit ce ti se xy broj mama, neke od njih imaju vece znanje, neke imaju legitimitet dati vrlo strucan savjet (npr. pravnice na pravu, da se maknemo od dojenje-autosjedenje tema). nije savjet nesto lebdece i 100% istina, jedno ce reci doktori, jedno savjetnice tipa mama-mami, trece kumica, cetvrto svekrva...ono sto se ovdje brzo zaboravi je da je odgovornost ipak na samoj osobi ne na savjetodavcu, savjet dobijes, odbacis ili prihvatis. ajde malo budimo odgovorni sami prema sebi  - ako je negdje previse neg. energije - makni se, ako ti se ne svidja diskusija na temi x javi moderatoru, adminu., nisam mod. ali tako bi rado zakljucala cijelu ovu raspravu i sve nas resetirala. ne zaboravimo da je ovo ipak forum roditelja koji imaju potrebu educirati se, poslusati se, pojadati se, pohvaliti se...valjda imamo s vremena na vrijeme i potrebu jedni drugima sasuti u lice negativnosti, bolje ovdje nego negdje drugdje.

 :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

Flower, slazem se. Medjutim, u ovo sto si napisala se ne uklapa bas ono Renatino.
Meni osobno pisanje po forumu nije nesto sto mi sise toliko energije, ne osjecam da na forumu zivim "pravi zivot" itd. Ne znam jesam li u zadnjih par godina upalila tv i pogledala film kako treba, sto se mene tice, mogli bi ga i izbacit iz kuce. Zato se ponekad nacrtam na forumu. 
Moguce da je nekima, cak i meni, postao ovisnost. Na slicnu foru kao sto cigarete postanu ovisnost, kad ne znam sto sa sobom, upalim nakratko forum.  :Grin:  Tjesim se da zato nikad necu iz dosade upalit tv, nikad necu peglati...  :Grin:  
Medjutim, kad ja vidim koliko toga se kod mene promijenilo zahvaljujuci nekim stvarima ovdje procitanim, pa cak procitanim u onim "iz supljeg u prazno" temama, ne mogu reci da me nije malo zaboljelo kad je REnata postavila pitanja koja je postavila. Sto ja, ustvari, radim tu? Zasto ja tu pisem po nekim temama (ili bilo tko drugi) i onda dodje "faca iz Rode" i napise da joj nije jasno odakle nam volje i vremena gubiti vrijeme na nekim tamo raspravama, a time ne mijenjamo svijet, ne guramo akcije itd. 
Zasto onda ne zatvoriti forum, fino nakaciti obavijesti o autosjedalicama, o dohrani, dojenju i svemu ostalom pa kome se cita, nek dodje informirati se i gotovo?
I jos bi me zanimalo kako to da npr. Apricot kaze da smo forum svi mi, a kad dodju ti neki "mi" da kazemo ovo ili ono u obliku prituzbe, onda ispada da se najlakse obraniti recenicom tipa: ni vama doma nitko ne kroji pravila i sl. 
I koji mi smo ustvari mi? Oni koji smo bili prije pet godina? Oni koji smo na istoj valnoj duljini? Oni koji su potpisivaci MC takodjer spadaju pod "mi"?
Ne vjerujem da je tako misljeno, ali ispada da se glorificira to neko forumsko doba dok je bilo jako malo forumasica, dok su forumasice bile iskljucivo one iz "stare garde", onda dodju neke nove koje samo kukaju o svekrvama i prelijevaju iz supljeg u prazno i dobijemo kaljuzu od foruma. 
Sjecam se ja i vremena dok je Renata malo vise pisala po forumu. I ne samo ona, valjda vecina onih koji sada taj isti forum nazivaju kaljuzom.  I ne, nije se forumarilo iskljucivo o dojenju i dohrani. Bogami, po ovim sada napisanim kriterijima se itekako prelijevalo iz supljeg u prazno dobar dio vremena. A mene sad zanima po cemu je tadasnje prelijevanje iz supljeg u prazno duhovnije i "za pamcenje" u odnosu na ovo sadasnje?

I, molim, bez odgovora tipa: volonteri rade toliko i toliko, najlakse je doci upirati prstom....

----------


## apricot

> I jos bi me zanimalo kako to da npr. Apricot kaze da smo forum svi mi, a kad dodju ti neki "mi" da kazemo ovo ili ono u obliku prituzbe, onda ispada da se najlakse obraniti recenicom tipa: ni vama doma nitko ne kroji pravila i sl.


Žao mi je što sam te inspirirala na prozivanje jer ja nisam spremna ni sposobna pružiti kvalitetnu raspravu  :/ 
Pa ću samo ukratko pokušati objasniti: Forum jesmo svi mi, ali neki od nas su ipak malo više odgovorni za njega. Kad smo već odgovorni, onda si pokušavamo na neki način olakšati njegovo vođenje, ili kako da to već nazovemo. I normalno je da se to nekome sviđa, a nekome baš i ne. Ili uopće ne.
Ja bih rekla da ovdje ne može, kao u matematici, vrijediti relacija ekvivalencije, ipak ovo naše pisanje najčešće nije tako egzaktna "znanost" i ovisi o mnogočemu.

Vjerujem kako bi određeni broj postova, iz tipkovnice istih autorica, bio znatno različit da je pisan u drugo doba dana, tjedna, mjeseca...

Nevažno...

Kad kažem "mi", ne mislim samo na one koji su ovdje "starosjedioci" svojim pisanjem, čitanjem, prepoznavanjem... već mislim i na svaku onu korisnicu koja se prvi put javi. I ona stvara atmosferu, traži pomoć ili burka vode.
A, priznat ćeš, ne može se podjednakim tonom odgovoriti onoj koja svoje prvo javljanje započinje napadom, kao i onoj koja ga započinje traženjem pomoći.

I, ja uopće ne mislim kako se po Forumu daju savjeti (osim dojećih i as); rekla bih kako svatko od nas piše svoje iskustvo ili govori kako bi to i sama napravila, da se o njezinom djetetu radi.
To što je ta informacija različita od one koju bih sama ponudila, ne znači da mi je itko nameće... Samo je drugačiji.

----------


## Zorana

Opet se spominje prozivanje. Ne prozivam te nego, kad si vec napisala koju, valjda je ok da upitam kako bih sebi lakse predocila sto je pisac htio reci.
Sto se objasnjenja tice, ok mi je. 
Voljela bih samo da se javi Renata i objasni onaj svoj dio, jer je stvarno srocen tako da se svi mi koji nismo clanovi udruge zapitamo zasto smo ustvari uopce tu. Meni je forum izvor stvarno kvalitetnih informacija, volim se dopisivati s nekim curama odavde i nikako to svoje forumiranje ne zelim izjednacavati s npr. gladjenjem daljinskog. Ali, ako je takav oblik komunikacije nekim clanicama prelijevanje iz supljeg u prazno i ako se postavljaju pitanja odakle forumasicama volje i vremena za tu istu aktivnost, onda, jelte, javljaju se i neka druga pitanja. 
A da se razumijemo, ovaj forum nije i jedino mjesto gdje se sve informacije ovog tipa mogu pronaci. Pa eto, ja postavljam pitanje, ako se forumiranjem gubi vrijeme, zasto je forum uopce postavljen? Sasvim se lijepo moze informirati na npr. Rodinoj stranici i bez foruma. 
Zasto se ne ukinu svi suvisni podforumi da se sprijeci to gubljenje vremena svih korisnika i korisnica ovog foruma?
Nisam ljuta, nisam agresivna, sve i da jesam, sigurna sam da malo koga ovdje boli djoncek zato, ali me stvarno i iskreno zanima zasto su tu odredjeni podforumi ako se unaprijed zna da ce sve ili vecina tema na njima biti markirane kao kaljuza?

----------


## čokolada

Što se čudite? Prije je bilo puno manje članica foruma, gotovo da nije bilo nicka kojeg po nečemu nisam zapamtila, a sad nemam pojma tko je tko  :/  i naravno da je bilo više obiteljske atmosfere.
Ovo s forumom , pretpostavljam, isto je k'o i s onim topicom o otvaranju vrata - prije smo otvarali vrata svakome tko je pozvonio i strpljivo saslušali zašto zvoni i što treba, a sad...ni ne ustajemo se proviriti kroz špijunku. Meni osobno je previše nekonstruktivnih rasprava i nekulturnih dijaloga da bih na takvim topicima otvarala vrata svojih misli   :Sad:  .

----------


## Zorana

Ma da, neka osjetljiva biljcica te tvoje misli....  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> Opet se spominje prozivanje.


oprosti, krivo sam se izrazila... mislila sam na čisto spominjanje

----------


## čokolada

:Grin:   na forumu sam pretežno navečer, umorna ko pas, i onda da još čitam svađe i prepucavanja...zaspim za kompom.

----------


## Zorana

:Kiss:

----------


## renata

prvo se ispricavam MC na spominjanju imena, kako rijetko dolazim na forum, nisam druge zapamtila. znaci ne mislim da je MC kriva u bilo kojem smislu za kaljuzu, nego da je ovaj danasnji forum vise njezin nego moj. MC, o tome zasto dolazis ovdje i sto zelis postici, priznajem, nemam pojma. samo sam uhvatila par postova, vjerojatno vecinu otprije, iz kojih je manje ili vise izvirao antagonizam. ako ivka kaze da ste to rijesili, onda valjda jeste  :Smile: 


i zorana me proziva x puta.
sori sto sam osim guranja projekata i akcija zaboravila napisati: doci na forum podrzati, pomoci, podijeliti iskustva s najboljom namjerom. raspraviti o temama koje nas muce, s povjerenjem jednih u druge, povjerenjem u one koji imaju vise iskustva i opet s najboljom namjerom.

ali kad dodjem tih svakih par mjeseci ovdje, zanimljivo je da uvijek nadjem aktualne topice koji sluze samo raspravi. mozda se pojavljuju samo svakih par mjeseci?

i drugacije je kad raspravljas s ljudima koje manje-vise poznajes, kao ranije na forumu, rijesit ces s njima kad-tad i rasprava mora biti konstruktivnija. ali kad raspravljas s tisucu ljudi koje ne poznajes i medjusobno vas je bas briga jedne za druge, onda rasprava ima puno manje smisla. a za takve ne bi nitko trebao imati vremena. zato je sad kad je forum ovoliki jos vaznije da se usredotoci na podrsku, razmjenu informacija, edukaciju, pomoc.

----------


## Mukica

> Pa eto i vama jedan  :shock:  i jedan   i    za kraj, *jer ste stvarno katastrofa*. Ovdje nitko ne navraća bezveze, svak nosi neki svoj križ, a kako suosjećamo sa nečijom situacijom, ustvari govori kakvi smo ljudi ili neljudi u biti.


u dvije recenice si opisala samu sebe, mene i svih ostalih 9310 registriranih korisnika
samo ne znam zakaj mislis da i ti sama nisi katastrofa nego da smo to svi mi drugi, a ti si kao drugacija   :Laughing:  
ja se ne bi slozila s tim
sve ovisi s koje strane gledas
nije najbolji forum na svijetu
al mene nije razocarao
ja sam ljuta

mene ljuti isto sto i renatu samo kaj je ona to drugacije napisala, ljuti me sto su nam stvari izmakle kontroli jer se nemremo ubit i tolko rastezat
s jedne strane stvari funkcioniraju gotovo savrseno, al su se s druge pocele raspadat
jednostavno vise ne stizemo biti zene, majke, prijateljice, vrijedne djelatnice tam di dobivamo placu, volonterke i jos i moderatorice, ne stizemo bit cak ni obicne forumasice na forumu koji nam je prevazan i do kojeg nam je previse stalo i dogodilo nam se da su ljudi kakve smo mi nekad bile (aktivne fultime forumasice) "preuzeli" glavnu rijec i "vode" forum umjesto da ga vodimo mi same
dan nam je postao prekratak
a obveza je sve vise
i nesto je stradalo
hbga

al brijem bice bolje

----------


## Zorana

Bice bolje, Renata, hvala sto si se javila.  :Kiss:

----------


## renata

> jednostavno vise ne stizemo biti zene, majke, prijateljice, vrijedne djelatnice tam di dobivamo placu, volonterke i jos i moderatorice, ne stizemo bit cak ni obicne forumasice na forumu koji nam je prevazan i do kojeg nam je previse stalo i dogodilo nam se da su ljudi kakve smo mi nekad bile (aktivne fultime forumasice) "preuzeli" glavnu rijec i "vode" forum umjesto da ga vodimo mi same
> dan nam je postao prekratak
> a obveza je sve vise
> i nesto je stradalo
> hbga


x
 :Smile:

----------


## botabal

posle 11 stranica,da i ja napisem koju..
pretezno sam citac Rodinog foruma,retko pisem..
sa Rodom sam se srela pre 2godine(silom prilika)kad sam se porodila..(zao mi je samo sto u trudnoci nisam znala za ovaj forum)

imala sam problema na porodjaju,pa mi je sin ostao na intenzivnoj 7 dana..
bio je u inkubatoru 2 dana a kasnije su ispitivali ima li tragova infekciji(na kraju je sve bilo ok  :Heart:  )..

dojenje..uh
pisala sam negde o tome-moja beba je pila moje mleko na bocicu od prvog dana..izdajala sam se i pokusavala da ga privolim na sisu ali nikako nije islo..
nisam znala ni kako,nisam imala pojma o dojenju,o polozaju,o LD-u,o ponudi-potraznji..mislila sam akoide ide(dojenje), ako ne -nema veze,izdajacu se dokgod bude mleka,posle cemo videti
 :Sad:  

i onda,nekako,bogu hvala,izguglah Rodine stranice..
na  pdf-u dojenje saznadoh mnooogo toga o cemu pojma nisam imala..
i to je rezultiralo cinjenicom da je moja beba pocela da doji sa puna tri meseca  :Heart:  
i doji i danas sa  25meseci..

eto pozitivnog iskustva(jednog od mnoooogih)koje po meni baca u senku sve ono nebitno(kaljuge,prepucavanja,pljuvanja..)

----------


## pikulica

Evo da  i ja kažem koju, jedan post prije 1000 i jedan dan prije 3 godinje forumiranja na Rodi. 
Ovo je jedini forum na koji sam se ikad javljala.
Nije da ne vidim neke loše stvari, niske udarce, isprazna prepucavanja...
Ali sam odlučila da meni roda bude što je i bila, a to je mjesto gdje sam dobila i dala dobar savjet, upoznala par dragih ljudi, podijelila tuge i radosti, nešto naučila, nekome pomogla, ponekad se nasmijala, rastužila i naljutila...
Tako će i ostati, a za sve ostalo stisnem na ignore!

----------


## a72

*pikulica*, i ja isto tako....sve ruzno na stranu, ali ja ovaj forum volim,
jer u suprotnom ne bih bila ovdje.

----------


## Hady

> Ovo je jedini forum na koji sam se ikad javljala.
> Nije da ne vidim neke loše stvari, niske udarce, isprazna prepucavanja...
> Ali sam odlučila da meni roda bude što je i bila, a to je mjesto gdje sam dobila i dala dobar savjet, upoznala par dragih ljudi, podijelila tuge i radosti, nešto naučila, nekome pomogla, ponekad se nasmijala, rastužila i naljutila...
> Tako će i ostati, a za sve ostalo stisnem na ignore!


X i od mene

----------


## koryanshea

> jednostavno vise ne stizemo biti zene, majke, prijateljice, vrijedne djelatnice tam di dobivamo placu, volonterke i jos i moderatorice, ne stizemo bit cak ni obicne forumasice na forumu koji nam je prevazan i do kojeg nam je previse stalo i dogodilo nam se da su ljudi kakve smo mi nekad bile (aktivne fultime forumasice) "preuzeli" glavnu rijec i "vode" forum umjesto da ga vodimo mi same
> dan nam je postao prekratak
> a obveza je sve vise
> i nesto je stradalo
> hbga
> 
> al brijem bice bolje


to je vasa evolucija, i tako to mora biti. ne možete istovremeno i napredovati i nenapredovati. zato dio odgovornosti koje ste prerasle treba prepustiti tim novim fultajm forumašicama, neka one budu i moderatorice, neka one budu te koje paze na red i mir i atmosferu. one koje imaju vremena "preljevat iz šupljeg u prazno", a ne one koje se trgaju. pa će tako više pazit što i same pišu. i bit će manje umorne po stoosamnaesti put lockat neku prožvakanu temu. nemojte bit kontrol frikovi koji unatoč svim obavezama moraju još i forum moderirat.

a što se tiče savjetnica, koga bi bolilo da ima jedan sticky topic na dojenju i autosjedalicama s naslovom "a tko su ustvari savjetnici/e", na kojeg bi se bez ikakvog problema, bez sekunde čačkanja po searchu, linkalo svakom nevjernom tomi. just do it :/

----------


## sorciere

bravo kory!   :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

Koryce pravo zboriš :klapklap:

----------


## apricot

ovo nije dovoljno?

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=113&Show=1040

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja bi jedino na forumu promjenila da tražilica bude malo pouzdanija. Ja sam npr. tražila neke informacije o cerklaži kad su mi trebale. Dosta sam teško nalazile topice baš o tome. A opet možda sam ja tudum pa sam nešto krivo utpikavala   :Embarassed:  

Ali za ovo nadgledano otvaranje topica sam apsolutno. Pa sve bi mi najradije otvarale svaki dan drugi topic! I know, to sam radila u početku dok nisam ušla u štos, tj. dok me Pujica moderatorica nije špotala   :Wink:  

VELIKA pohvala na PDFu Roditelji anđela   :Love:   da toga nema ja ne znam kako bih dan izdržala!

----------


## RozaGroza

*apricot* skroz sam off topic, al klinci ti imaju prekrasna imena!   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

> ovo nije dovoljno?
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=113&Show=1040


ocigledno nije
neki dan sam se zaprepastila kad je netko napisao da je propustio cuti i vidjeti da smo izdale prirucnik IRK tj. za one koji ne znaju o cem pricam prirucnik "Iz rodina kljuna"

neke stvari ocito jednostavno proguta crna rupa
a neki ljudi NIKAD ne idu na portal ili citaju selektivno ili nikad ne otvore ni jednu jedinu temu na pdf O udruzi

----------


## ina33

> Ja bi jedino na forumu promjenila da tražilica bude malo pouzdanija. Ja sam npr. tražila neke informacije o cerklaži kad su mi trebale. Dosta sam teško nalazile topice baš o tome. A opet možda sam ja tudum pa sam nešto krivo utpikavala


RozaGroza, malo je vjerojatno off topic, ali po mom iskustvu koji put pomogne tražit preko Googlea, a napisat tipa, za tu konkretnu stvar "Roda, cerklaža", iskoči relativno brzo i pogođeno, a meni se čini da stvarno nije jednostavno napravit dobru tražilicu pa se uvijek pomognem preko Googlea.

----------


## disciplina

> to je vasa evolucija, i tako to mora biti. ne možete istovremeno i napredovati i nenapredovati. zato dio odgovornosti koje ste prerasle treba prepustiti tim novim fultajm forumašicama, neka one budu i moderatorice, neka one budu te koje paze na red i mir i atmosferu. one koje imaju vremena "preljevat iz šupljeg u prazno", a ne one koje se trgaju. pa će tako više pazit što i same pišu. i bit će manje umorne po stoosamnaesti put lockat neku prožvakanu temu. nemojte bit kontrol frikovi koji unatoč svim obavezama moraju još i forum moderirat.


apsolutno X
po meni nije fer tako stalno kukati za dobrim starim vremenima kad vas je na rodi bilo 100 i sve ste se znale i stalno nam to trljat na nos 

osposobite još moderatora koji će imati vremena pazit na teme a na recimo dojenju i AS i tim edukativnim PDFovima ostavit savjetnice koje će onda imati vremena i pazit da se uvijek dobije stručan savijet

----------


## Pepita

*ina33* Google je   :Naklon:

----------


## anchie76

Wow sta tu svega ima... skoro pa ce mi biti drago sto sam gripu imala   :Laughing:  

Ja sam samo htjela pojasniti zbog cega je ono pitanje od Deaedi iscitano kao provokacija.  Sigurna sam da mnogim clanicama foruma koje nisu tu 100 godina to izgleda kao najnormalnije pitanje.  To bi i bilo da nije postavljeno svaki put kad god neka rasprava krene, i da nije svaki put podastran detaljan i iscrpan odgovor.  I onda nakon xy vremena, druga rasprava i hop eto opet pitanje o savjetnicama...  

Normalno je da se pita, svasta se da nauciti na taj nacin.  I sigurna sam da je netko drugi (npr neka nova forumasica) postavila to pitanje, da bi ton iscitavanja bio potpuno drugaciji.  Ovako kad vecina nas tu zna da je to pitanje bilo aktualno prije xy i da smo u detalje dali odgovore Deaedi, a kao da nismo, jer evo ga opet (iz pastete), covjek ne moze drugacije gledati na to nego kao na provokaciju - zaista se tesko oduprijeti tom dojmu uz sav trud   :Saint:  

Drago mi je da su se cure javile s informacijama, i da su i mnoge druge forumasice saznale info koje nisu znale o savjetnicama   :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

dvije godine sam registrirana, četiri godine pratim ovaj forum.
ni u jednom trenutku nisam dovela u pitanje rad i znanje savjetnica, neke stvari su mi ok, neke ne, ali ovo što sam iščitala na par zadnjih stranica me hm  :/  uopće ne znam što bih rekla.
stvarno je ružno onako nekog oprat i prozvat bez ikakve veze.

----------


## Maslačkica

Ja ne znam...meni je stvarno Roda super i kada sam upoznala Rodu shvatila sam kako imam pogrešno mišljenje o dojenju, porodu, odgoju djece itd. 


Što se tiče prijedloga da neko drugi preuzme moderiranje, ja nisam za to da moderira neko forum, a da nije u Udruzi ma koliko dugo bio na forumu...

----------


## Ancica

> a što se tiče savjetnica, koga bi bolilo da ima jedan sticky topic na dojenju i autosjedalicama s naslovom "a tko su ustvari savjetnici/e", na kojeg bi se bez ikakvog problema, bez sekunde čačkanja po searchu, linkalo svakom nevjernom tomi. just do it :/


Ja bih rado da, kad vec ti isti savjetnici i savjetnice trose vrijeme da napisu takve tekstove na portalu (di im je i mjesto), da ih onda netko i cita.

Npr.

O programu Sigurno u autosjedalici

Tko se krije iza Rodinih autosjedaličara?

Besplatni pregledi autosjedalica

Popis obavljenih pregleda

Sigurno u autosjedalici - Kronologija aktivnosti 2008

Sigurno u autosjedalici - Kronologija aktivnosti 2007

Jel bi korisnike foruma ubilo s vremena na vrijeme otic i na portal ako ih takve informacije interesiraju?


Ja cu reci da bi mene ubilo da moram sve sto je na portalu keljit i na forum uz sve drugo sto ja i ostali clanovi Rode radimo.

----------


## Kaae

> to je vasa evolucija, i tako to mora biti. ne možete istovremeno i napredovati i nenapredovati. zato dio odgovornosti koje ste prerasle treba prepustiti tim novim fultajm forumašicama, neka one budu i moderatorice, neka one budu te koje paze na red i mir i atmosferu. one koje imaju vremena "preljevat iz šupljeg u prazno", a ne one koje se trgaju. pa će tako više pazit što i same pišu. i bit će manje umorne po stoosamnaesti put lockat neku prožvakanu temu. nemojte bit kontrol frikovi koji unatoč svim obavezama moraju još i forum moderirat.
> 
> a što se tiče savjetnica, koga bi bolilo da ima jedan sticky topic na dojenju i autosjedalicama s naslovom "a tko su ustvari savjetnici/e", na kojeg bi se bez ikakvog problema, bez sekunde čačkanja po searchu, linkalo svakom nevjernom tomi. just do it :/


Potpis!

Podrzavam ideju o novim moderatoricama, bilo clanicama udruge, podupirucim clanicama/clanovima ili bilo kome tko je do sada pokazao da je za to sposoban. Sve ostalo sto se spominje stvarno jest cijena napredovanja i rasta. Vise ljudi, vise problema, ali i vise sansi da se procuje za Rodu. Nije li to, uostalom, najbolji nacin za stjecanje vise podupirucih clanova, vise volontera i volonterki za rasprodaje, itd.? Mislim, ako nitko ne dolazi i ne piskara, manje ce ljudi cuti za Udrugu. Mozda netko tko je bas danas napisao prvi post, u kojem pita sto je to platnena pelena ili kako da podoji dijete za koju godinu postane redovan clan Udruge.  Nit' se svi radjamo pametni, nit' sa znanjem. A ovdje se, usprkos tzv. kaljuzi, ipak svasta moze nauciti. 

*Ancice*, ljudi koji traze informacije na, primjerice, googleu, nece vidjeti portal. Vidjet ce forum. Doci ce na forum i na forumu ce ostati. I proci ce, najvjerojatnije, dosta vremena dok uopce saznaju da nekakav portal postoji. Pricam iz iskustva, a stvarno vjerujem da nisam jedina. Jednom kad nadju portal, i dalje ce se vracati forumu. To je jednostavno tako - na forumu se pise, forum je pun novih informacija, forum javlja ili jasno istice nove postove. Ono sto je najvaznije, na forumu su drugi ljudi, sto je jedan od, ako ne i najglavniji razlog, zasto mu se ljudi vracaju. Ne znam koliko ljudi redovito cita portal. Priznajem da ja to ne radim, tamo idem kad na forumu vidim link na nesto novo.

*Mukice*, skruseno priznajem da ja nisam imala pojma da je Roda izdala taj prirucnik. Sad vidim da je izdan otprilike u isto vrijeme kad sam ja dosla ovdje. Eto, propustila sam _taj_ podatak. Ali znam mnogo drugih. Sve od njih vidjela sam na forumu, ili kroz postove clanica Udruge, ili u nekom drugom postu. Niti o jednom nisam cula na portalu. Otvaram u principu sve pdf-ove, barem da vidim naslove. Cesto mi mnogi promaknu jer novi postovi su novi samo onoliko koliko cookiesi drze u jednom otvorenom browseru. Ako ga moram zatvoriti, gotovo je. No, to je problem pphb-a, ne Udruge ili portala. Ili moj, jer nisam u stanju zapamtiti desetke i desetke, ako ne i stotine, novih topica i postova u danu.

----------


## Zorana

Ma daj, pa sta fali ovim moderatoricama?

----------


## Kaae

> Ma daj, pa sta fali ovim moderatoricama?


Apsolutno nista? Barem ako se mene pita, a vidim da se nitko drugi takodjer nije pozalio.

Moderatorice/clanice Udruge same su, upravo u ovom topicu, napisale da im je pretesko raditi na forumu uz sve one druge stvari koje rade upravo u Udruzi. U tom slucaju, zasto ne potraziti pomoc?

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam to shvatila tako da im je nezgodno raditi i neke ekstra stvari za korisnike koje su tako i tako dostupne, ne da im je tesko moderirati forum.

----------


## Kaae

Ne znam, shvatila sam drugacije. I u jednom i u drugom slucaju, nemam ama bas nista protiv sadasnjih moderatorica, niti mislim da forum nije dovoljno moderiran. U isto vrijeme, ne bih imala nista protiv da regrutiraju jos koju, pa makar da samo pomogne oko onog sto stvarno ne stignu, a bilo bi korisno ili tek zgodno.

----------


## dacabl

pozdrav svim curama,a posebno clanicama udruge.Ja vrlo rijetko nesto napisem iz prostog razloga sto od prvog dana prve trudnoce sve sto mi je trebalo sam pronasla ovdje.Mogu slobodno reci da je uz mog doktora i Roda vodila moje trudnoce,sa velikom razlikom jer sam doktoru isla jednom mjesecno a Roda je tu bila 24h dnevno,i na tom Vam veliko HVALA.  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja sam samo htjela pojasniti zbog cega je ono pitanje od Deaedi iscitano kao provokacija.  Sigurna sam da mnogim clanicama foruma koje nisu tu 100 godina to izgleda kao najnormalnije pitanje.  To bi i bilo da nije postavljeno svaki put kad god neka rasprava krene, i da nije svaki put podastran detaljan i iscrpan odgovor.  I onda nakon xy vremena, druga rasprava i hop eto opet pitanje o savjetnicama...  
> 
> Normalno je da se pita, svasta se da nauciti na taj nacin.  I sigurna sam da je netko drugi (npr neka nova forumasica) postavila to pitanje, da bi ton iscitavanja bio potpuno drugaciji.  Ovako kad vecina nas tu zna da je to pitanje bilo aktualno prije xy i da smo u detalje dali odgovore Deaedi, a kao da nismo, jer evo ga opet (iz pastete), covjek ne moze drugacije gledati na to nego kao na provokaciju - zaista se tesko oduprijeti tom dojmu uz sav trud


Da sumiram, pitala sam ovo:



> "...da li je titula "savjetnica za dojenje" verificirana od strane nadležnih tijela RH, npr. Ministarstva zdravstva? Da li ta titula nosi neke određene obveze konstantne edukacije, vođenja evidencije djelovanja određene savjetnice i sl. 
> Ako je tu titulu dodijelilo npr. neko strano tijelo npr. LLL ili sl. da li je ta organizacija verificirana u RH, da li ima dozvolu za davanje takvih titula i sl. "



Meni je to pitanje i nakon 100 godina najnormalnije pitanje. Vjerojatno sam ga vec nekada i negdje postavila, ali i tada je vjerojatno bilo dozivljeno kao provokacija, dakle i kada je bilo postavljeno 1x. Zasto ga se ne smije postavljati opetovano, zar nije moguce da je između 1x i 1oox doslo do neke promjene? Ocito ga se ne moze postaviti na nacin da ga se dozivi kao normalno pitanje. Sto me cudi i na neki nacin zabrinjava. 
Ako mislis da je provokacija, jednostavno postavi forumsko pravilo: 




> *Zabranjeno je postavljati pitanja o edukaciji savjetnica za dojenje.*


Necu se dalje raspravljati niti se imam namjeru opravdavati za to sto sam znatizeljna i ljubopitiva. Niti to pitanje namjeravam postaviti, prema tvom brojanju, 101x. *Zalosno mi se samo sto sam puno puta rekla da podrzavam rad savjetnica, ali da mislim da bi se njihov rad trebao verificirati od strane nadležnih tijela*. I dalje stojim kod tog stava, i ne mogu shvatiti da stvarno mislite da to nije i savjetnicama i Udruzi u interesu.

I za kraj, komentari o Teddy i mc su stvarno ispod svake razine. Isprika ne umanjuje ono sto je izreceno.

----------


## Maja

Pa nije zabranjeno pitati niti će ikad biti. No, kada je već očito da to pitanje kompetencije savjetnica doživljavaš toliko važnim, čudi me da nisi zapamtila da si ga već jednom postavljala i da smo ti na njega odgovarale. 
I sad opet, nakon što smo rekle da mislimo da je to savjetnicama i udruzi u interesu, ti ponavljaš da 



> ne mogu shvatiti da stvarno mislite da to nije i savjetnicama i Udruzi u interesu.


Netko tko pročita ovo naravno da će steći krivu sliku bez da detaljno iščitava raspravu.

----------


## Deaedi

> Netko tko pročita ovo naravno da će steći krivu sliku bez da detaljno iščitava raspravu.


Vec je stvarno postalo uobicajeno da se ne cita cijela rasprava, nego se netko uhvati za neki djelic recenoga u odgovoru na nesto sasvim drugo i onda se oko toga zahukta rasprava.

----------


## koryanshea

> ovo nije dovoljno?
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=113&Show=1040


to je super tekst. ali sadrži skroz drugačije informacije od ovih što je ivarica pobrojala. taj sažetak treba sačuvat na nekom konkretnom mjestu a ne ga pustit da se zagubi u arhivi, i to baš u ovom (meni dosta ružnom) topicu.

što se tiče portala - ja recimo pogledam tu na vrhu foruma ima li šta novo, a dosta toga sam pročitala i prije. ne sve, jer toga ima puuuno. možda je jedan način za približit portal korisnicima foruma nekakav newsletter sa obavijestima kad je nešto novo objavljeno na portalu. a tko ga baš ne želi primat da si može isključit tu opciju npr. u profilu. sad bih volila da ja to znam napravit pa da se ponudim, al nažalost ne znam.
druga stvar, evo pitam MD ima li neki trik da gugl lakše pronalazi tekstove na portalu, tj. da ne preferira toliko forum. pa kaže, treba na forumu puno stavljat linkove na portal (toga ima), i kaže, na portalu bi na svakoj stranici trebao bit link "back" na stranicu višu po hijerarhiji. ne znam koliko je izvedivo, al eto, da podijelim :/

----------


## apricot

> Netko tko pročita ovo naravno da će steći krivu sliku bez da detaljno iščitava raspravu.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Vec je stvarno postalo uobicajeno da se ne cita cijela rasprava, nego se netko uhvati za neki djelic recenoga u odgovoru na nesto sasvim drugo i onda se oko toga zahukta rasprava.


istina, ali to je, zapravo, i očekivano  :/ 
nema te nekoliko dana, iz bilo kojega razloga, i nakupi se 11 stranica "intrigantnoga" štiva.
a rijetki su oni koji bi temeljito sve iščitavali.
i, eto, dođe do svačega...

----------


## sladjanaf

> a što se tiče savjetnica i njihovih verificiranih svjedodžbi - meni taj papir ne bi promijenio ništa u mišljenju koje je najbolje, vjerovanju i povjerenju koje je neupitno. jer i teta babica u nekoj bolnici ima papir, ilitiga verificiranu svjedodžbu, a o dojenju ne zna ništa ili zna jako malo. 
> meni papir nije mjerilo. 
> ali to sam samo ja.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Meni je vidiš to jako bitno. To mi daje neku sigurnost da se ne radi o nekom nadriljičništvu ili šarlatanstvu. Za sve struke.


  :Grin:  

čitali djelić rasprave ili temeljito iščitavali... koja je razlika?

----------


## Maslačkica

> možda je jedan način za približit portal korisnicima foruma nekakav newsletter sa obavijestima kad je nešto novo objavljeno na portalu. a tko ga baš ne želi primat da si može isključit tu opciju npr. u profilu.


Pa postoji newsletter, ali na PORTALU... 
Ma mislim nije mi jasno da se ne ode na portal i malo vidi šta ima novo ili staro? 
Jer ono što savjetnice ovdje odgovaraju ima objašnjeno na portalu, jako puno članaka... hoš vjerovati ili nećeš to je na svakom da odluči sam...

----------


## MoMo

:?  :?  ja sam jedna od onih koja ne pise puno...i pisem najvise po cestitanjima i receptima (   :Mljac:  )....ali jako puno citam-najmanje na ovom pdf ..dosta na portalu...

sebe smatram novom ali se nikad nisam osjecala zapostavljenom ignoriranom isl...tu se jako dobro osjecam jer dosta toga mogu nauciti i sto mi se najvise svidja u stalnoj sam poziciji da preispitujem svoja stajalista ali i ona koja propgira Roda - zahvaljujuci "opoziciji"...

po mom misljenju nedostatak cyber komunikacije je u provm redu u nemogucnosti da se vidi/cuje/osjeti nacin na koji je nesto receno/napisano zato se nadam da mi necete uzeti za zlo zato sto zaista bez ikakve zle namjere pitam kako je mopguce da na ovom forumu ima toliko aktivnih korisnika ako se ovdje "nove" spota, ignorira isl...zasto ti ljudi onda ostaju na ovom forumu? sorry ako sam koga uvrjedila ali to mi je logicno pitanje, koji mi se samo od sebe namece. 

isto tako cu ostaviti mogucnost da sam ja presubjektivna jer na Rodinom *forumu i portalu* sam naucila tako puno o dojenju, njezi beba, AS isl...na rodi sam shvatial da ono sto instiktivno nosim u sebi vezano  za odgoj ima u teoriji i ime isl...u isto vrijeme iskreno receno Roda nije uspijela razbiti neke moje strahove- npr vezano za prirodni porod, ali to me ne sprijecava da citam, preispitujem i sto kazu Rode i sto ja mislim osjecam- da suprotstavljam te 2 "struje" znajuci a ni ja ni "Roda" neznamo apsolutnu istinu...ali da ju svako kreira za sebe i zato su mi neki sukobi misljenja na forumu jako poticajni jer ostavljauju mogucnost preispitivsanja svima nama i citavoj ovoj stvari daju sirinu. 

huh...predoslovno shvatih ime ovog pdf-a pa ga bas zafilozofirah   :Embarassed:

----------


## koryanshea

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> možda je jedan način za približit portal korisnicima foruma nekakav newsletter sa obavijestima kad je nešto novo objavljeno na portalu. a tko ga baš ne želi primat da si može isključit tu opciju npr. u profilu.
> 
> 
> Pa postoji newsletter, ali na PORTALU...


 :Embarassed:  u pravu si, ja zaboravila (znam da je tamo)



> Ma mislim nije mi jasno da se ne ode na portal i malo vidi šta ima novo ili staro?


nema ti tu šta bit ili ne bit jasno, ljudi rade što rade. ako želiš da više idu na portal, onda gledaš kako da im portal približiš. pretplata na newsletter pri registraciji na forum je možda jedan način za to. a možda su to već isprobale, tko zna.

----------


## meda

> [
> Postoji li negdje na forumu ili portalu post poput ovog koji je napisala ivarica? Tu sam XY mjeseci, lutam okolo, citam sve i svasta i moram priznati da nista takvo nisam vidjela. .


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=113&Show=1043

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=113&Show=2636

----------


## tinaka

[/url][url=http://www.mysmiley.net/free-adult-smileys.php]

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [
> Postoji li negdje na forumu ili portalu post poput ovog koji je napisala ivarica? Tu sam XY mjeseci, lutam okolo, citam sve i svasta i moram priznati da nista takvo nisam vidjela. .
> 
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=113&Show=1043
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=113&Show=2636


Hvala. To sam, zapravo, vidjela. I dalje mi je nekako ljepse i preglednije ovo sto je napisala ivarica i bilo bi super kad bi stajalo negdje na forumu. No sad se vec ili ponavljam, ili potpisujem koryansheu.   :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

> Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  koryanshea prvotno napisa
> ...


ja sam mislila da se ova cijela rasprava potegla od premise da kao nedostaje informacija o rodinim projektima i onda kad ispadne da tih informacija ima samo mozda ne pod nosom, onda cemo reci da ni to nije dosta nego ih moras zaljepit ljudima pod nos, npr. na forum pa stickat, al onda kad ispadne da ima i hrpa takvih informacija na forumu, da ni to nije dosta vec moras ljudima slat informacije doma preko newslettera ili neceg slicnog, pa kad ispadne i da ako im posaljes a oni ne citaju onda znas da ni onda ne radis dosta vec trebas... sto?

Ako netko treba informacije o udruzi i njenom radu, eno portala, eno podforuma o udruzi. Pa nek pogleda tamo i ako nema ono sto trazi, nek posalje mejl na udrugu putem kontakt informacija na portalu ili nek otvori topik s upitom na udruznom portalu. Ako stvarno zeli znati.

A najbolji nacin za saznati je tako da se ukljucis   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

evo naše pragmatične Ancice  :D

----------


## a zakaj

ali rasprava nije krenula odatle.
dogodilo se da je jedna osoba mozda provocirala (po mom sudu je, ili je bar postavila sasvim suvisno pitanje), a onda su krenule uvrede od strane clanica udruge na racun citavog foruma i svih forumasica.
tak da sam se i ja, iako mi nikad ne pada na pamet da rad udruge stavljam pod upitnik (naprotiv), nasla prilicno popisana.

----------


## meda

> [ja sam mislila da se ova cijela rasprava potegla od premise da kao nedostaje informacija o rodinim projektima i onda kad ispadne da tih informacija ima samo mozda ne pod nosom, onda cemo reci da ni to nije dosta nego ih moras zaljepit ljudima pod nos, npr. na forum pa stickat, al onda kad ispadne da ima i hrpa takvih informacija na forumu, da ni to nije dosta vec moras ljudima slat informacije doma preko newslettera ili neceg slicnog, pa kad ispadne i da ako im posaljes a oni ne citaju onda znas da ni onda ne radis dosta vec trebas... sto?
> 
> :



a i ovako ljudi vec na sam spomen rode, portala, foruma ili sos-a kolutaju ocima i optuzuju rodu da previse forsira dojenje i maltretira svekoliku populaciju istim  :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [ja sam mislila da se ova cijela rasprava potegla od premise da kao nedostaje informacija o rodinim projektima i onda kad ispadne da tih informacija ima samo mozda ne pod nosom, onda cemo reci da ni to nije dosta nego ih moras zaljepit ljudima pod nos, npr. na forum pa stickat, al onda kad ispadne da ima i hrpa takvih informacija na forumu, da ni to nije dosta vec moras ljudima slat informacije doma preko newslettera ili neceg slicnog, pa kad ispadne i da ako im posaljes a oni ne citaju onda znas da ni onda ne radis dosta vec trebas... sto?
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> a i ovako ljudi vec na sam spomen rode, portala, foruma ili sos-a kolutaju ocima i optuzuju rodu da previse forsira dojenje i maltretira svekoliku populaciju istim


Jooooj, ja kad ljudima spomenem Rodu u najmanju ruku se uvrijede i kažu: "one su malo preekstremne" kao npr. nedavno sam bila na svadbi  svog rođaka u Hr gdje sam mu ženu 1.put upoznala i koja je bila u to vrijeme trudna. I prije sam mu poslala mail i rekla da imam neke "materijale" za dojenje, tj. u word sam prenijela tekstove o dojenju, pa i igrama sa bebama itd., ali uglavnom se odnosi na dojenje i fiziološki proces dojki za vrijeme dojenja, problemi koji se javljaju itd. i da pita svoju buduću ženu, u to vrijeme, da li želi da joj ih mailam, pa da ih pročita, na šta je ona rekla da ima ginekologicu u koju ima povjerenje, pa će joj ona reći...ok...ponudila, bila odbijena, na moju žalost, ali eto... 

I dođem ja kod njih nakon svadbe i kažem joj za dojenje i neke informacije joj prenesem i spomenem da su sa Rode, na šta je ona rekla: "Jooj, ma one su tako preekstremne i ako budem mogla dojiti ja ću dojiti, a ako ne, nema veze..."
Nisam ni riječi rekla dalje, jer je njena odluka, ali baš mi je bilo žao... 

I ustvari, žao mi je to cijelo viđenje Roda i njihove "ekstremnosti".... i već sam rekla negdje da sam 1.put čula za Rodu na Tv-u i to u dosta negativnom kontekstu... dok je nisam "upoznala" na portalu! 

(OT je, ali eto...)


A što se tiče ove teme mislim da mi je i drago, jer sam u njoj više "upoznala" forumašice i njihove stavove...
Drugo, isto tako mislim da su se članice Udruge osjetile prozvanima što nisu trebale, ALI da sam u njihovim cipelama sigurno bih isto reagirala, jer uvijek i ja kažem i propovjedam drugima da trebaju znati primiti kritiku, ali ja je još uvijek ne znam baš najbolje primiti ili makar ne tako kako "učim" druge... tako da...

----------


## apricot

Maslačkice, zato mi sugeriramo da se poznatima (a i nepoznatima) nikada ne nudi savjet, informacija, pomoć... ako to taj sam i ne zatraži.

----------


## bubimira

> to cijelo viđenje Roda i njihove "ekstremnosti"....





> rode je kao neka sekta





> Sigurna sam da mnogim clanicama foruma koje nisu tu 100 godina to izgleda kao najnormalnije pitanje. To bi i bilo da nije postavljeno svaki put kad god neka rasprava krene


pa da završimo kako se uvijek i završi:

We are the Borg, resistance is futile 
 :Wink:  

da se razumijemo ja vooolim biti dio borg-a

----------


## pomikaki

moram priznati da ja kad dijelim savjete (a dijelim ih zbilja s mjerom i oprezno) ne govorim _odakle_ stižu... tj. kažem obično nešto kao čitala sam na netu   :Grin:   bar ne lažem... ljudi se boje, što ću...

Sad zašto bi nekom ovi stavovi bili ekstremni, ja zapravo ne znam. Meni su krasno legli. Onaj Cvijetin popis poželjnih osobina moderne-retro-majke, bio karikiran ili ne, to sam ja, i još bi se nešto moglo povrh toga dodati. Htjela - ne htjela. I nije da se hvalim, to u rl nikom ne guram pod nos, inače bi došli ljudi u bijelom po mene. Zato mi je super što ovdje doznajem da nisam jedina. 

Meni je drago da ste se ispuhale.
Jel vam sada lakše?  :Trep trep: 
Inače obožavam rasprave, možda ste i primjetili. I uopće me ne živciraju. Ako me živciraju pokušavam ne sudjelovati. Ali ako vam smeta, neću više, evo zaobilazit ću kutak za filozofski trenutak, bit ću samo na dojenju i prirodnom porodu.   :Grin:   Jel tako bolje? Meni je bitno da su rodine volonterke čile, odmorne i dobre volje. Volonteri su osjetljive biljke i treba ih njegovati. 

I potpis na kory.

----------


## mikka

wtf is going on here?

----------


## pomikaki

mikka  :D  pa gdje si ti dosad

----------


## bubimira

pa čita žena...ima i što...12 stranica

----------


## mikka

citala sam nesto ali nis ne kuzim, tko je koga, kako zasto.. ?!

ovaj forum je jedini na kojem postam, drzi me "budnom" jer se osjecam kao da imam odrasle sugovornike. rasprave volim, pogotovo u finom tonu u kakvom obicno i budu, makar se ponekad zahuktaju. 

primjetila sam da ponekad netko nov bude napadnut, i to mi se ne svida. 

nisam primjetila uvlacenje u dupe "popularnim" forumasicama.

to je uglavnom to.

----------


## mikka

idem voziti bicikl, neki od nas moraju i smrsaviti  :Aparatic:

----------


## anamar

mene brine što je mc obrisala avatar, potpis i ne javlja se.
no, možda se samo odmara. ko ivarica.

----------


## Kaae

> mene brine što je mc obrisala avatar, potpis i ne javlja se.
> no, možda se samo odmara. ko ivarica.


Bas sam malo prije to primijetila na nekom skroz desetom topicu.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Maslačkice, zato mi sugeriramo da se poznatima (a i nepoznatima) nikada ne nudi savjet, informacija, pomoć... ako to taj sam i ne zatraži.


Znam, ali oko mene 100% ljudi ne traži pomoć

I ustvari, i kada traži ili kada raspravljamo o tome ne vjeruje mi, pa ne znam čemu me pita...   :Grin:  

Ma ja ponudim i pitam da li žele pročitati, a onima bliskima, kao npr. svojim jako bliskim prijateljicama kažem da MORAJU pročitati i da ću ih "ISPITATI"   :Laughing:  
Uglavnom, da vide da postoji nešto drugo, a ako ne žele da se drže toga onda ok, njihova odluka... ali "ispit" postoji   :Laughing:  



Mikka - baš sam se pitala gdje si ovih dana... 
I to za MC sam primjetila i iznenadila sam se... nisam to očekivala (ako je to to)

Moja početna stranica nije forum, nego portal.... pa onda ona forum... 
A prije nego što sam uopće skontala da postoji forum   :Laughing:   prošlo je sigurno mjesec dana čitanja tekstova i čuđenja "od kud sad ovo", a u mojoj glavi skroz neke druge informacije...i prihvatih ovo, jer odgovori poput "to se tako radi" mi nešto nisu baš sjeli... 
A kako sam došla na Rodu? U tražilci sam tražila tekstove o prirodnom porodu.... i našla ih...   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene brine što je mc obrisala avatar, potpis i ne javlja se.
> no, možda se samo odmara. ko ivarica.
> 
> 
> Bas sam malo prije to primijetila na nekom skroz desetom topicu.


ode žena u ilegalu...  :?  :/

----------


## mikka

uf, los zakljucak donesen iz (ociglednog) neiscitavanja topika. hmmm, teska su slova pala dok sam ja ucila svog sina skijati :/ 

ako mc ode, slijedi mi totalna bedara. uglavnom se razilazimo, al mi je draga do j. 

nadam se da je sve ovo ipak bila ventilana. 

da smo u doba prije nego sam imala djecu, pozvala bi vas sve kod mene na lulu mira.

----------


## sladjanaf

> mene brine što je mc obrisala avatar, potpis i ne javlja se.


i to sve zbog takve bedastoće, da je o tome glupo i pričati.
jer je nekad davno bilo 30 roda i sve su postale na forumu na kojem nije bilo neroda. i život je bio lijep i tralalala...
bezveze komentar.

a s druge strane, svi bi se mi jako uzrujali da nas netko, nakon toliko truda, učenja i pomaganja drugima, optuži za "nadrijiječništvo i šarlatanstvo" jer, kakti, nemamo papira da bi dokazali da znamo kako pomoći ženama koje imaju problema s dojenjem. ne bi da savjetnice za dojenje operiraju mozak prek telefona   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

I meni je draga do j. A, nabrojale smo ravno jednu temu oko koje smo se slozile do sada.  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Sladjanaf, za ne povjerovat, ali potpisujem.

----------


## Tiwi

iz ove kaljuže svašta isplivalo  8)

----------


## Tashunica

> iz ove kaljuže svašta isplivalo  8)


o dabome da je, ponekad treba samo zagrebat i da vidiš što sve izađe.

----------


## svjetlic

nemam puno postova, al zato svakodnevno prođem teme na ovom forumu koje me interesiraju, pa tako i ovu 8) 
uglavnom puno sam toga naučila, saznala. 
ali, jedino što me je malo zapecnulo ( no tome sam si vjerojatno i sama kriva, pa sam i iz toga nešto naučila ) je da sam jednom prigodom prepuna frustracija na temu koju je ne znam više ni koja forumašica započela o preporuci pedijatra fest ispljuvala pedicu od mojeg djeteta.
I stvarno sam jako ružno i neprimjereno rekla što mislim o njoj  da bi jedan dan došla s djetetom k njoj i ona mi tutne pod nos ispis toga s ovog foruma s mojim imenom i prezimenom( dakle, nekog je morala kontaktirati da sazna tko je iza tog nicka koji je o njoj to napisao ) i da ispišem dijete iz njene ambulante ( ako bude sad to čitala ona bude znala ko ovo piše )
Možda mi je zapravo učinjena medvjeđa usluga, ne zna se
Ne optužujem nikoga, sve je to životna škola. Zahvaljujući forumu slučajno je ovaj, al mogao je biti bilo koji drugi, naučila sam da mi dijete mora biti najvažnije, ispred svega, ispred mojeg nezadovoljstva, mojih frustracija, mojih želja.
Razmišljala sam čak zamoliti moderatoricu da mi promjeni nick, no ja se ionako rijetko uključujem u diskusije, a ionako sad ću znati držati jezik za zubima ako mi ikad padne na pamet opet pružiti jezik 8) 

oprostite na dugom postu

----------


## anamar

> ...
> I stvarno sam jako ružno i neprimjereno rekla što mislim o njoj  da bi jedan dan došla s djetetom k njoj i ona mi tutne pod nos ispis toga s ovog foruma s mojim imenom i prezimenom( dakle, nekog je morala kontaktirati da sazna tko je iza tog nicka koji je o njoj to napisao ) i da ispišem dijete iz njene ambulante ( ako bude sad to čitala ona bude znala ko ovo piše )


 :shock:  kako je ovo moguće? pa tko joj je otkritio tvoj nick? neko od tvojih poznanika?

----------


## anchie76

> ( dakle, nekog je morala kontaktirati da sazna tko je iza tog nicka koji je o njoj to napisao ) i da ispišem dijete iz njene ambulante ( ako bude sad to čitala ona bude znala ko ovo piše )


Nije morala (nismo imali takav upit)... jer ona dobro zna tko su njeni pacijenti, i sigurno nije tesko skuziti tko je tko   :Wink:    Zapamtite to.  Ovaj forum je jaaako posjecen i vase postove moze citati bilo tko.

Zato mi ne dozvoljavamo pljuvacinu zbog pljuvacine, nego da se konstruktivno iznese problem.

----------


## pomikaki

svjetlic, sigurno nije nitko slao tvoje podatke na upit. Ne bi vjerovala kako je nekad mali detalj dovoljan da te netko prepozna. Recimo, mm je jednom čitao sa mnom neke teme i prepoznao jednog tatu po samo par postova. I ja sam prepoznala kolegicu po struci jer je navela struku   :Smile:   bilo je dosta da virnem na ostale postove i sve mi je bilo jasno.

Tako da bez obzira koliko krili identitet kao zmija noge, najbolje je ne pisati ništa što ne bi htjeli da itko tko vas zna pročita. A pogotovo taj na koga se odnosi.

----------


## anchie76

> Ne bi vjerovala kako je nekad mali detalj dovoljan da te netko prepozna. Recimo, mm je jednom čitao sa mnom neke teme i prepoznao jednog tatu po samo par postova. I ja sam prepoznala kolegicu po struci jer je navela struku    bilo je dosta da virnem na ostale postove i sve mi je bilo jasno.


Upravo tako  :Yes:   Pronasla dosta svojih poznanika tu i javila im se   :Grin:

----------


## mim

> a s druge strane, svi bi se mi jako uzrujali da nas netko, nakon toliko truda, učenja i pomaganja drugima, optuži za "nadrijiječništvo i šarlatanstvo" jer, kakti, nemamo papira da bi dokazali da znamo kako pomoći ženama koje imaju problema s dojenjem.


Rado bih se nadovezala na ovo: drago mi je da postoje savjetnice za dojenje, vjerujem da pomažu mnogim mladim majkama koje se suoče s problemima, ali ukoliko su iste te savjetnice za dojenje i osoblje foruma jako mi je čudno što iste te žene koje smatraju da im za pomoć koju pružaju ne trebaju certifikati dozvoljavaju da se na forumu (naročito u temama koje se dotiču vjere) vrlo ružno govori o alternativnoj medicini. Mene osobno to pogađa tim više što za ono čime se bavim više od 13 godina imam međunarodno priznate certifikate. Znači-"papir" ništa ne znači, ali i kad ga netko posjeduje to ne znači da je "spašen" od negativnog stava okoline. 

Što se samog foruma tiče-atomesfera tu me podsjeća na previše ljudi na jedrilici koji si nisu dugogodišnji prijatelji: sve funkcionira donekle prvih par dana, a onda nastanu nesporazumi zbog različitih stavova i životnih navika. Ništa neočekivano. 
(da karikiram: preveć "baba" na malo "kvadrata"   :Grin:   )
Usput, u jednom slikovnom pismu simbol za svađu su nacrtane dvije ženske osobe pod istim krovom   :Wink:   .

----------


## anchie76

> Rado bih se nadovezala na ovo: drago mi je da postoje savjetnice za dojenje, vjerujem da pomažu mnogim mladim majkama koje se suoče s problemima, ali ukoliko su iste te savjetnice za dojenje i osoblje foruma jako mi je čudno što iste te žene koje smatraju da im za pomoć koju pružaju ne trebaju certifikati dozvoljavaju da se na forumu (naročito u temama koje se dotiču vjere) vrlo ružno govori o alternativnoj medicini.


Ne vidim poveznicu savjetnice, osoblja i alternativne medicine... al dobro.

Isto kao sto ce nas druga strana optuziti da dozvoljavamo da se pljuje po vjeri   :Wink:    Uvijek je trava zelenija s druge strane ograde. Tako to uvijek biva   :Saint:

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Rado bih se nadovezala na ovo: drago mi je da postoje savjetnice za dojenje, vjerujem da pomažu mnogim mladim majkama koje se suoče s problemima, ali ukoliko su iste te savjetnice za dojenje i osoblje foruma jako mi je čudno što iste te žene koje smatraju da im za pomoć koju pružaju ne trebaju certifikati dozvoljavaju da se na forumu (naročito u temama koje se dotiču vjere) vrlo ružno govori o alternativnoj medicini.
> 
> 
> Ne vidim poveznicu savjetnice, osoblja i alternativne medicine... al dobro.


Poveznica je "papir" (odnosno posjedovanje istog ili ne) i nešto nekonvencionalno tj. nešto što Ministarstvo zdravstva ne priznaje. Ja je, za razliku od tebe, baš dobro vidim   :Wink:   . 

A ovo drugo neću ni citirati ni komentirati jer je odavno jasno ko dan tko smije govoriti protiv čega. I tko ne smije  :/  .

----------


## anchie76

Primljeno na znanje   :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> Usput, u jednom slikovnom pismu simbol za svađu su nacrtane dvije ženske osobe pod istim krovom    .


daj reci u kojem to pismu?
Baš zanimljiv detalj.
Sori na ot.   :Embarassed:

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Usput, u jednom slikovnom pismu simbol za svađu su nacrtane dvije ženske osobe pod istim krovom    .
> 
> 
> daj reci u kojem to pismu?
> Baš zanimljiv detalj.
> Sori na ot.


Ot, jedan od jezika eskimsko-aleutske jezične porodice.

----------


## nenaa

Kad kliknem na postove mame courage na ovom topicu je zadnji. Pa zar je moguće da je otišla? Već par dana gledam i čekam da pročitam nešto  8)  u njenom stilu, da se nasmijem ili nešto pametno naučim, a nje nema više. Obrisala avatar, potpis, i otišla pred 6 dana.


MC vrati se, bez tebe to nije to, uz dužno poštovanje drugim forumašicama, a super ste mi. 
MC kome ćemo mi zapišat perzijanera. Vrati se  :Sad:   :Love:  

Sad nek mi kažu da se ulizujem, ali baš sam primjetila da je MC nestala.

----------


## pomikaki

jest, izgleda da je tako.
To već prerasta u epidemiju, svaki čas se netko odjavljuje.
Ja si mislim da raspišem natječaj tko će mene najbolje naljutiti pa da imam malo više vremena za realne probleme u svom životu.

----------


## nenaa

> jest, izgleda da je tako.
> To već prerasta u epidemiju, svaki čas se netko odjavljuje.
> Ja si mislim da raspišem natječaj tko će mene najbolje naljutiti pa da imam malo više vremena za realne probleme u svom životu.



Vidiš, i tebe obuzima ta epidemija.  :shock: Diši Pomikaki...diši...idemo zajedno 1...2...3...4..........10
Koje odjavljivanje. 

Mislim znam da od kad sam se snašla ovdje pati kuća, MM, obaveze, firma, osobna higijena (još će mi i brkovi narast)...
Ali ajde da vidim tko će mene naljutiti. 

I imaš pp.

----------


## pomikaki

ma zezam se...
nego mi je čudno da odrasli ljudi uzimaju za ozbiljno nešto što neko napiše na netu.
i ja bih pisala MC da se vrati, i mariji, i raznoraznima, simpatični su bili, šteta što su se nasekirali, ali u svakom zlu nešto dobro. Možda će im biti ljepše uz manje interneta, skinu kile, izravnaju kralježnice, a možda će im biti dosadno pa se i vrate. Nije to nikakva tragedija, ljudi imaju faze u životu i sami za sebe odlučuju...
U nedostatku tih legendi piskarat ćemo mi preostali...   :Wink:

----------


## nenaa

> ma zezam se...
> nego mi je čudno da odrasli ljudi uzimaju za ozbiljno nešto što neko napiše na netu.
> i ja bih pisala MC da se vrati, i mariji, i raznoraznima, simpatični su bili, šteta što su se nasekirali, ali u svakom zlu nešto dobro. Možda će im biti ljepše uz manje interneta, skinu kile, izravnaju kralježnice, a možda će im biti dosadno pa se i vrate. Nije to nikakva tragedija, ljudi imaju faze u životu i sami za sebe odlučuju...
> U nedostatku tih legendi piskarat ćemo mi preostali...


E pa legendo a šta reći nego *X*

----------


## Danka_

> ma zezam se...
> nego mi je čudno da odrasli ljudi uzimaju za ozbiljno nešto što neko napiše na netu.


Nepravda je nepravda, bez obzira na medij. 

Meni nije svejedno kada pisem po internetu, jer s druge strane su takodjer ljudi, osobe. Ne zelim nikoga povrijediti i uvrijediti, i jednako tako ne dozvoljavam da drugi to meni cine. 

Potpuno razumijem mc, i zbog cega je otisla. Kako god, forum je na gubitku.

----------


## pomikaki

> Meni nije svejedno kada pisem po internetu, jer s druge strane su takodjer ljudi, osobe. Ne zelim nikoga povrijediti i uvrijediti...


to je istina...
međutim, ja sam tako navikla da se u stvarnosti nosim s različitim mišljenjima, navikla sam biti autsajder, ali i tolerirati da drugi misle puno stvari s kojima ne da se ne slažem nego mislim da su katastrofalne. Pa opet nekako moram živjeti u miru sa svijetom.
Pa i ako me netko napada zbog različitog stanovišta, ja se nemam što naljutiti. Mogu samo reći, ne slažemo se i kraj priče.

Ali nešto sasvim drugo su ovi odnosi na internetu. Dok se meni čini da bi ih ljudi trebali uzimati puno više s dozom opreza, ljudi kao da čine suprotno. Poistovjećuju se s nekom imaginarnom zajednicom, koja zapravo postoji samo u glavi korisnika, i svako je doživljava na način koji njemu odgovara. Možemo reći da se recimo ovaj forum javlja u bezbroj varijacija, kao paralelnih svijetova, u glavi svakog od nas. Dobro, zabrijala sam. Hoću reći, ovo je sve imaginarno. Nema nikakve zajednice. Pozovite nekog na kavu i otkrit ćete, koliko god taj bio iskren na forumu, da je to sasvim drugačija osoba od one koju ste zamišljali.

Žao mi je za MC, i za sve koje su se ranije našle uvrijeđene, ali ne mogu reći da razumijem. Razumijem ako netko kaže - dosta mi je surfanja, idem se baviti nečim drugim u životu, ovo je postalo naporno. Ali da se uvrijedim zbog različitog virtualnog mišljenja, pa čak i zbog virtualnog sukoba... :/ 

Znam da treba paziti, i ja se trudim da nikog  ne povrijedim, a tko zna, možda se opet netko našao povrijeđen bez obzira na moje najbolje namjere. Ali svatko tko se upušta u ćaskanja po forumuma mora zadržati odmak od svega toga i jednostavno ne primati ništa od toga osobno, niače su ovakve stvari neizbježne.

Oprostite što dužim, a baš sam rekla da ću smanjiti broj postova na KZFT-u   :Smile:   da osoblje foruma lakše diše, ja isto vjerujem da imaju pametnijeg posla.

----------


## Forka

Komunikacija može biti virtualna, pa čak i neki sukob... dopuštam... 
Ali virtualno mišljenje -  :/ 
Mišljenje ipak proizlazi iz naših glava... 
Pa što ako je i drugačije, ako se sa svime ne slažemo, ako mislimo dijametralno suprotno, ako nam se na neku temu ne da natezati, ako nam se čini da se vrtimo u krugu ili ponavljamo isto, ako netko ne odstupa od svoga i gotovo, ako smo i mi sami zapeli za nešto što smatramo da je samo tako i nikako drugačije... pa što? 
Svi ljudi imaju "mušice", ali ih kod onih s kojima smo bliski toleriramo. 
Tolerancija ne znači da smatramo ljude jednakima ili da zatvaramo oči pred nekim "nesavršenostima", nego znači biti snošljiv za ono što nas kod drugih ljudi smeta, tj. ono što nam se ne sviđa. 
Ako time ne štete svojoj okolini, ljudi imaju pravo biti različiti. I misliti različito.
Ona uključuje odbacivanje dogmi i "apsoluta" i prihvaćanje činjenice da ljudska bića, prirodno različita u svojim nastupima, situacijama, govoru, ponašanju i vrijednostima, imaju pravo biti onakvi kakvi jesu. No, to također znači da se nečija viđenja ne bi trebala nametati nužno drugima. 
Tolerancija je harmonija u različitostima.
I zato bih voljela da se *emsa* vrati.

----------


## Danka_

Uopce nije problematicno to sto razliciti ljudi imaju "razlicita virtualna misljenja", niti mi Emsin odlazak izgleda kao da ima veze s tim. (Isprika ako sam u krivu.)

----------


## Tashunica

nema ni emse ni adiomare   :Sad:

----------


## koryanshea

> nema ni emse ni adiomare


...ni načimateljice topica...

----------


## monax

> Kad kliknem na postove mame courage na ovom topicu je zadnji. Pa zar je moguće da je otišla? Već par dana gledam i čekam da pročitam nešto  8)  u njenom stilu, da se nasmijem ili nešto pametno naučim, a nje nema više.


I ja sam nekoliko puta klikala na njen profil jer sam voljela čitati njene postove, ne da sam se s njom slagala uvijek, ali mi je bila onako oštra. Ono direkt u glavu. To mi se sviđa jer ja nisam nikad tako oštra u komunikaciji s ljudima, pogotovu nepoznatima niti se uvlačim u rasprave. Lagano čitam sa strane.
Zaist mi je žao da MC više ne posta.

----------


## sorciere

ovo definitivno treba preimenovat u "a di je emsa..."   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

i AM

----------


## sorciere

a jel neko primijetio koliko ima novih?   :Grin:

----------


## Kavin

Da fakat, ja sam primjetila
samo iskaču topici iz "da se predstavimo".

----------


## Zorana

Je li odustala i a zakaj?

----------


## Forka

O, daaaa...
To samo znači da je ovaj Forum popularan   :Grin:  !
(ma što neki mislili o tome...)

----------


## Forka

...ovo se odnosilo na Sorcien komentar...

----------


## Blekonja

> a jel neko primijetio koliko ima novih?




da i trebalo bi im uputit malo više dobrodošlice, samo poćirimo vidimo da je nova i ne pozdravimo je nije mi to baš lipo a mislim da ti to u početku puno znači, točnije meni je značilo   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a jel neko primijetio koliko ima novih?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da i trebalo bi im uputit malo više dobrodošlice, samo poćirimo vidimo da je nova i ne pozdravimo je nije mi to baš lipo a mislim da ti to u početku puno znači, točnije meni je značilo


tako je.
Ljudi dolaze i odlaze. 
Nakon godina bjesomučnog postanja svakom jednom mora bit dosta.
Zato bi to trebalo nekako držati pod kontrolom, a ne ovako kao ja   :Grin:  
na kraju počneš shvaćati postove osobno i identificiraš se s forumom, a to nikako nije dobro.
Tako da kužim što ivarica hoće reći.
i stvarno je ok pozdraviti nove.

----------


## Blekonja

ivarica???????  :Wink:

----------


## četveronožac

O da, ima ignoriranja malo-postašica i potpisivanja popularnih! Iako spadam u malo-postašice puno, puno duže pratim forum, svakodnevno, i više nego često sam čitala postove "vidim da si nova, pa da ti objasnim..." ili zaključavanje tema novima jer se eto ne koriste pretražnikom, ili barem ignoriranje postova, pitanja i problema osoba koje su se tek uključile. A da ne spominjem potpisivanje, čestitanje, dijeljenje pametnih savjeta, divljenje, pa da ne velim i podilaženje na bilo kojoj temi koju otvore "iskusne". A o mišljenjima koja se kose sa kolektivnom sviješću mislim da se već sve zna...

----------


## litala

mislim, ja stvarno ne razumijem vas koji vidite da nesto ne stima u komunikaciji, koji vidite i citate i primjecujete da se novima uvaljuju posprdni komentari, da se necija pitanja ignoriraju, da se "iskusnima" uvlaci u gujicu  :Rolling Eyes:  i ostalo sto sve vidite i primjetite...


sto vi radite? kako vi to rjesavate? jel pomazete tim novim zbunjenim forumasima? jel kazete ovima koji se posprdaju da prestanu i da su nekulturni (ili bar javite moderatorima da reagiraju)? jel vi pozelite dobrodoslicu novima?

sto vi radite da forum ne bude toliko negativno nabijen koliko bi covjek rekao da jest kad cita vase opise istog?

----------


## ivy

ovisi i kakvi su ljudi, neki na većinu stvari gledaju pozitivno, neki su pesimisti, neki vole razglabati, ima nas svakakvih....
meni osobno je recimo bilo žalosno kada sam čula riječi svoje drage i trudne prijateljice
"Rode mi idu na živce jer šta god da napišeš, uvijek će se naći neka dušebrižna osoba koja će ti tvoju misao secirati i uvjeravati te kako nisi u pravu"
ona čita rodin forum, koristi dobre informacije, no priča s ljudima na jednom drugom roditeljskom forumu...

ja sam još uvijek, kao što već rekoh, u stanju zanemariti sve što mi ne paše i   :Naklon:  se dobrim stvarima koje sam naučila

( i također  :Laughing:  se dobrom humoru, kojega, što god da se govori, ima na pretek  :Smile:  )

----------


## sorciere

> sto vi radite? kako vi to rjesavate? jel pomazete tim novim zbunjenim forumasima?


po potrebi   :Grin:  ... 

jel tako ivy   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> mislim, ja stvarno ne razumijem vas koji vidite da nesto ne stima u komunikaciji, koji vidite i citate i primjecujete da se novima uvaljuju posprdni komentari, da se necija pitanja ignoriraju, da se "iskusnima" uvlaci u gujicu  i ostalo sto sve vidite i primjetite...


ispravak netočnog navoda... takvi komentari i ignore nisu rezervirani samo za nove.  8)

----------


## ivy

> litala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sto vi radite? kako vi to rjesavate? jel pomazete tim novim zbunjenim forumasima?
> 
> 
> po potrebi   ... 
> 
> jel tako ivy


da, evo recimo mene je sorcie za dobrodošlicu obasula darovima  :Smile:  
(pravim  :Grin:  )

----------


## sorciere

pa ti od tada natukla skoro 800 postova!!!  :shock: 
ajme... ne dam ti više ništa... uništićeš kapacitet foruma...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## rena7

Ma baš je smiješno   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .... i zabavno.

----------


## Ancica

Ja cu iskreno rec da nemam vremena da svakom novom pozelim dobrodoslicu. Jednostavno nemam vremena. Nit imam vremena za odgovarat na postove osim na one koji me bas povuku, a cesto ni na te. Nemam vremena.

Nekad se potrefi da otvorim forum pa imam vremena stisnut reply na neki rodendanski cestitajuci ili sl.  a nekad ih samo vidim i idem dalje jer - pogadate - nemam vremena za vise.

Al da se vidimo na nekom okupljanju, svakog bih pozdravila   :Heart:

----------


## litala

> mislim, ja stvarno ne razumijem vas koji vidite da nesto ne stima u komunikaciji, koji vidite i citate i primjecujete da se novima uvaljuju posprdni komentari, da se necija pitanja ignoriraju, da se "iskusnima" uvlaci u gujicu  i ostalo sto sve vidite i primjetite...
> 
> 
> sto vi radite? kako vi to rjesavate? jel pomazete tim novim zbunjenim forumasima? jel kazete ovima koji se posprdaju da prestanu i da su nekulturni (ili bar javite moderatorima da reagiraju)? jel vi pozelite dobrodoslicu novima?
> 
> sto vi radite da forum ne bude toliko negativno nabijen koliko bi covjek rekao da jest kad cita vase opise istog?



ponavljam

----------


## Joe

litala ja baš dobro napisala, eto i ponovila  :Grin:  elem, slažem se s njom

----------


## Joe

edit: je napisala

----------


## Joe

kad otvaram forum, odem uvijek na postove od zadnjeg posjeta, da vidim šta ima aktualno. i sad mi se posložilo da piše naziv teme "ovaj forum je postao" a ispod toga "iscjedak iz pimpača"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

ja radim vrlo jednostavno--kad mogu pomoci pomognem, kad ne mogu ne javljam se. dosad princip funkcionira odlicno.

bas mi je zao sto nema nekih cura. sto je jednom netko napisao na nekoj od vrucih good bye tema, kao da mi se obitelj osipa..  :Sad:

----------


## mikka

> kad otvaram forum, odem uvijek na postove od zadnjeg posjeta, da vidim šta ima aktualno. i sad mi se posložilo da piše naziv teme "ovaj forum je postao" a ispod toga "iscjedak iz pimpača"


  :Laughing:

----------


## anamar

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad otvaram forum, odem uvijek na postove od zadnjeg posjeta, da vidim šta ima aktualno. i sad mi se posložilo da piše naziv teme "ovaj forum je postao" a ispod toga "iscjedak iz pimpača"


  :Laughing:

----------


## puntica

> kad otvaram forum, odem uvijek na postove od zadnjeg posjeta, da vidim šta ima aktualno. i sad mi se posložilo da piše naziv teme "ovaj forum je postao" a ispod toga "iscjedak iz pimpača"


  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anci

Joe, legendo   :Laughing:  
I ja se slažem s litalom.

Nekad ne valja kad ignoriraš, ne valja kad netko objasni novome, ne valja kad se zaključa tema koja postoji dupla (a i link se stavi).  :/

----------


## sorciere

> litala ja baš dobro napisala, eto i ponovila  elem, slažem se s njom


ja sam litali odgovorila. kaj sad? jel me ignorira time što ponavlja post?  :?

----------


## melange

> O da, ima ignoriranja malo-postašica i potpisivanja popularnih! Iako spadam u malo-postašice puno, puno duže pratim forum, svakodnevno, i više nego često sam čitala postove "vidim da si nova, pa da ti objasnim..." ili zaključavanje tema novima jer se eto ne koriste pretražnikom, ili barem ignoriranje postova, pitanja i problema osoba koje su se tek uključile. A da ne spominjem potpisivanje, čestitanje, dijeljenje pametnih savjeta, divljenje, pa da ne velim i podilaženje na bilo kojoj temi koju otvore "iskusne". A o mišljenjima koja se kose sa kolektivnom sviješću mislim da se već sve zna...


teme se zaključavaju i novima i starima ako se *ponavljaju*,
a tako piše u pravilima foruma koje rijetko tko pročita prije nego krene postati.

najlakše je registrirati se i odmah nakeljiti novu temu,
a otvaraju se u većini slučajeva teme koje su već prožvakane na milijun topica ili koje su jednostavno toliko uf.

meni recimo užasno idu na živce one teme na trudnoći koje su se namnožile u zadnjih par dana, svima kasni m par dana, imale su odnose tad i tad, zadnja m im je bila tad i tad, boli ih to i to, iscjedak je takav / nema iscjetka, napravila sam test / nisam napravila test / sutra ću napraviti test, ali do tad, što mislite, jesam li trudna ??????????

muko ježeva  :Razz:  

i vidim da ima forumašica koje uporno na svaku takvu temu ljubazno odgovore i objasne, nekad i ja uskočim pa ukucam tu vražju ključnu riječ u pretražnik i linkam 5 tema, ali ove sad izbjegavam  :Grin:  

shvaćam da većina ljudi ne forumira često ili uopće
i da ne shvaća da i u cyber zajednicama postoji nekakva kultura i pravila
kojih bi se trebalo pridržavati da bi svima bilo ugodnije u toj zajednici boraviti, ali nekad jednostavno  :Nope:   :/ 

idem sad nazad na učenje  :Predaja:

----------


## mikka

a sada je naslovu ovog topika opasno blizu naslov "proljev"  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

sorry melange nije islo tebi, naravno, tebe mogu samo potpisati  :Kiss:

----------


## anamar

meni je najgori ignore bio na - što kuhate danas. nisam dobila recept za pitu krumpirušu.  :Laughing:  

ponekad se prema novima doista osjeti ignorancija, ali i stari dobiju svoju porciju. smatram da nije pošteno, niti kad se novi na forumu naljute, jer je pretražnik vrlo jednostavan alat.

----------


## Anci

> a sada je naslovu ovog topika opasno blizu naslov "proljev"


  :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a sada je naslovu ovog topika opasno blizu naslov "proljev"


zdravlje odraslih?   :Grin:

----------


## melange

jok, djece

----------


## litala

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> litala ja baš dobro napisala, eto i ponovila  elem, slažem se s njom
> 
> 
> ja sam litali odgovorila. kaj sad? jel me ignorira time što ponavlja post?  :?


pa, ignoriram - naravno.

svojim "promptnim" reagiranjem samo dodatno dokazujes da se moj post definitivno nije odnosio na tebe i uopce mi nije jasno sto si se ti osjetila prozvanom odgovarat  :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes: 


postavila sam pitanje onima koji se zale da na forumu postoji sve ono sto sam napisala i sve ono i onako kako je zadnja na ovom topicu pisala cetveronozac (a prije nje jos par njih - jel trebam ic sad redom kopat i citirat?)...


i lijepo sam u postu napisala na koga se odnosi, a ti - eto - ne spadas u tu skupinu  :Grin:

----------


## koryanshea

melange, X 
da ne citiram sad cijeli post, velik mi je  :Smile:

----------


## bilbo7

Pitanje je bilo postavljeno na pdf-u O udruzi, što je za mene neprikladno, jer je stav Udruge u vrlo čestim slučajevima različit od onoga što se piše (svekrve, svi iz obitelji koji su mi naštetili ovim ili onim, tko me krivo pogledao itd.). Meni je izuzetno žao kada čujem "Ah, ona i Rode!" ili "Ma daj, te Rode..", jer smatram da je to mišljenje isprovocirano isključivo radi onog što forumaši prenose, i to pogotovo zbog *načina* na koji to prenose, a da nije isključivo stav Udruge. Koristi koje Udruga čini su nesrazmjerno veće od onoga što se po forumu piše. Slažem se sa Kory - u svakoj velikoj organizaciji treba delegirati posao kada se vidi da kvaliteta trpi, pa tako bi osoblje trebalo razmisliti o novim snagama. 

Osim toga, na forum se može ulogirati SVATKO. Tu ne mislim da bi se trebala raditi policijska provjera, ali primjetila sam post gdje neko mlado biće pita kako skinuti alkoholni flomić sa dukse, jer će ga inače mama ubit(!), pa dva topica "Imala odnos, dečko svršio u mene, sad imam iscjedak, jesam li trudna?", kao što je i Melange primjetila, pa od iste autorice "Imam li gljivice?", a nakon brižnih odgovora - od nje ni traga ni glasa. Meni je to "zasmrdilo" na dobru zezanciju klinaca, s oproštenjem. 

Time i forum postaje neozbiljan ili meta za iživljavanje i gubi na vjerodostojnosti.

----------


## koryanshea

topic je ako se dobro sjećam bio postavljen na kutku za filozofski trenutak, pa je preseljen na O udruzi...

----------


## Blekonja

> mislim, ja stvarno ne razumijem vas koji vidite da nesto ne stima u komunikaciji, koji vidite i citate i primjecujete da se novima uvaljuju posprdni komentari, da se necija pitanja ignoriraju, da se "iskusnima" uvlaci u gujicu  i ostalo sto sve vidite i primjetite...
> 
> 
> sto vi radite? kako vi to rjesavate? jel pomazete tim novim zbunjenim forumasima? jel kazete ovima koji se posprdaju da prestanu i da su nekulturni (ili bar javite moderatorima da reagiraju)? jel vi pozelite dobrodoslicu novima?
> 
> sto vi radite da forum ne bude toliko negativno nabijen koliko bi covjek rekao da jest kad cita vase opise istog?




uf koji nabrijani post, ne znam čemu  :shock: četveronožac je kao i ja naprimjer rekla šta misli, mislim da ne treba ovako reagirat, ali ti kako želiš   :Sad:   mi je, ali nije to poanta zašto se javljam. Ja sam napisala da sam primjetila npr. da je cura nova i da joj nitko nije poželio dobrodošlicu, da se razumijemo svi mi nešto u životu radimo i nismo dan-noć na Rodi i internetu, ni ja ne pozdravljam ni ja svakoga, niti postam na sve teme na Rodi, ali zasmetalo mi je to da je žena stavila post kako bi vam se predstavila i javilada vam se pridružila, a njezin post je tada u tom trenutku bio otvoren čini mi se 11 puta, a PAZITE NITKOOOOO (vičem   :Grin:  ), ali nitko nije napisao barem riječ ćao ili ubacio ovog lijepog našeg   :Bye:  smajlića i ne možete mi reći da nemate vremena, jednostavno nemate vremena, jer ako si otvorio da pogledaš možeš i napisati to usr... bok ili stisnit samo smajlić!!     :Kiss:

----------


## Danka_

> [ali zasmetalo mi je to da je žena stavila post kako bi vam se predstavila i javilada vam se pridružila, a njezin post je tada u tom trenutku bio otvoren čini mi se 11 puta, a PAZITE NITKOOOOO (vičem   ), ali nitko nije napisao barem riječ ćao ili ubacio ovog lijepog našeg   smajlića i ne možete mi reći da nemate vremena, jednostavno nemate vremena, jer ako si otvorio da pogledaš možeš i napisati to usr... bok ili stisnit samo smajlić!!


Uzmi u obzir da je forum otvoren za citanje i neregistriranima, i moguce je da ga niti nisu otvarale one koje bi mogle nesto napisati, dakle forumasice.

----------


## Blekonja

ok uzet ću u obzir ali od 11 sve neregistirane  :?  :?  :?  :? 
ne znam baš, al dobro!!!

----------


## Danka_

Zapravo je 10, jer pretpostavljam da je autorica barem jednom otvorila vlasiti topik - nakon sto ga je otvorila. No dobro...

Inace, pogledaj omjer izmedju broja postova na nekom topiku i broja koji kaze koliko puta je topik pogledan, neusporedivo se vise cita nego pise. Postoji masa stvari koje bi se mogle prigovoriti nama koji pisemo ovdje, nekako mi to tzv. ignoriranje novih ne izgleda kao najveci problem. Ali necu sad dalje, jer opet ce se osjetiti prozvanima one koje u stvari ne prozivam...

----------


## Danka_

> Zapravo je 10, jer pretpostavljam da je autorica barem jednom *otvorila* vlastiti topik - nakon sto ga je otvorila. No dobro...


Umjesto boldanog "otvorila" treba pisati "pogledala".

----------


## Blekonja

ma sve pet samo zapažam, to je to   :Kiss:

----------


## četveronožac

Vidim da sam prozvana.




> mislim, ja stvarno ne razumijem vas koji vidite da nesto ne stima u komunikaciji, koji vidite i citate i primjecujete da se novima uvaljuju posprdni komentari, da se necija pitanja ignoriraju, da se "iskusnima" uvlaci u gujicu  i ostalo sto sve vidite i primjetite...


Kao što već rekoh, pratim forum daleko duže nego što postam na njemu, i sad bih iz rukava mogla nabrojati jako puno forumašica sa više tisuća postova koje su u zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci upravo iz razloga koje navodim, a ti ne vidiš, odustale od foruma. Dakle, realna slika govori drugačije.




> sto vi radite? kako vi to rjesavate? jel pomazete tim novim zbunjenim forumasima? jel kazete ovima koji se posprdaju da prestanu i da su nekulturni (ili bar javite moderatorima da reagiraju)? jel vi pozelite dobrodoslicu novima?


Dobrodošlicu poželim mnogima. Moderatorima ne javljam, ali evo kad već inzistiraš, a nije samo moj subjektivni doživljaj jer su i još neki primjetili da je post arogantan, pa eto da ti kažem PRESTANI - dakle, samo slijedim tvoje upute, jer to je valjda uputa "iskusne" "neiskusnoj". 




> sto vi radite da forum ne bude toliko negativno nabijen koliko bi covjek rekao da jest kad cita vase opise istog?


Ja ga izbjegavam maksimalno, prvenstveno da sebe poštedim nepotrebnih prepucavanja, kao što je upravo ovo. I to ću činiti i dalje (izbjegavati forum), osim na pozdravljanju novih.

----------


## melange

> sto vi radite da forum ne bude toliko negativno nabijen koliko bi covjek rekao da jest kad cita vase opise istog?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja ga izbjegavam maksimalno, prvenstveno da sebe poštedim nepotrebnih prepucavanja, kao što je upravo ovo. I to ću činiti i dalje (izbjegavati forum), osim na pozdravljanju novih.


registrirala si se samo da ispraviš tu nepravdu što se novi ne pozdravljaju i sad dežuraš na pdfu da se predstavimo?  :Grin:

----------


## četveronožac

> registrirala si se samo da ispraviš tu nepravdu što se novi ne pozdravljaju i sad dežuraš na pdfu da se predstavimo?


Nije li i ovo neumjesan komentar?

----------


## betty blue

četveronožac, mislim da malo pretjeruješ.

melange-in post je na kraju lijepo imao smajlića, kojim valjda hoće reći da se (polu)šali, ne bih ga nazvala neumjesnim.

evo stavit ću ga i ja da se moj be smatrao takvim

 :Saint:

----------


## betty blue

> četveronožac prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


uostalom, njen komentar ima smisla.   :Grin:

----------


## četveronožac

:Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Joe prvotno napisa
> ...


aha... ja sam živi dokaz da se stare starice na forumu ignoriraju   :Mad:  ... znači teorija pada u vodu..   :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## bilbo7

> topic je ako se dobro sjećam bio postavljen na kutku za filozofski trenutak, pa je preseljen na O udruzi...


Ok, ali meni Udruga i forum nisu jedno te isto, pa ne kužim zašto je prebačen.  Početak je bio "Ovaj forum je postao...", a ne "Udruga Roda je.."., pa mislim da su se tu ispremješale razno-razne teme i emocije i pobrkali lončići.

Čini mi se da je forum kao "beba" Rode postao prevelik i da ga je postalo teško kontrolirati, a to osoblju teško pada ne samo zbog vremena koje iziskuje već i zbog toga što je ideja zašto je postavljen postala izmanipulirana. Previše demokracije = anarhija.  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> . Previše demokracije = anarhija.


premalo demokracije - diktatura   :Grin:

----------


## melange

100 baba - kilavo dijete.

----------


## sorciere

qui vit sans folie, n'est pas si sage qu'il croit!!!!!

 :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

idem i ja reći koju pametnu pa kud puklo da puklo  :Smile:  

na forum se ukrcala kad je iskrsla prva nedoumica u trudnoći. i naravno da sam otvorila topic nakon samo malo čačkanja po pretražniku   :Grin:   dobila sam samo pristojne odgovore, nisam bila izignorirana. 
uglavnom, čačkajući po drugim temama dala se primjetiti prisnost između "starijih" forumašica, što je meni u stvari normalno, za očekivati je da su forumaši manje ili više slični, da se možda neki od njih poznaju, većina njih se vrlo dobro virtualno poznaje i samim tim su povjerljiviji prema poznatim forumašima ili možda bolje razumiju njihova polazišta. 

Ovo je "roditeljski forum" odnosno zajednička premisa bi svima trebalo biti roditeljstvo (ili iščekivanje istog ili želja za istim). Zato meni recimo smetaju 17godišnjakinje koje otvore temu o kašnjenju menge i "pa nisam valjda trudna, što ću sad". Na takve se ne javljam jer nemam ništa lijepo za reći. A smetaju mi zato što od stotine drugih foruma odaberu ovaj roditeljski (gdje se mnogi parovi muče da zatrudne) i nekako mi je to neumjesno.

No eto, htjedoh reći da sam po svakom kriteriju "nova", al ok mi je. Ne doživljavam forum tako osobno (uglavnom) pa me neke teme ne diraju. Uostalom, svjesna san nedostatka interneta (ustvari pisane riječi) kao medija za razliku od live razgovora pa nastojim primjeniti tu spoznaju pri iščitavanju pojedinih tema.  :Smile:

----------


## litala

@ *blekonja* i *cetveronozac*


moj post uopce nije bio nabrijan. ne znam odakle vam takav dojam. nisam napadala - pitala sam. inace nikad ne pisem nabrijane postove, prilicno sam smirena (srednje ime mi je nirvana) i pitanja postavljam samo onda kad me strasno zanima odgovor jer ga - ocito - nisam sama uspjela dokuciti.


ako ste moj post shvatile kao napad - vasa interpretacija na koju imate potpuno pravo. al meni to pokazuje da ce i u tumacenjima drugih tudjih ponasanja biti isto takvih gresaka :/ 

na vama da razmislite, naravno, ako i ovo ne shvatite kao napad i ofanzivu...


i jos nesto - ohanite se toga koliko ko ima postova. sve smo mi osobe od krvi i mesa i nismo se rodile i pocele zivjeti s prvim postom na nekom forumu  :Rolling Eyes: 


i i jos nesto - nisam valjda nikad nikome pozeljela dobrodoslicu na forumu dobrodoslice i predstavljanja i nisam nikad u punih osam godina forumarenja otvorila svoj topic i predstavila se na predstavljanjima. meni osobno taj je podforum nepotreban. radije otvorim topic na potpomognutoj (doduse, sad rjedje tamo dajem utjehu i podrsku jer (nazalost) tamo ima puno prekrasnih i empaticnih forumasica koje to cine na predivan nacin, ali jesam u prvim danima nasih (rodinih) foruma i to vrlo redovito), na jednoroditeljskima, na izazovima roditeljstva ili bilo koji drugi topic koji trazi podrsku i pomoc ili utjehu i rame za plakanje. al mi ne smeta da se netko registrira da bi pozdravljao novopridosle.

----------


## Kavin

> Čini mi se da je forum kao "beba" Rode postao prevelik i da ga je postalo teško kontrolirati



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Izgleda da je forum ušao u pubertet, a zna se kakvi problemi dolaze s tim: svojeglavost, svi su protiv mene i ja protiv svih, ja znam najbolje, dokaži, a zašto bi ovo ili ono ( ne mislim mene osobno )......aaa svi smo to prošli.
Sad nam treba čvrsta ruka da nas vodi, šta nedaj Bože da odemo nekom stranputicom i stvarno izgubimo kompas   :Grin:   :Laughing: 


nemoj da mi ovo netko osobno shvati, bit će belaja  :Wink:

----------


## Kaae

Hm. Ne znam. Nije bas da sam tu jako dugo pa da mogu reci sto i kako se promijenilo. Nista, valjda, otkako sam dosla. Neki su otisli, mnogi su dosli i to je to. Bas kao i bilo gdje drugdje (i na internetu, i bilo gdje drugdje). Voljela sam citati forumasice koje su otisle otkako sam ja dosla. Neke. Steta sto ih vise nema. Isto tako volim citati i nove ljude. Neke. Lijepo da i dalje dolaze.

Pdf gdje su predstavljanja otvorim kad mi je dosadno i kad imam vremena. Ne pozdravljam nikoga, nikad se nisam predstavila. Ponekad gledam slike (sto mogu, vizualni sam tip  :Wink: ).

Ne zanima me tko je tko (osim slika, jelte), onako po defaultu, zanima me sto ima za reci. A to mogu procitati, i citam, na drugim pedeefovima. S vremenom se pohvata i vise. Ovisi o tome koliko tko zeli otkriti i koliko se meni u nekom odredjenom trenutku pamti.

Ne uzimam nista k srcu, ali opcenito sam takva, ne samo na internetu. Tko mi se svidja, svidja mi se, tko mi se ne svidja, fiju briju. Sto ne znaci da se moramo izvrijedjati na ruzan nacin. Naprotiv.

Sad vec baljezgam bezveze. Odoh radit'.

----------


## davorkica

Ma ovaj forum je zakon! 
Nadam se da se Ivarica samo salila kad je predlagala da se forum malo ugasi. Pa ovdje sam rjesila toliko svojih nedoumica oko bebe, spoznala da nisam jedina frikusa koja provjerava svakih 5 min bebu dok spava cak i uz baby phone, nasla kako dopremit namjestaj iz ikee, zatim, mogu li glinu stavit na celulit i nasla jos puuuuno rjesenja za takve probleme i "probleme".
Upoznala sam ljepote dojenja, co-sleepinga i slinganja.

Po broju postova sam nova novcata   :Smile:  , ali ni u jednom trenutku se nisam osjetila izignoriranom, naprotiv na sva moja pitanja odgovarali su mahom starosjedioci sa preko par tisuca postova. 
I da, ne podilazim nikome, ne ulizujem se jer to ne radim ni u RL pa ne vidim potrebu za tim ni na forumu. Ne vidim sto bi s tim dobila.

Svidja mi se da se prati sto se pise, sto se sankcioniraju uvrede i krsenje forumskih pravila. Mozda je malo militaristicki  :Smile: , ali kad vidim koliko se smeca generira po ostalim forumima, milina mi je boravit ovdje.

----------


## .kala.

nova forumašica, mali broj postova...kako mi je tu? ok  :Smile:   nisam došla stvarat nova prijateljstva, ali ni neprijateljstva...došla sam podijelit iskustvo, naučiti iz tuđih iskustava, udijeliti koju toplu riječ i biti iskrena (ne, neću koristit platnene pelene, dojit do 5 godine, niti odbijat cjepivo...ali ću zato rado pročitati o odgoju, ima li koja preporuka za dobru knjigu, gdje pronaći crtić, kada otići da mi opet provjere AS)

nemam vremena "živjeti na forumu", niti ću pratiti sve teme...niti me zabrinjava što je bilo prije, što je sada...nije me briga za etiketiranja ni u rl, niti u ovom virtualnom svijetu...ljudi su ljudi - ima ih svugdje svakakvih. ja volim vidjeti ono lijepo što nose, a ako trenutno baš i ne blistaju nemam potrebe komentirati...

nisam nikakav Gandhi u duši...i kako god drugima toleriram loš dan, tako ga toleriram i sebi  (znači, da ću ponekad i poprilično hladno odgovoriti... :Smile: )

sve u svemu...ugodno mi je na ovom forumu....  :Smile:  

a tete savjetnice nisam nikad pitala gdje su se i kako educirale...no dok sam živa bit ću im zahvalna što su bile uz mene kad mi je najviše od svega trebala topla, prijateljska riječ  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

ima nešto u toj teoriji o pubertetu   :Grin:

----------


## Kavin

:Wink:

----------


## Demi

hahaha ne mogu vjerovat da ova tema ima vec 14 stranica...mlacenje prazne slame....ja volim ovaj forum, svidja mi se sve za sto se udruga zalaze i sto radi i sretna sam da postoji i forum.tak.

----------


## Tashunica

hm, mlaćenje prazne slame kažeš  :/

----------


## branka1

> zadnjih tjedana, otkad sam prepustila svoje ovlasti i forumasenje svela na najmanju mogucu mjeru (mislim na citanje foruma uopce, ne pisanje), *skuzila sam koliko me forum crpio, koliko se ja tom forumu dajem, sebe, svojeg vremena, vremena koje sam mogla provesti sa svojim djetetom (ok, svi ce reci da oni nece zrtvovati svoje vrijeme s djetetom za forumsko vrijeme pa da se odma ispravim - vrijeme sa partnerom, sa samom sobom, s poslom, s idejom ili s daljinskim ili s knjigom ili s peglom), dakle, koliko se trosim, a koliko je taj moj doprinos nevazan.
> ne moj kao ivarice, nije ovo depresija ili lov na komplimente, nego sam se pocela pitati sto je to u cemu sam ja sudjelovala sa sat - dva dnevno*
> promet koji ima nas forum nije zdrav u nijednom smislu
> on moze super prodavat nase bannere i mozemo se mi busat u prsa dojilacka (ko sto se busam kad treba) kako okupljamo toliko roditelja, najvise u hrvata, ali sto mi to radimo?
> jel se volimo? jesmo li zajednica?
> jel nam stalo jednima do drugih?
> a provodimo zajedno nekoliko sati u ovom okruzenju
> ovdje dolazimo kukati o svojim svekrvama, ali se mi medjusobno nazivciramo puno vise nego sto to napravi svekrva u 4 RL
> onoliko energije koliko potrosimo na razmjenu iskustava i podrsku, isto toliko potrosimo na agresivne sale i njegovanje lika svoga virtualnoga.
> ...


E ovo sve, a pogotovo boldano mogu potpisati.
I zato me sve manje ima ovdje.
I zato sam na jednom drugom forumu gotovo prestala pisati. Nakon što sam se dobro naživcirala.
pa što to meni treba u životu?
Da,iskoristila sam super informacije koje sam u određenom životnom periodu ovdje dobila, nadam se da sam i ja nekad nekome pomogla nekim savjetom, ali živcira me jer mi ovakve stvari ponekad nepotrebno oduzimaju moje slobodno vrijeme kojeg ionako imam jako malo, umjesto da ga iskoristim za čitanje, odmaranje i sl.
Stalno kukam kako nemam vremena za čitanje, a onda se ulovim kako ovdje čitam neku potpuno blesavu temu. Čemu?

----------


## sorciere

> hm, mlaćenje prazne slame kažeš  :/


pa vidiš da nije dovoljno namlaćena   :Grin:  . žena se javila isključivo zbog toga da pomogne u toj raboti   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Forka

Sorcie, Sorcie, ts, ts, ts   :Taps:

----------


## sorciere

> Sorcie, Sorcie, ts, ts, ts


ne kužim tvoj komentar.  :?

----------


## branka1

Ni ja tvoj

----------


## branka1

Ni ja tvoj

----------


## Vala

Napokon moj prvi post nakon godinu dana boravka s vama! 
Ne znam da li mogu opisati koliko mi je ovaj forum pomogao oko samog poroda, kod dojenja i svih tekucih nedoumica s kojima se kao novopeceni roditelji suocavamo. Pružili ste mi sigurnost da se ne stavljam u poziciju ucenja na svojim greškama. Divim vam se da nađete vremena toliko sudjelovati, pošto ja ne stignem ni procitati svaku temu do kraja. Kao ni ovu, samo prva i zadnja stranica. U biti, obicno citam iz pretražnika ciljane teme stare i po dve godine.
Da ne duljim....normalno je da nam se mjenjaju interesi, razmišljanja, kritika ponekad pomaže da vidimo sebe u drugom svijetlu ( ako to dopustimo). Svi smo razliciti, što je nama dobro drugome nije, ne možemo druge mjenjati vec samo sebe.
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> Ni ja tvoj


možda ga kuži osoba kojoj je upućen?   :Razz:

----------


## branka1

aha. Mislila samda je meni jer sam postala nekoliko dana nakon zadnjeg posta, a tek kasnije to skužila

----------


## velika.jabuka

i ja sam relativno 'nova', iako uopće ne mislim da mi to umanjuje neka prava.. prije svega, pravo na normalno i pristojno ophođenje, na razumijevanje, savjet..

do sada sam jako zahvalna i zadovoljna sa manje-više svim odgovorima i komunikacijom, ali priznajem da je bilo par   :Laughing:  i sl. što definitivno nije prihvatljiv odgovor na pitanje. više govori o osobi koja je 'odgovorila'.

----------


## Ancica

Vala, dobro nam dosla medu pisace   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

> aha. Mislila samda je meni jer sam postala nekoliko dana nakon zadnjeg posta, a tek kasnije to skužila


tebi   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Svimbalo

Da oživim spominjani metatopic pitanjem potaknutim jednim drugim hot topicom-koliko su Forumu kao entitetu s velikim F bitni njegovi korisnici?
Tj. da li Udruga, admin, moderatori ili netko četvrti smatra važnim/zabrinjavajućim/alarmantnim činjenicu da neki "viđeniji" forumaši odlaze? Ili je to sasvim svejedno jer se svakim danom broj registriranih korisnika povećava, pa je to dovoljno?

----------


## Deaedi

> Da oživim spominjani metatopic pitanjem potaknutim jednim drugim hot topicom-koliko su Forumu kao entitetu s velikim F bitni njegovi korisnici?
> Tj. da li Udruga, admin, moderatori ili netko četvrti smatra važnim/zabrinjavajućim/alarmantnim činjenicu da neki "viđeniji" forumaši odlaze? Ili je to sasvim svejedno jer se svakim danom broj registriranih korisnika povećava, pa je to dovoljno?


Samo promijeni upitnik u zadnjoj rečenici u točku i mislim da si sama ogovorila na svoje pitanje.

----------


## Bubica

tema je otkljucana

----------


## Svimbalo

Otključano
Objašnjeno
O....

----------


## anchie76

Pa ljudi moji brzi ste - ubit cu se... taman maknem ove postove sto placu sto je tema zakljucana, kad ono vec drugi postovi.. AAAAAA.. morat cu i ovu zakljucati da mogu do rijeci doci  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> Da oživim spominjani metatopic pitanjem potaknutim jednim drugim hot topicom-koliko su Forumu kao entitetu s velikim F bitni njegovi korisnici?
> Tj. da li Udruga, admin, moderatori ili netko četvrti smatra važnim/zabrinjavajućim/alarmantnim činjenicu da neki "viđeniji" forumaši odlaze? Ili je to sasvim svejedno jer se svakim danom broj registriranih korisnika povećava, pa je to dovoljno?


I da ti kazem da nam je bitno, neces mi vjerovati vjerojatno.  Dakle, sto reci   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

Ma ja sam ti u biti jedna jako uvjerljiva osoba
Pokušaj   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Hoces mi vjerovati da nemam vise snage za rasprave?  :/

----------


## Svimbalo

Vjerujem, vjeruješ, vjeruje, vjerujemo, vjerujete, vjeruju...
I ja sam pukla 
See you

----------


## bilbo7

Ja već neko vrijeme razmišljam o tome na što će forum izgledati za jedno (samo) 2-3 godine, kada se broj korisnika poveća sa svim svojim pitanjima koja su već obrađena? Koji će moderator imati snage/volje/vremena odgovarati ljudima:"Na tu temu pročitaj..." ili "To je već obrađeno..." i link pored toga? Ne kažem da se pretražnik ne treba koristiti, nego da novim roditeljima može biti "stara" rasprava o temama koje su tu, možda velika većina forumaša neće biti prisutna...Forum će izgledati zastarjelo, ižvakano. Ja znam da se stari postovi brišu, pa me zanima po kojem kriteriju se vodite kako bi rasteretili forum?

----------


## anchie76

Neki drugi moderatori, neki drugi korisnici koji ce biti spremni odgovarati na pitanja jos novijih, neki novi korisnici koji ce vise kopati po starim temama... Rastemo i mijenjamo se oduvijek, i to ce definitivno biti slucaj i u buducnosti   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Cure, nije ovo tema za razno razni chateraj  :Smile:   Postovi su uklonjeni jer nemaju veze s ovom temom.

----------


## vještičica

Na nekim drugim forumima je "običaj" da se tema postavi, ali je ostatak foruma ne vidi dok admin ne da zeleno svjetlo. Pretpostavljam, ako ne da zeleno svjetlo, da na pp uputi onog ko je temu postavio na već postojeću temu o istoj tematici (nisam probala, pa zato samo pretpostavljam). 

Pade mi ovo na pamet, pa reko da napišem. Možda bi bila korisna praksa  za barem neke od podforuma.

----------


## anchie76

De, de malo mi pojasni tocno o cemu pricas.

U teoriji mislim da kuzim, al neznam o kakvim temama tocno pricas.

----------


## anchie76

Sad sam citala 3. put, i mislim da sam skuzila.  Ukratko, da osoblje odobrava teme?

----------


## daddycool

mislim da priča o moderiranju postova prije nego se objave, tj. nakon što postaš ne vidi se sadržaj posta nego piše "sadržaj će biti prikazan nakon moderiranja" i onda ti moraš isčitati sve postove prije nego dopustiš objavu   :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

> mislim da priča o moderiranju postova prije nego se objave, tj. nakon što postaš ne vidi se sadržaj posta nego piše "sadržaj će biti prikazan nakon moderiranja" i onda ti moraš isčitati sve postove prije nego dopustiš objavu


da, baš sam to mislila, ali ne same postove i ne na čitavom forumu. Prije svega sam mislila na postavljanje novih tema na određenim podforumima (pri tome uglavnom mislim na one "podrškaste" kako se neko duhovito izrazio na jednoj drugoj temi).

----------


## anchie76

Sva sreca pa nisam moderator   :Laughing:    Neznam da li ovaj forum uopce ima tu mogucnost...  no za neke pdf-ove fakat ne bi bilo lose da to imamo..  Hvala ti na ideji Vjesticice   :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

:Kiss:

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja sam bila ta duhovita   :Grin:  
vještičice, super ideja   :Klap:

----------


## Maslačkica

I iako sam rekla da neke se forumašice napadaju, mislim da ima i novih forumašica koje pretjeruju i koje bi trebalo ustraniti sa foruma isključivo radi njihovog napadačkog stava i neprihvaćanjem drugačijeg, tuđeg mišljenja i nametanjem svog... 
UH! 
Mislim, ima dosta forumašica koje imaju drugačije mišljenje, pa i ja imam različito mišljenje od xy forumašice, ali prezentacija i ispoljavanje mišljenja zna biti  :shock: 

I da li ima pravo neka forumašica tražiti ban za drugu?   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  
Čisto informacije radi...

----------


## litala

ma mozes ti trazit i buket cvijeca - a dal ces ga dobit?  :Razz:   :Grin: 

ne mozes traziti ban za nekog, bilo bi totalno neprimjereno da postoji takva mogucnost - ali mozes i trebas upozoriti moderatore/admina na necije nepristojno ili vec neprigodno ponasanje  :Smile:  to svakako...

----------


## Maslačkica

> ma mozes ti trazit i buket cvijeca - a dal ces ga dobit?  
> 
> ne mozes traziti ban za nekog, bilo bi totalno neprimjereno da postoji takva mogucnost - ali mozes i trebas upozoriti moderatore/admina na necije nepristojno ili vec neprigodno ponasanje  to svakako...


Ok... samo pitam! Možda uključim i buket cvijeća u molbu   :Laughing:  
Ma i mislila sam na to: prijavu na ponašanje...ali to sam već znala (sjetila se   :Rolling Eyes:  kad sam pročitala tvoj odgovor) 

(a onaj post gore je bio ustvari moje ispucavanje...)   :Grin:

----------


## litala

ma sve pet, svi smo mi samo ljudi  :Wink:  pa ponekad pozelimo da imamo mogucnost i sami nekom opalit ban  :Wink:   :Grin:  mozda bi to bilo bas super, a mozda je ipak bolje da ne mozemo  :Grin: 


gadna stvar - taj svrab u prstima  :Aparatic:

----------


## Maslačkica

> ma sve pet, svi smo mi samo ljudi  pa ponekad pozelimo da imamo mogucnost i sami nekom opalit ban   mozda bi to bilo bas super, a mozda je ipak bolje da ne mozemo 
> 
> 
> gadna stvar - taj svrab u prstima


  :Grin:   ma nisam poželjela ban do sada... još mi prije i bio glup!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   kad eto ti ga... 
Ma ne bih ja ban...šta bi onda, bila na crnoj listi jako puno ljudi!? - ne mogu ja to... ali ovo mi bi jako specifična situacija... (da ipak možda i želim imati vlasti)   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> Na nekim drugim forumima je "običaj" da se tema postavi, ali je ostatak foruma ne vidi dok admin ne da zeleno svjetlo.


savršen način za ubijanje foruma.

----------


## Imga

> vještičica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Na nekim drugim forumima je "običaj" da se tema postavi, ali je ostatak foruma ne vidi dok admin ne da zeleno svjetlo. 
> 
> 
> savršen način za ubijanje foruma.


Koliko se dnevno otvori novih tema, to bi bio savršen način za ubijanje - administratora

----------


## Maslačkica

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vještičica prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

> Koliko se dnevno otvori novih tema, to bi bio savršen način za ubijanje - administratora


to sam nekako ja pomislila... možda eventualno na određenim podforumima  :/

----------


## melange

> ne mozes traziti ban za nekog, bilo bi totalno neprimjereno da postoji takva mogucnost - ali mozes i trebas upozoriti moderatore/admina na necije nepristojno ili vec neprigodno ponasanje  to svakako...


ako bi se vratila mogućnost biranja raznih profila za forum,
jedan bi svakako trebao sadržavati mogućnost ignore liste,
na kojoj forumaš stavlja nadimak/nadimke forumaša čije postove ne želi čitati, i jednostavno mu se oni ne prikazuju. (a ujedno je i vrsta osobnog bana  :Grin:  )

----------


## Forka

U tom slučaju lijepo molim i _favourite_ listu!!!

----------


## melange

pa stavi linkove na profile forumaša koji su ti dragi u favorite i eto.

----------


## call me mommy

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vještičica prvotno napisa
> ...


moderator sam na par foruma,i znam tocno sto je kada je forum velik, kada je puno ljudi , kada se netko ljuti na moderiranje. 100 ljudi 100 cudi, znam da to nije lak posao,admin treba imati dobru ekipu moderatora oko sebe.

----------


## Kaae

> ako bi se vratila mogućnost biranja raznih profila za forum,
> jedan bi svakako trebao sadržavati mogućnost ignore liste,
> na kojoj forumaš stavlja nadimak/nadimke forumaša čije postove ne želi čitati, i jednostavno mu se oni ne prikazuju. (a ujedno je i vrsta osobnog bana  )


phpBB forumi ne podrzavaju ignore, tj. nisu dok sam se aktivno bavila administracijom jednog od njih. Probleme s ignore i slicnim listama obicno rjesavaju vjesti autori Greasemonkey skripti za Firefox...

----------


## koryanshea

> phpBB forumi ne podrzavaju ignore, tj. nisu dok sam se aktivno bavila administracijom jednog od njih. Probleme s ignore i slicnim listama obicno rjesavaju vjesti autori Greasemonkey skripti za Firefox...


nazalost legendarni phpBB user hide addon se ne updejta u skladu s firefoxom tako da ne radi... to mi je bio super addon, iako bih UVIJEK pročitala skriven post... ali kad bih ga pročitala, mogla bih ga opet sakrit i odma bi mi bilo bolje!  :Smile:

----------


## Lapis

ne znam što bih rađe, da sam tako mlada, ili da toliko znam..   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> Kaae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> phpBB forumi ne podrzavaju ignore, tj. nisu dok sam se aktivno bavila administracijom jednog od njih. Probleme s ignore i slicnim listama obicno rjesavaju vjesti autori Greasemonkey skripti za Firefox...
> 
> 
> nazalost legendarni phpBB user hide addon se ne updejta u skladu s firefoxom tako da ne radi... to mi je bio super addon, iako bih UVIJEK pročitala skriven post... ali kad bih ga pročitala, mogla bih ga opet sakrit i odma bi mi bilo bolje!


ja ga nisam koristila ali zar trojka nema tu opciju?
znam da je dvojka imala addonse koji nisu radili. :vristim:

----------


## koryanshea

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nazalost legendarni phpBB user hide addon se ne updejta u skladu s firefoxom tako da ne radi... to mi je bio super addon, iako bih UVIJEK pročitala skriven post... ali kad bih ga pročitala, mogla bih ga opet sakrit i odma bi mi bilo bolje! 
> 
> 
> ja ga nisam koristila ali zar trojka nema tu opciju?
> znam da je dvojka imala addonse koji nisu radili. :vristim:


pa nema... bar ja nisam nasla... imas nesto???

predlažem split ovog dijela rasprave na... ne znam, admin upomoć ili gdjeveć.. mislim da je generalno koristan  :Grin: 

lapis  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

na trojci mam ovu opciju 
Gnjavatori/ce su osobe koje su, nakon što ih korisnik/ca doda na listu gnjavatora/ica, zadano ignorirane. Postovi gnjavatora/ica nisu u potpunosti prikazani. Slanje privatnih poruka im je, iako su na listi, i dalje, omogućeno. Administratore(ice)/Moderatore(ice) nije moguće dodati na listu gnjavatora/ica.
takodjer i 
Prijatelji/ce su osobe koje su, nakon što ih korisnik/ca doda na listu prijatelja/ica, zadano “praćene” u smislu da su izlistane u korisničkom profilu kako bi korisnik/ca bez pretraživanja mogao/la vidjeti njihov online status te im poslati privatne poruke. Postovi i sl. tih osoba mogu biti posvijetljeni.

no nisam ih koristila, a nisam vise ni admin (trojka je too much za mene  :Grin:  ) pa ne znam kak funkcionira s "one " strane.

----------


## Svimbalo

OK, može sad malo na hrvatskom?   :Grin:

----------


## koryanshea

> na trojci mam ovu opciju


ma jel ti pricas o phpbb trojci ili o firefox trojci???  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

lol php trojci.

a ti?
 :Laughing:

----------


## koryanshea

> lol php trojci.
> 
> a ti?


o firefoxu i tome kak na trojci ne radi user hide  :Razz: 

ali... pa nije roda na trojci? onda nemamo nista od toga sta na trojci ima ignore  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

nije jos, ja se nadam da ce biti  :Grin:  
e, a kad nisam nikad koristila tu opcju pa ni ne znam da ne sljaka na firefoxu.
ako bi zbog nekih forumasica presla i na IE  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Jooooooj, trebalo je i meni da shvatim je li rijec o php ili FF trojci, haha.

Zbunio me i sav taj hrvatski. Valjda imam problem? Da se lijecim? Cim vidim kompjuter i/ili pripadajuce mu programe, sva se zbunim ako nisu na engleskom! :shock: 

Mislim... kad smo se vec zapricali, u ocekivanju split topica..

----------


## anchie76

Zene kljucam ovu temu   :Smile:    Nece ona postati beskonacna trakavica gdje ce se moci pricati o bilo cemu vezano za forum  :No-no: 

Ako zelite pricati o vrstama foruma, slobodno otvorite temu na admin vam pomaze u nevolji pa mozemo tamo svi skupa raspravljati   :Smile:

----------

